# Bowtech Pro Staff



## Twinsfan

no we will know sometime this week for sure is what they told me.


----------



## archeryhunterME

I just talked to Jeremiah via phone and found out that I am on the Pro-staff!


----------



## johnson21

archeryhunterme said:


> i just talked to jeremiah via phone and found out that i am on the pro-staff!


sweet congrats man!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Double B

Will they let you know one way or another or just the ones that were selected?


----------



## shoeminator

Nothing yet, they usually are not in a great hurry.


----------



## Sticks N Strings

When your on there Pro-Staff, what does that consist off. What do they offer and such. Just curious. I have heard many different things and such.


----------



## Twinsfan

you guys can call them and ask if you made it. most states have been choosen except my state. ND just give them a call


----------



## archerpap

Boy, I wish Hoyt's pro staff was that easy to get on.


----------



## [email protected]

archerpap said:


> Boy, I wish Hoyt's pro staff was that easy to get on.


Easy? Who said it was easy?


----------



## archerpap

well...what do ya gota do to get on it, and what comes with it. I shoot with a Hoyt pro staffer, and some of the Hoyt reps have my name, but I gota win a big event before I get a chance(according to the pro staffer).


----------



## bowsmith

There's the difference...Hoyt supports the Pros...Bowtech supports the Joes. Afterall, it's the Joes that make the company. Congrats to everyone that has made the team!


----------



## archerpap

Maybe it's just Hoyt's way of doing things the old fashion way...earn it. I guess til I earn it, I'll just keep out shooting all the "staffers" from the other brands. Makes them look bad getting beat by a non-staffer.


----------



## 60X

You just don't know the right Hoyt guys yet pap...lol Your info is correct though. It took me 2 world and 3 national wins before I was able to get on. Don't get too excited though. Sometimes I wonder if being on 'staff' is worth it or not. Sometimes I just wanna go shoot my bow and forget about the other side of the sport. Just keep plugging away and everything will fall into place with your goals.


----------



## archerpap

Thanks Brad. I guess if I start beatin up on JC this year, maybe, just maybe he"ll put in a good word for me....prolly with Bowtech or Mathews...HAHA!!!


----------



## 3dgal

I got the news today that I did not make it. A little shocked, but oh well. Winning the World Championship this year in New York by a 16 point margin over 2nd place, placing 1st place and 2nd place at 2/3 national triple crowns doesn't help ya out as much as you think. I know everyone is going to say its not all about how you shoot. But I do promote for my other sponsors, help new archers feel welcome when shooting with them for their first time, participate with the kids as much as possible, but anyways, I say it's their loss, not mine! So Good Luck to everyone! Congrats to those who made it and those who didn't, keep your head up, it's nothing personal, strictly business. See you in 2009!!!


----------



## archerpap

great shooting and great attitude. Keep up the excellent work, and prove them what a mistake they made. Kick some more in '09!!


----------



## Sith of Archery

Why would anyone want to shoot for bowtech? I'm DEAD serious when I ask this question?

1 I've seen pics and post of busted limbs...Not only on this webb-site but others as well.

2. I know for a FACT that there were several "so called bowtech shooters " Names posted on their webb-site That never left their home area to attend a national event. (this ties to number 3)

3. Read some of the previous post. There are archers who are literally driving across the country, just about every weekend (in the summer months) and being SUCCESSFULL!....AND STILL BEING TURNED DOWN!

My heros Hank and George of the yankess...would not put up with it... Produce or ya' cut!

4. Their new program Sounds like a Sale...buy two bows get the third one free !I guess they are trying to move all that stale product (Ross and Diamond)
5. Ya' don't have to be on their staff to win the contengency...best reason of all not to be on bowtech's staff....


----------



## johnson21

Sith of Archery said:


> Why would anyone want to shoot for bowtech? I'm DEAD serious when I ask this question?
> 
> 1 I've seen pics and post of busted limbs...Not only on this webb-site but others as well.
> 
> 2. I know for a FACT that there were several "so called bowtech shooters " Names posted on their webb-site That never left their home area to attend a national event. (this ties to number 3)
> 
> 3. Read some of the previous post. There are archers who are literally driving across the country, just about every weekend (in the summer months) and being SUCCESSFULL!....AND STILL BEING TURNED DOWN!
> 
> My heros Hank and George of the yankess...would not put up with it... Produce or ya' cut!
> 
> 4. Their new program Sounds like a Sale...buy two bows get the third one free !I guess they are trying to move all that stale product (Ross and Diamond)
> 5. Ya' don't have to be on their staff to win the contengency...best reason of all not to be on bowtech's staff....


WOW poor guy, i take it hes been turned down a time or two, thats harsh and i dont even shoot a bowtech. at least hes venting...


----------



## Sith of Archery

I've stated nothing that is not true.

and no, I have not applied... From what I have witnessed, read, been told by "real" prostaffers...its not worth it.

For what it's worth, all the bow manufactores/companies are going to cut back. Based on the current economics and change in political culture...

You want to be a pro...great....but you gotta get off your eggos and buck up and pay your money and shoot in a real pro class...see how you do...How you compare, (not to mention how much you will learn and be amazed) If your good enough to beat/compete with the Hopkins, Wildes, and cousins of the world....then you will be noticed....

Stop begging for free products and get out there and earn it.

The Sith...telling it like it is.....


----------



## johnson21

LOL this guy is great, talking in third person,i dont think the people started this post so you can come in and start baggin on them so take it some were else were people care what you have to say, i dont think they care that you dont like bowtech there just tryin to get there name out there and haveing a name like bowtech behind you is a good backer.


----------



## johnson21

3dgal said:


> I got the news today that I did not make it. A little shocked, but oh well. Winning the World Championship this year in New York by a 16 point margin over 2nd place, placing 1st place and 2nd place at 2/3 national triple crowns doesn't help ya out as much as you think. I know everyone is going to say its not all about how you shoot. But I do promote for my other sponsors, help new archers feel welcome when shooting with them for their first time, participate with the kids as much as possible, but anyways, I say it's their loss, not mine! So Good Luck to everyone! Congrats to those who made it and those who didn't, keep your head up, it's nothing personal, strictly business. See you in 2009!!!


well thats crappy you didnt make it, try some other companys it sounds like you can build a good resume..


----------



## [email protected]

Sith of Archery said:


> I've stated nothing that is not true.


Yeah, actually you have.



Sith of Archery said:


> 4. Their new program Sounds like a Sale...buy two bows get the third one free !


That is not true.


----------



## 3dgal

I just want to state that I'm bashing BowTech at all. I'm just a little in shock and disappointed having not been picked for the team after having busted my ***** in 08 and winning the worlds at the end the year. I still very well may shoot a BowTech cuz they will still have to pay me contingency whether I'm on the team or not. I'm confident I will continue to do well and that is something they will have to deal with when they hear my name called 1st place and have to write someone who isn't on the team a check. Just would've been nice to represent the team though! My head is high!


----------



## johnson21

i dont blame you, show them that they screwed up.......


----------



## shoeminator

#4 is true. You get one bow free, everyone's on the same level, you have to buy one by feb. 1st and the other by June 1st.

Its not all that its cracked up to be.


----------



## Sith of Archery

3dgal said:


> I just want to state that I'm bashing BowTech at all. I'm just a little in shock and disappointed having not been picked for the team after having busted my ***** in 08 and winning the worlds at the end the year. I still very well may shoot a BowTech cuz they will still have to pay me contingency whether I'm on the team or not. I'm confident I will continue to do well and that is something they will have to deal with when they hear my name called 1st place and have to write someone who isn't on the team a check. Just would've been nice to represent the team though! My head is high!




Be proud of yourself.... you worked hard... you kicked many of their "prostaffs" butts.... continue to do so....you've done it numerous times.. you can do it again.....


----------



## Sith of Archery

[email protected] said:


> Yeah, actually you have.
> 
> 
> 
> That is not true.


What did I lie about.


----------



## archeryhunterME

Sith,

you obviously don't like how they do things and you probably never will. I think we all see that, we get it, we got it.


----------



## johnson21

archeryhunterME said:


> Sith,
> 
> you obviously don't like how they do things and you probably never will. I think we all see that, we get it, we got it.


thats what im sayin.....:cheers:


----------



## Sith of Archery

archeryhunterME said:


> Sith,
> 
> you obviously don't like how they do things and you probably never will. I think we all see that, we get it, we got it.



Your 100% correct.,,, I won't lie. 
I have no problem with bowtech's products. I must honestly say...they are true inovators.

But to get back to the subject.... 3d gal won a world championship. She won a world Campion ship and some national events while shooting a bowtech.....but she got turned down for staff ? My gosh, what should she do...what else can she do...
Bowtech is not the only manufactor with some screwed up "pro-staff" policies, but they are the only ones that I know of that require you their staff shooters to buy two bows in order to get a third...Sounds like a Sales promotion to me...
IMHO I think she (and others) have a right to be shocked/surprised/ and OFFENDED. Maybe it has changed, but how can bowtech (or any other manufactor) snubb a succesfull archer, that has busted their arse and spend a lot of money traveling to the national events...while they have "pro staff shooters" that refuse to compete out of their circuit....
Archery Manufactors need to encourage/ congradulate their customers for being succesful....instead of slapping them in the face.... Even though your a world champion, your not good enough to be on our staff...get real...

I bet if someone was to agree to buy 3-4 bows from bowtech at one time,,they would gladly place them on their prostaff... what vanity, what self gradificatiion....even though I can't shoot a lick, I bought some bows and I'm a pro staffer.....


----------



## Double B

I have yet to here anything, tried calling but cant get past customer service, just anxious I guess. I to have busted my butt this past year and won an ASA shoot(hunter class) and did very well in others and have been told its not how good you perform but who you know, but Im still feeling optimistic until I hear a no.


----------



## S4 300-60

I sifted through the results, and I take it 3dgal shot in the Hunter Class...

It is a great achievement to win in any class, but I believe that Hunter Class is what is holding her back. I do not know of many factory sponsored shooters shooting in the HC. I would bet if you duplicate the results in FBO or a similar class, you would be on staff......


----------



## absolutecool

S4 300-60 said:


> I sifted through the results, and I take it 3dgal shot in the Hunter Class...
> 
> It is a great achievement to win in any class, but I believe that Hunter Class is what is holding her back. I do not know of many factory sponsored shooters shooting in the HC. I would bet if you duplicate the results in FBO or a similar class, you would be on staff......



I beg to differ, just because she shoots in hunter class has nothing to do with it. I do now know why Bowtech did not choose her. I have no idea. But I do know that Bowtech does support the joes and not the pros. They have their own way of choosing staff. Most people don't even know what womens classes there are. It is all centered on the men, that's fine and dandy but let me tell ya, women put just as much work into archery as any man. We practice, practice and practice some more. 

Bowtech pays contigency in womens hunter and womens open, whether you shoot 'for' them or not. That is the good part. I don't know of any other manufactures that will pay contigency in a non 'pro' class. Not talking about anything but bow manufactures here. 

I have yet to hear anything back from Bowtech this year, still waiting...but that's ok. Make it or not I will still be shooting my Bowtechs at all the shoots I attend. I love to shoot, no matter what!!!


----------



## Sith of Archery

S4 300-60 said:


> I sifted through the results, and I take it 3dgal shot in the Hunter Class...
> 
> It is a great achievement to win in any class, but I believe that Hunter Class is what is holding her back. I do not know of many factory sponsored shooters shooting in the HC. I would bet if you duplicate the results in FBO or a similar class, you would be on staff......


Sir I wish you were right, but unfortuanatly thats not the case...I personally know some accomplished shooters in Higher classes..that got snubbed also!

My point is not to offend anyone. but to shed some light....there needs to be some performance based criteria/objectives....if it was inplace, then no one could accuse someone for being on staff based on who they know or who they_______. 

congrats to those that made it...... Just ask yourself..was I accpeted because of my accomplishments or who I know? 

glad they have a contengency program...but don't understand why they are so secret about it.... why don't they post it ?


----------



## buckster39

*sales job?????????????????*

i disagree with you. Pearsons staff is the same way. you only get one free bow and buy the others. you will probably see alot of companies go that way IMO. i think its better that way. it gives you some incentive to work harder. all i can say is.


BRING ON THE BOWTECHS

GET IT ....GOT IT ......GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD


----------



## absolutecool

There contingency is posted at every big shoot I have been too, plus I have a copy of it here at home for last season. Unfortunately I do not have a scanner....


----------



## bowsmith

Sith of Archery-
I don't understand what your dog in this fight is. And what happened to a couple of weeks ago when you said we could "stick it where the sun don't shine". I guess you really missed this place and decided you wanted to be here after all.  ...Stay away for long you could not....Hmmm....


Now, let me see if I can clarify the Bowtech Pro Staff...

Attending and winning tournaments is only a small part of being a part of the Team Bowtech Pro Staff. A person that shows up to the tournament, shoots, and then goes home, win or lose, does not help promote Bowtech, and their family of bows. The person that spends the time in the Bowtech booth helping people out and answering questions or solving problems, goes much further.

Bowtech events spread far beyond archery tournaments. Pro Staff is expected to provide dealer support when needed, as well as helping out at other events in their area. These events could be as simple as a product line demo day at a dealer, or could also include regional hunting shows.

There are also events that require the help of the Pro Staff members, such as helping to run the Bowtech Interactive Archery Experience trailer as it criss crosses the country attending various functions, both archery and non-archery related. Two weeks ago we had the IAE trailer here in Atlanta for the NASCAR race. There were 4 of us who spent approximately 6 hours each day in the trailer teaching archery to people who had never shot before, as well as showing the new Bowtech bows to several archers and bowhunters.

I will agree that part of being on the Team Bowtech Pro Staff is who you know. Let me clarify though...if the only time the Pro Staff Coordinator hears from you is when you apply, when you want your bow(s), and when you want a contingency check, then there is seriously something wrong. Those who keep in contact with people involved in the company throughout the year, and not necessarily only the Team Coordinator, are more likely to be picked for the Pro Staff. Over the years I have gained a lot of friendships at Bowtech. Do I know everyone there? Nope, not by a long shot. But constant communication via phone calls, updates and stories about tournaments or hunts, and pictures showing the Bowtech products in action go a long way in helping a person become a part of Team Bowtech.

Pro Staff members in 2009 will receive one free bow of their choice from one of the three Bowtech lines. They will then need to purchase one bow from each of the other lines at a significant reduction in price. The bows can then be sold at the END of the 2009 season. This will help recoup the cost of the bows. Why would Bowtech do this? If a person is representing the Bowtech family of bows, then it is only right that they have access to bows from each of the families of the Bowtech line. Having the bows in the possession of the Pro Staff people will allow the shooters to let people try bows that they might not normally get to try. People always want to try my bow at the local shoots, and I gladly let them. If I have all 3 bows, then I can let them shoot 3 distinctly different bows, all of which are available from one source. It also allows the Pro Staff shooter to become more familiar with the other bows that are produced, and makes for a more knowledgeable person. We need to be able to speak intelligently about the differences between the different bow lines, and what the features for each of the different bows are. Several people could tell you the differences between the bows in the Bowtech line, but how many could tell you the differences in the Diamond line as well, and now the Ross line.

Hopefully this clarifies a few things, and explains a little bit about the process involved in becoming a part of the Pro Staff. I'm proud to be involved with Bowtech. They have helped me tremendously on many occasions, and I hope that they have benefited as well from our relationship. I go through the same application process as everyone else. Do I know if I'm on the Pro Staff for 2009? Nope. Do I care? Not really, although I really want to get my new bows.  Will it stop me from shooting a Bowtech and helping them at events? Nope.


----------



## buckster39

*Wowwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111*

Very well said.


----------



## absolutecool

:thumbs_up:RockOn::cheers:

Smithy, u da man!!!


----------



## Bob_Looney

"Pro Staff members in 2009 will receive one free bow of their choice from one of the three Bowtech lines. They will then need to purchase one bow from each of the other lines at a significant reduction in price."


Yep, that's an awesome program.


----------



## Sith of Archery

:lie::kiss::lie::bartstush::bartstush::lie::elf_moon::elf_moon::booty::moon::moon::kiss::kiss: get the point:nod::kiss::elf_moon::nixon:


----------



## deadeyeD

I want to post LOL I shot bowtech for a few years love them but I decided to try something else I love bowtechs and I shot Pearson now but I am here to tell you if I didn't next in line would be a BowtechThey have some of the fastest bows on the market I shot Connie and I am here to tell you it was the fastest bow I have ever shot I got threw the Graphs speeds with a 375 grain arrow 315 fps 70lbs and thats a fact jack don't nock them to you try them heck man its a sport don't ruin it I am sure everybody loves it or they would not be doing it can't we all get along its for fun lets let our family love to not hate.


----------



## absolutecool

Well said D...we all need to get along...

Shoot what u got and have fun shootin it!!


----------



## supertechy

*bowtech*

Well said D


----------



## drtnshtr

3dgal said:


> I got the news today that I did not make it. A little shocked, but oh well. Winning the World Championship this year in New York by a 16 point margin over 2nd place, placing 1st place and 2nd place at 2/3 national triple crowns doesn't help ya out as much as you think. I know everyone is going to say its not all about how you shoot. But I do promote for my other sponsors, help new archers feel welcome when shooting with them for their first time, participate with the kids as much as possible, but anyways, I say it's their loss, not mine! So Good Luck to everyone! Congrats to those who made it and those who didn't, keep your head up, it's nothing personal, strictly business. See you in 2009!!!


I dont have anything against Bowtech at all but if you would turn that resume into Mathews or Hoyt I bet you would be on their staff next year with 2 free bows in your hand. However if you are happy with the bow you are shooting and dont care about free bows keep on keepin on...


----------



## Sith of Archery

their products are good. I like the connie, 101 and 82nd... that wasn't my gripe...its their current system for choosing their staff members...Its not based on your shooting ability...

whats sad is the young lady busted her butt, acomplished a great feat and was left with a bitter taste......wonder how many of her direct and distant family members are going to buy a bowtec.

Im done with it,,, I've made my point...


----------



## drtnshtr

Sith of Archery said:


> their products are good. I like the connie, 101 and 82nd... that wasn't my gripe...its their current system for choosing their staff members...Its not based on your shooting ability...
> 
> whats sad is the young lady busted her butt, acomplished a great feat and was left with a bitter taste......wonder how many of her direct and distant family members are going to buy a bowtec.
> 
> Im done with it,,, I've made my point...


I can honestly say I do not recall shooting a Bowtech however some of the chrome bows they make look totally awesome. There is a guy that I see at some of our local shoots that had one that I believe was like a blue/chrome maybe??? that think looked BAAAAAD..thats bad in a good way:wink: I just dont know much about them because our shop has never carried them. they were supposed to pick them up once but I think another shop in the area already had them. Im not so sure I agree with the whole thing of working in the trailer for Bowtech means more than shooting really good. Anyone can work in the trailer...I think shooting good is part of it but promoting the product outside of the shoots when your not in the trailer means more to me than the 4-5 hrs you are in it and are forced to do it. Kinda like doing something good for someone when nobody is watchin


----------



## 2066

Great post Bowsmith. Thank You for taking the time to clarify the selection process. 

The best to all who applied and congrats to those who made the team!

Take Care and Shoot Straight!


----------



## treeman65

bowsmith said:


> Sith of Archery-
> I don't understand what your dog in this fight is. And what happened to a couple of weeks ago when you said we could "stick it where the sun don't shine". I guess you really missed this place and decided you wanted to be here after all.  ...Stay away for long you could not....Hmmm....
> 
> 
> Now, let me see if I can clarify the Bowtech Pro Staff...
> 
> Attending and winning tournaments is only a small part of being a part of the Team Bowtech Pro Staff. A person that shows up to the tournament, shoots, and then goes home, win or lose, does not help promote Bowtech, and their family of bows. The person that spends the time in the Bowtech booth helping people out and answering questions or solving problems, goes much further.
> 
> Bowtech events spread far beyond archery tournaments. Pro Staff is expected to provide dealer support when needed, as well as helping out at other events in their area. These events could be as simple as a product line demo day at a dealer, or could also include regional hunting shows.
> 
> There are also events that require the help of the Pro Staff members, such as helping to run the Bowtech Interactive Archery Experience trailer as it criss crosses the country attending various functions, both archery and non-archery related. Two weeks ago we had the IAE trailer here in Atlanta for the NASCAR race. There were 4 of us who spent approximately 6 hours each day in the trailer teaching archery to people who had never shot before, as well as showing the new Bowtech bows to several archers and bowhunters.
> 
> I will agree that part of being on the Team Bowtech Pro Staff is who you know. Let me clarify though...if the only time the Pro Staff Coordinator hears from you is when you apply, when you want your bow(s), and when you want a contingency check, then there is seriously something wrong. Those who keep in contact with people involved in the company throughout the year, and not necessarily only the Team Coordinator, are more likely to be picked for the Pro Staff. Over the years I have gained a lot of friendships at Bowtech. Do I know everyone there? Nope, not by a long shot. But constant communication via phone calls, updates and stories about tournaments or hunts, and pictures showing the Bowtech products in action go a long way in helping a person become a part of Team Bowtech.
> 
> Pro Staff members in 2009 will receive one free bow of their choice from one of the three Bowtech lines. They will then need to purchase one bow from each of the other lines at a significant reduction in price. The bows can then be sold at the END of the 2009 season. This will help recoup the cost of the bows. Why would Bowtech do this? If a person is representing the Bowtech family of bows, then it is only right that they have access to bows from each of the families of the Bowtech line. Having the bows in the possession of the Pro Staff people will allow the shooters to let people try bows that they might not normally get to try. People always want to try my bow at the local shoots, and I gladly let them. If I have all 3 bows, then I can let them shoot 3 distinctly different bows, all of which are available from one source. It also allows the Pro Staff shooter to become more familiar with the other bows that are produced, and makes for a more knowledgeable person. We need to be able to speak intelligently about the differences between the different bow lines, and what the features for each of the different bows are. Several people could tell you the differences between the bows in the Bowtech line, but how many could tell you the differences in the Diamond line as well, and now the Ross line.
> 
> Hopefully this clarifies a few things, and explains a little bit about the process involved in becoming a part of the Pro Staff. I'm proud to be involved with Bowtech. They have helped me tremendously on many occasions, and I hope that they have benefited as well from our relationship. I go through the same application process as everyone else. Do I know if I'm on the Pro Staff for 2009? Nope. Do I care? Not really, although I really want to get my new bows.  Will it stop me from shooting a Bowtech and helping them at events? Nope.


 I could not agrre more about shooters that dont stay in contsct with the staff coordinator.Another thing I would like to add to that is the shooters that walk by the booth and dont even stop by let alone check to see if any help is needed I feel those people deserve to be weeded out.
I have put alot of long hours in helping at the booth and the interactive trailor and let me say it is a great honor to do so.When the day is all said and done all you can think about is the great people that you have met or helped in some way.
Plus if you are not helping you are missing the opportunity to meet some awesome people.I have had the honor of work with both Pat and Hans all I will say is the that the world needs alot more people like these 2.


----------



## archeryhunterME

Sith of Archery said:


> Im done with it,,, I've made my point...


:darkbeer:

Now back to the original post, has anyone else heard back from them one way or the other?


----------



## treeman65

drtnshtr said:


> I can honestly say I do not recall shooting a Bowtech however some of the chrome bows they make look totally awesome. There is a guy that I see at some of our local shoots that had one that I believe was like a blue/chrome maybe??? that think looked BAAAAAD..thats bad in a good way:wink: I just dont know much about them because our shop has never carried them. they were supposed to pick them up once but I think another shop in the area already had them. Im not so sure I agree with the whole thing of working in the trailer for Bowtech means more than shooting really good. Anyone can work in the trailer...I think shooting good is part of it but promoting the product outside of the shoots when your not in the trailer means more to me than the 4-5 hrs you are in it and are forced to do it. Kinda like doing something good for someone when nobody is watchin


 You have it all wrong they have and never will force anyone to work in the trailer or booth.You also stated anyone can working in the trailer that is totally absord.How do you think at a NASCAR event when most of the people that come in the trailer have never touched a bow in their life can have just anyone help them?Maybe to push someone away from getting into arhery or getting someone hurt.


----------



## Supershark

drtnshtr said:


> I just dont know much about them because our shop has never carried them. they were supposed to pick them up once but I think another shop in the area already had them.
> ...I think shooting good is part of it but promoting the product outside of the shoots when your not in the trailer means more to me than the 4-5 hrs you are in it and are forced to do it. Kinda like doing something good for someone when nobody is watchin


...and man what I am laying down is not directed toward you!

Good morning! How’s it going man... We don’t hear a lot from you anymore.
There is nothing wrong with your post I am just using it out of text...

It’s true they never made it to Shane's do to Ohio Valley already having them on the rack and being so close...
The shooting good is a +Plus! Everyone likes to see that. Talking the product up is good also. They like that as well, as would any company. The trailer is a volunteer basis. You are not asked or forced. If you want to work it you call ahead to let them know and get in touch with who is running it and go. The two of us just worked the PBR block party with a few other members off of the site. It was fun! It was a great time. We had a ton of people in and out of the trailer!
+Booth time is a plus as well!
+Knowledge of the products is a plus (all products)(One of many reasons for getting one of each of the other two lines in everyone’s’ hands, personally I think the crossbow should be applied to the program).
+"One free and purchase two at a significant discount..." Do you know what that discount is :wink: Neither do we! We will not know until they tell the new staffers. What the discount is.
+Trust me when I say that BowTech is proud of all there shooters! Past and Present. They take very good care of us! We don't go without! We are taken care of! I have been fortunate enough in the past to shoot for BowTech and absolutely have NO complaints! It is a tight knit family. I have made a lot of friends in the Staff and Shooters.

There are other reasons that applications are turned away. When I was a FF/Medic and a Lt. on the Fire Dept. We had many application processes that I sat in on. The applications (Just like I am sure BowTech watches come in) are by the THOUSANDS!!!
If you leave something out that is significant (At least when we did the process. If you left ANYTHING out was requested, it got trashed) the outcome of making it to the final pile is slim. It is a comprehension thing. Did you, or were you paying attention to what you were doing and what was asked of yourself! Were your answers thorough and touch all the points that they wanted you to do.

Remember being competitive is great, but it is not everything!


----------



## drtnshtr

treeman65 said:


> You have it all wrong they have and never will force anyone to work in the trailer or booth.You also stated anyone can working in the trailer that is totally absord.How do you think at a NASCAR event when most of the people that come in the trailer have never touched a bow in their life can have just anyone help them?Maybe to push someone away from getting into arhery or getting someone hurt.


What I meant by "anyone" working the trailer was obviously people that knew something about bows. I guess working in a shop and being a staff shooter for many years I should know better than to think everyone knows what they are doing. Your right the staff shooters may not be "forced" into working the trailer but after reading Bowsmiths post I assumed it was a requirement. I should have known better than to state my opinions in a Bowtech thread


----------



## hoyt11usa

*co-op*

hey guys that dont make the pro staff i am just a normal person that likes to go out and have fun and i shoot great but cant compete with the big guns yet in the sport but was letting the guys kno that if they dont make the pro staff you can go to your local bowtech dealer and try and be a co-op through them. I kno it doesnt sound wonderful with co-op but it is a spot on there team and they give you some benefits. So just wanted to put that out there......goodluck to all


----------



## possum trapper

drtnshtr said:


> I dont have anything against Bowtech at all but if you would turn that resume into Mathews or Hoyt I bet you would be on their staff next year with 2 free bows in your hand. However if you are happy with the bow you are shooting and dont care about free bows keep on keepin on...


I dont think hoyt or mathews is that easy.I think with both of them that if you want to be a PRO staffer you better be shooting in the PRO divisions.Now hunting staff may be a different deal


----------



## drtnshtr

possum trapper said:


> I dont think hoyt or mathews is that easy.I think with both of them that if you want to be a PRO staffer you better be shooting in the PRO divisions.Now hunting staff may be a different deal


There are several people around here that are on Mathews staff and are amatuers. Supershark will verify that!! They are not on any kind of hunting staff either with Mathews.


----------



## Avalon

Seems to me that if I was wanting people to represent my company I could pick whomever I dadgum well please. 
It's a privilege not a right.


----------



## 1BadBulldog

OK WE GET ITWE ALL AGREE TO DISAGREE BACK TO THE QUESTION AT HAND

Has anyone heard anything yet or made it by the help desk and not got an answering service?????

Bulldog:darkbeer:


----------



## USNarcher

1BadBulldog said:


> OK WE GET ITWE ALL AGREE TO DISAGREE BACK TO THE QUESTION AT HAND
> 
> Has anyone heard anything yet or made it by the help desk and not got an answering service?????
> 
> Bulldog:darkbeer:


Nope. I have not heard anything. But then again I have not tried to call. It is not in my hands. If I am on the team great if not I will still be shooting a Bowtech.:wink:



3dgal said:


> I just want to state that I'm bashing BowTech at all. I'm just a little in shock and disappointed having not been picked for the team after having busted my ***** in 08 and winning the worlds at the end the year. I still very well may shoot a BowTech cuz they will still have to pay me contingency whether I'm on the team or not. I'm confident I will continue to do well and that is something they will have to deal with when they hear my name called 1st place and have to write someone who isn't on the team a check. Just would've been nice to represent the team though! My head is high!


You have a great attitude, keep it up. Being sponsored is not what made you successful this year. The bow didn't eaither. It was your hard work and dedication. You probably could have won with just about any bow. Congratulations and keep it up. Shoot what works for you.

All that being said. Unless you are into archery to make a living, I feel the only reason to be sponsored is because you shoot what you believe in and want to show your support and maybe get a little compensation in return. It chaps my arse to see shooters blanket the industry with shooter apps just so they can get sponsored by a company any company. If Bowtech decides to not sponsor me this year I will still shoot a Bowtech bow. I am not going to run out and try and get another sponsorship. Not that any other company would want me. :tongue: But I shoot what I want and have been lucky enough to be sponsored by Bowtech. Heck more than half of the "sponsored shooters" out there pay for all thier equipment, at a reduced rate, but they still buy everything. 

There are a lot of great shooters that have applied for positions, there are a lot of great supporters that applied as well as just plain ambassidors of the sport. But there are only so many positions. Someone is going to get their feelings hurt by not being chosen. I ask any one of you if you would like to be the one that has the job to pick 30 shooters out of a thousand applications.

Congratulations to everyone that has been accepted by any company to represent them and this sport. I hope that you do it proudly and bring more into this sport.


----------



## 9 point

*BowTech*

Good reply BowSmith. I have been on Diamond's Hunting staff for the past 2 years and have enjoyed every minute of it. Matter of fact it has made me even more addicted to the sport. I am not a good enough shot and do not have the time to put into the 3d tournaments . However I have brought over 15 new people into the sport and they have joined our local Archery club. I have got 9 of them shooting diamonds right now. I help with Kids Days at our club and have let numerous people shoot my set ups. One of the bows I received last year was given to a guy that wants to get into bowhunting but dose not have the money right now. Medical bills from his wife (cancer) I'd Like to add she is doing great. and he is Bow Hunting for the first time this year. I currently work a various Deer Expos for Trophyadvantage Scents and am a little dissapointed that I have not been ask by BowTech. Maybe that is because I am on Diamonds Hunting Staff and Not BowTech Pro Staff . Bow Hunting totally consumes any time I have left after trying to raise my two young kinds right. Thought I'd throw in a pic of my 10 years old's first archery trophy. Shane took 3rd out of 79 in the cub class with his Diamond Cutter. He is just as addicted as me and will soon be pulling 40" and bow hunting. A lot of this is about having fun, meeting people and getting them into one heck of a sport.


----------



## johnson21

big time props to the guy above me we need more people like this in our sport!!


----------



## 9 point

*BowTech*

Forgot to add I have not heard from Diamond about 09. Hope I can do it again. That new Iceman has my name all over it. If I dont get on for 09 bet I'll still have one soon. My Wife will be mad but I will have it. Good luck all.


----------



## Extreme vft17

*bowsmith*

I read your post, and I just wanted to say thanks. You opened my eyes to a whole different realm of what a truly good bowhunter/mentor/volunteer/prostaffer really means. I applied and due to various reasons at work a lot of the time I have to shoot and run. I know everybody has obligations. However I will be looking to try a variety of different ways to stay and help out a little more at the events. So thanks I enjoyed the post, good luck on the possible prostaff position as well.

Thanks 

Randy


----------



## bowjunkie

*Just my 2 cents*

This Year I took on the Role of Running the Victory Shooting Staff. My Biggest Complaint was lack of info. I got some truley awsome resumes from average shooters. I have got some crappy resumes from great shooters. 

The most important thing is Selling yourself to the person reading the Application/Resume. 

It is hard to sit down and look at 200 resumes and decide what kind of personality they have and if they will make a good team member by a handfull of words on paper. If you do put them on staff what level. I have work hard on my staff and tried to call all I can (not everyone as it takes alot of time.) and make determinations of a phone call and a resume. 

It is not an process and not everyone that applies will make it. Sorry we only have so many positions open and once they are filled we are done. 

Brian Smith


----------



## treeman65

drtnshtr said:


> There are several people around here that are on Mathews staff and are amatuers. Supershark will verify that!! They are not on any kind of hunting staff either with Mathews.


 So what do their amatuer shooters recieve under contract? I will say the benefits I have recieved for being with Bowtech are way more than I every expect for being an amatuer shooter.:thumbs_up


----------



## deadeyeD

I think this needs to be put in the past folks this is for fun we don't need to be fighting over this I don't agree but they have a right to post there opinion right lets all get along and have fun this no reason to hate somebody.


----------



## treeman65

deadeyeD said:


> I think this needs to be put in the past folks this is for fun we don't need to be fighting over this I don't agree but they have a right to post there opinion right lets all get along and have fun this no reason to hate somebody.


 Nothing but love here.


----------



## drtnshtr

treeman65 said:


> So what do their amatuer shooters recieve under contract? I will say the benefits I have recieved for being with Bowtech are way more than I every expect for being an amatuer shooter.:thumbs_up


The Mathews National staff shooters get 2 free bows/year. I am not on the Mathews staff nor have I ever been but 2 free bows sure would be nice. I honestly cant tell you what is required from them other than they do have to shoot 1 entire circuit (asa or IBO)...That alone would probably rule me out....From what I have seen around these parts not much more than that is required which is quite sad in my opinion . I would think Mathews would have to thin the herd sooner or later with the economy in the tank.I think Bowtech probably has a better long term plan by the sounds of it. I would love to be on a staff but I wouldnt know which one to apply for. I shoot a Mathews but still love the old Dartons. I was on a co-op deal with Darton a few years ago but that dwindled when our shop quit carrying them. Now Im not so sure I even like there new bows. Back in the day you had to really earn your way on a staff but Im afraid some companys dont require that anymore. Sounds like Bowtec does:thumbs_up


----------



## possum trapper

drtnshtr said:


> There are several people around here that are on Mathews staff and are amatuers. Supershark will verify that!! They are not on any kind of hunting staff either with Mathews.


I was referring to the PRO staff for Hoyt and Mathews NOT the shop shooter(co-op)staff program that Hoyt and Mathews have.Mathews must have changed the national staff shooting program(co-op staff) cuz I have never heard that they got 2 bows free a year(WOW)


----------



## bigdogarcher

I've shot Bowtech for 7 years. I think they make a great bow. I've never got a discount on any of their bows. Tried twice to get on their staff, never heard a thing from them. Not even a Thank you for your interest. But I still shoot them, untill this year. I shoot a 31 1/2" draw length. Bowtech only has one bow that is in my draw lenght for 2009. It is the package hunting bow like the old tomcat. And it's only 34" ata, if that. Not a real good tournament bow. All others stop at 30". And if you're not on their staff they won't make you a special draw lenght, Ive tried. So I guess I'm goin shopping. But I'll never get rid of My 2005 Connie. Best bow I've ever had.


----------



## drtnshtr

possum trapper said:


> I was referring to the PRO staff for Hoyt and Mathews NOT the shop shooter(co-op)staff program that Hoyt and Mathews have.Mathews must have changed the national staff shooting program(co-op staff) cuz I have never heard that they got 2 bows free a year(WOW)


nope these arent "shop shooters". I know at least 6 people in our area that are amatuers and on the National staff...they get 2 FREE bows/year.


----------



## Twinsfan

just found out i didnt make it this year so i am hoping for next year to come quick.


----------



## NOSX3DER

*twinsfan*

how did you find out? Letter? Phone? I was told by a friend that Bowtech was mailing letters by the end of the week. I am not sure if letters where acceptance letters or letters being sent either way


----------



## archeryhunterME

I talked to Jeremiah and he said I should have my contract by the end of next week along with my letter and some other stuff, he said they are getting all letters mailed out by this week, if you didnt make it you still get a letter and if you did make it you also get the contract.


----------



## Carbon One

*Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:thumbs_up Very well said Bowsmith. I to love the product and have been told that I made it for this year, but if I had not I still would shoot and promote the product that has helped me not only hunt with success but also win many titles and world championships. Thank you BowTech!!


----------



## norsask darton

3dgal said:


> I just want to state that I'm bashing BowTech at all. I'm just a little in shock and disappointed having not been picked for the team after having busted my ***** in 08 and winning the worlds at the end the year. I still very well may shoot a BowTech cuz they will still have to pay me contingency whether I'm on the team or not. I'm confident I will continue to do well and that is something they will have to deal with when they hear my name called 1st place and have to write someone who isn't on the team a check. Just would've been nice to represent the team though! My head is high!


 It's good to see your positive attitude and be proud of the success that you've had. Take their money when you win and be gracious when you do. I'm really surprised another company hasn't approached you to sign up with them. Obviously a good shooter and good a attitude, you make your current sponsors proud with that. I'm sure your friends are very proud of you and that you are a rolemodel to someone who aspires to be just like you, even if you don't know it. Good luck in the future and I'm sure someone is paying attention to your positve attitude.


----------



## wirenut583

*staff shooter*

:


3dgal said:


> I just want to state that I'm bashing BowTech at all. I'm just a little in shock and disappointed having not been picked for the team after having busted my ***** in 08 and winning the worlds at the end the year. I still very well may shoot a BowTech cuz they will still have to pay me contingency whether I'm on the team or not. I'm confident I will continue to do well and that is something they will have to deal with when they hear my name called 1st place and have to write someone who isn't on the team a check. Just would've been nice to represent the team though! My head is high!


 YOU GO GIRL, With that attitude you will be on a manufactors staff soon enough. I htink you forgot to send a picture cuz that face could sell anything.


----------



## 1BadBulldog

I finally got threw to them on Friday wasnt very good news either didnt make it again this year not bashing them but looks like the joes before pros is starting to head out the window had sum pretty good wins last year and still did not make it oh well i will more than likely shoot there bows and rack up a few more wins and try again next year :angry:ukey::thumbs_do (JUST VENTING SORRY LOL) :darkbeer:


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX

By chance does anybody have a list....or know the Oregon guys?


----------



## TargetTrouble

Sounds like alot of Bowtech bashing to me! My wife and I have been on the Bowtech Staff for the past two years. We didn't know anybody in the bowtech organization, we just submitted our resume and were picked. 

As far as the buying bows to get one free goes, the way I understand it the two you have to buy are discounted. If that is the way it has been in the past you will be getting three bows for the price of one. That is something I'm willing to do! 

Someone stated in a earlier post that it's not just how you shoot but how you spend your time at the events. We hang out at the Bowtech booth and my wife and I worked the Bowtech Trailer at the Bristol race this spring (What a Blast) introducing so many people from all ages and genders to archery. 

For those who do not get picked just keep your head up and keep trying, eventually you will get picked up.

by the way I haven't heard this year myself. There is no guarantee this year with the new format.


----------



## carlosii

Has anyone gotten a letter from BowTech regarding whether or not they made the "team"?


----------



## absolutecool

Nothing yet, they said they would be mailing out letters to all, whether you made it or not so be expecting a letter within 7-10 days.


----------



## Sith of Archery

why don't they post it on their webb site...save a lot of $ for postage.


----------



## TargetTrouble

Talked to bowtech on Tueday, Letters going out in a week, We were picked back up


----------



## NEMOBUCKS

*Trouble*

What do you mean by "picked as back up"??


----------



## Supershark

dgericke said:


> What do you mean by "picked as back up"??


They are returning staff members.


----------



## USNarcher

Congratulations TT. Hope that 09 is good to you.


----------



## bowtech_babe

To the few on here that didn't get picked:

I realize what it feels like to do well and not get on with Team BowTech. But when I did get on I realized what they are really looking for in a shooter. Bowjunkie and I have been with BowTech since their 2nd year of production:shade: Bowjunkie was one of the "original" shooters and was one of their shooters that played his role in BowTech being taken seriously on the tournament trail. I wasn't on the team but I helped as much as I could at events. It took me almost 3 years to get on the Team. This will be I think my fourth year on the team.

BowTech has looked outside the box in its marketing and that alone has been its crowning achievement.....not to have a "pro" staff. To promote archery with the trailer to those who may have never picked up a bow. I get an utter KICK when I see the reaction on peoples face when they shoot a bow for the first time....to hear them say it was a rush. I remember those days of when it was new.

I'm not made to work shows or the trailer BUT just shooting well on the tournament trail is only seen by a small fraction of archers. It is easy for me to see why they want shooters to pitch in in other ways to bring archery to the general public.

Lastly, BowTech has stuck with me through the "not so good" years of shooting....but truely was a sweet win in 2008 I will never forget.

Samantha Smith
Team BowTech 2009


----------



## USNarcher

bowtech_babe said:


> To the few on here that didn't get picked:
> 
> I realize what it feels like to do well and not get on with Team BowTech. But when I did get on I realized what they are really looking for in a shooter. Bowjunkie and I have been with BowTech since their 2nd year of production:shade: Bowjunkie was one of the "original" shooters and was one of their shooters that played his role in BowTech being taken seriously on the tournament trail. I wasn't on the team but I helped as much as I could at events. It took me almost 3 years to get on the Team. This will be I think my fourth year on the team.
> 
> BowTech has looked outside the box in its marketing and that alone has been its crowning achievement.....not to have a "pro" staff. To promote archery with the trailer to those who may have never picked up a bow. I get an utter KICK when I see the reaction on peoples face when they shoot a bow for the first time....to hear them say it was a rush. I remember those days of when it was new.
> 
> I'm not made to work shows or the trailer BUT just shooting well on the tournament trail is only seen by a small fraction of archers. It is easy for me to see why they want shooters to pitch in in other ways to bring archery to the general public.
> 
> Lastly, BowTech has stuck with me through the "not so good" years of shooting....but truely was a sweet win in 2008 I will never forget.
> 
> Samantha Smith
> Team BowTech 2009


You got kicked in the Utter. :mg: Ouch. 

Well said Samantha. :clap: Good luck this coming year.


----------



## Ms.Sapphire

Great post Samantha. I talked to several local shooters this past weekend about shooting staffs. Most people don't realize all of the requirements of the application process; digital photos, a short story, a resume, a cover letter, and the actual completed application. This a competitive process. You must stand out, and you must fill out the application to the fullest.
(I know for a state job that requires a driver's license, if you don't put your DL # on the application they assume you don't have one and throw out your application.) .....
Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Supershark

Sam,
That is a great post. Very Very well said!

:thumbs_up


----------



## bowtech_babe

USNarcher said:


> You got kicked in the Utter. :mg: Ouch.
> 
> Well said Samantha. :clap: Good luck this coming year.


You wouldnt believe how excite people get shooting a bow

Good luck to you too.....considering last year I only had a higher power helping me out:thumbs_up:angel: 

Samantha


----------



## treeman65

congrats Samatha and you are right about helping at the trailer.It is awesome to see how excited people get about shooting a bow when you are helping out there.
I just found out that I made the team again this year.


----------



## Mike Mcknight

*Team Bowtech*

Congrats to everyone who made it, Found out a couple days ago that I made the team . Hope to see everyone in Florida.


----------



## muckdog

Found out I made the staff.....congrats to the others as well!!


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX

Will all you hippies leave Jeremiah alone so I can talk to him  lol
Idk yet, guess Ill wait for the letters


----------



## archeryhunterME

I had to call usually 3-4 times a day before I could get a hold of Jemiah, keep trying:shade:


----------



## supertechy

*bowtech*

Well said Sammy:teeth:


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX

archeryhunterME said:


> I had to call usually 3-4 times a day before I could get a hold of Jemiah, keep trying:shade:


Oh thats nothing haha :angel:


----------



## BowTech Dave

*Well said Samantha!*

Congrats to all who have found out they are on the Team for 2009. I too found I they picked me up again for 2009. This will be my 7th year with them. I can honestly say I have been extremely fortunate to maintain my affiliation with BowTech.

Being in the Military I get moved around about every two years. Currently New Mexico is home for me and my family. I have my whole family in the sport of archery. My wife, daughter (7 shooting since 3 yrs old), and son (4 and shooting since he was 18mo old.) I love how much fun we have when we shoot together and I want to see them continue enjoying archery as much as I have over the past several years.

I agree with Samantha when she said she gets a KICK (not in the utter, LOL) out of seeing people reactions when they get to shoot our bows and some have never done it before. Makes me feel like I was a part of bringing new people into the sport I love so much.

When I was stationed in California and North Carolina I participated in every tournament I could. A lot of times I ONLY worked the booth and chose not to shoot the tournaments. Mainly because they needed the help. I can shoot anytime, but the big tournaments allowed me the pleasure of meeting new friends and catching up with old ones. I loved the contests when we used the Rascal bows and shot at different sized rings. I was amazed at how many people participated and commented on how much fun they were having.

For the past two years I have been on their Hunting Staff. I called them at least once a month and many times two to three times. I followed up with them with product reviews, stories from my hunts, and a lot of times I just called to let them know what was new on my end.

What I am getting at is it is great if you are an awesome shot and win tournaments, but there is way more than that when it comes to representing your sponsors. I do my best to contact all my sponsors at least monthly and let them know how things are going, as well as, asking what I can do for them. I feel they get better use out of their members when they have a "Show of Force" so to speak at the booth and trailer events.

BowTech definitely has something going for them and though some may not agree with how they run their Shooting Staff, I for one am extremely happy to be a part of one of the Greatest companies in the industry. I have never been lead down the wrong path, and I will continue to represent them to the best of my abilities.

One more thing that makes me proud is being a military member, I love that they make it a point to help my Brothers and Sisters in Uniform through the TAPS program as well as sending bows to the war zone to help the morale. My hats off the them and for everyone who supports us.:set1_applaud:

I can't wait to see some old friends and meet some more new ones along the way. Again, best of luck to everyone! 

Shoot Straight, Shoot True, Shoot BowTech!

Dave


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX

Great post Dave


----------



## BowTech Dave

3DBIGBULLX said:


> Great post Dave


Thanks Joe! Best of luck to you and making the Team. I am sure you would do us Proud!:teeth:


----------



## USNarcher

3DBIGBULLX said:


> Will all you hippies leave Jeremiah alone so I can talk to him  lol
> Idk yet, guess Ill wait for the letters


I talked to Jerimiah yesterday, he answered the phone first time I almost fell off my chair. I told him that he needs to just string you along. :tongue:

Patience the motivationally challenged will strike with sloth like speed.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX

Welll, didnt make it


----------



## X-SHOOTER

Well I just talked to Jeramiah and found out I was on the team again this year:tongue:, he said letters were going out tomorrow!:wink:


----------



## carlosii

X-SHOOTER said:


> Well I just talked to Jeramiah and found out I was on the team again this year:tongue:, he said letters were going out tomorrow!:wink:


Is that an 82nd Airborne yer holdin in the avatar with that great buck? :wink:


----------



## X-SHOOTER

carlosii said:


> Is that an 82nd Airborne yer holdin in the avatar with that great buck? :wink:


No, thats a shotgun!:wink:


----------



## TargetTrouble

dgericke said:


> What do you mean by "picked as back up"??


My wife and I have been on staff for the past two years and there were no gurantees for this season. Therefore the phrase picked back up


----------



## USNarcher

3DBIGBULLX said:


> Welll, didnt make it


Bummer. Just remember being a sponsored shooter doesn't make you shoot better.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX

USNarcher said:


> Bummer. Just remember being a sponsored shooter doesn't make you shoot better.


Ah no worries man, I have to be honest, and as with Samantha, its not because of under qualification.
Love the 09 line though


----------



## 206Moose

X-SHOOTER said:


> Well I just talked to Jeramiah and found out I was on the team again this year:tongue:, he said letters were going out tomorrow!:wink:


How does one get in touch with Jeramiah?


----------



## archeryhunterME

NTYMADATER said:


> How does one get in touch with Jeramiah?


I usually call 3-6 times and keep asking to talk to Jeremiah, they usually ask you what store you are from and I tell them my name and I am calling about the pro-staff.


----------



## Double B

well finily got in touch with them and found out I didnt make it, Oh well maybe later


----------



## bowtech dually

treeman65 said:


> You have it all wrong they have and never will force anyone to work in the trailer or booth.You also stated anyone can working in the trailer that is totally absord.How do you think at a NASCAR event when most of the people that come in the trailer have never touched a bow in their life can have just anyone help them?Maybe to push someone away from getting into arhery or getting someone hurt.


Not that I have any interest in getting on a factory team but it does seem that the qualifications to be a Bowtech factory shooter are a little messed up, Win a major shooting event, who cares!!! Offer free labor, your on!!!

BD


----------



## nightfire

Actually it does not have to do with just free labor. You must shoot, hunt, be available to work if needed, be available for archers to approach and ask questions and get answers or an avenue to get their answers, and you should be involved in your community. All these factors add up to a well rounded representative for Bowtech. I say this as I wait to find out if I will be given a spot again this year. If shooting and winning was all Bowtech cared about then there would not be these opportunities for so many amateurs. Only the Pros would get a spot.


----------



## Whaack

Still waiting on my letter in the mail. I could call but I guess I am just a glutton for the pain of waiting. Congrats to all that made it and better luck next year for those of us that don't.


----------



## bowtech dually

nightfire said:


> Actually it does not have to do with just free labor. You must shoot, hunt, be available to work if needed, be available for archers to approach and ask questions and get answers or an avenue to get their answers, and you should be involved in your community. All these factors add up to a well rounded representative for Bowtech. I say this as I wait to find out if I will be given a spot again this year. If shooting and winning was all Bowtech cared about then there would not be these opportunities for so many ameteurs. Only the Pros would get a spot.


I think most of us here and most who applied shoot and hunt, that leaves being available to work if needed and answer questions while not getting paid which equals free labor as Ive said previously. Im not downing anyone for doing what makes them happy and pursuing the lifestyle they enjoy but only questioning the criteria for choosing staff shooters. Best of luck to all those who applied.

BD


----------



## 60X

Working the booth or trailor is pretty common with sponsors. Alot of people think being sponsored is just getting all the free stuff and don't realize what you give back to the company.


----------



## X-SHOOTER

bowtech dually said:


> I think most of us here and most who applied shoot and hunt, that leaves being available to work if needed and answer questions while not getting paid which equals free labor as Ive said previously. Im not downing anyone for doing what makes them happy and pursuing the lifestyle they enjoy but only questioning the criteria for choosing staff shooters. Best of luck to all those who applied.
> 
> BD


It is not about free labor, I have never been forced to work at any event, it is about giving back and promoting the company that sponsors you, and helping other archers and informing them about the products. All booths at the shoots have shooters helping them out, the top pros after they are done shooting can be found in their sponsors booths promoting the companies products. If companies gave out equipment to people and the people are just sitting home and not promoting the products then what benefit are you to them. If someone is not willing to promote products or help inform the people of new products then honestly they need not apply!


----------



## bowtech_babe

60X said:


> Working the booth or trailor is pretty common with sponsors. Alot of people think being sponsored is just getting all the free stuff and don't realize what you give back to the company.


You have so "hit the nail on the head". Fellow archers have made comments that "awe you just get more free stuff".....there is really no such thing as free. You do get a better deal but you have to give back to the company and most of all....back to archery as a whole.

There are MANY great shooters on the team but it takes more than just great shooting to be an embassador to the lifestyle of archery. I did have any national titles to my name and I got on years back....I would like to think is was because of the efforts I had put forth were finally recognized. Bowjunkie got on without any national titles at first but both of us have since claimed titles. First we were embassadors.....second we were title holders and to us it makes sense.

I have helped Bowjunkie with selection of the Victory Archery Staff and I think some of you all would think different if you have been on both sides of the fence. Victory has a LOT of awesome shooters with national titles on staff for the upcoming year but we choose some of the team based on their local achievements. 

Some have benefit shoots for the cancer society and there is a couple that puts on a couple of beginner classes to get more women and children into archery. Honestly, that alone takes a lot of time and heart....that is the kind of person we were looking for to be put on the team.

I don't question too much the criteria to which the team was picked because now I know why they wanted all that information.

Samantha


----------



## johnson21

Well said i totally agree


----------



## carlosii

Has everyone who sent in an application gotten their letter from BowTech yet?


----------



## Whaack

carlosii said:


> Has everyone who sent in an application gotten their letter from BowTech yet?


Not I. I am still awaiting my fate.


----------



## Twinsfan

i havnt got mine yet but i know i didnt make it already.


----------



## archeryhunterME

still awaiting mine here as well, hopefully I have it by the end of the week so I can get everything filled out and sent back to them:thumbs_up


----------



## nightfire

Nothing yet, but found out I was cut this year. Guess I will shoot for myself this year.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX

nightfire said:


> Nothing yet, but found out I was cut this year. Guess I will shoot for myself this year.


No worries man, the sun already came up today :thumbs_up


----------



## nightfire

Thanks man. I have a new baby daughter that will get more of mytime this year and be my new motivation.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX

nightfire said:


> Thanks man. I have a new baby daughter that will get more of mytime this year and be my new motivation.


:guitarist2::jazzmatazzes::band:


----------



## archeryhunterME

I just called Bowtech and tried to get a hold of Jeremiah but they said he was moving his office so he has no phone, the woman I talked to was very nice but said "we are running slow as usual, and the letter will be sent out this coming Monday"


----------



## muckdog

If you already know you're on the staff why on earth do you keep calling them???? If I was Jeremiah I would tell them to relay the message that I didn't have a phone too....lol:tongue:


----------



## archeryhunterME

muckdog said:


> If you already know you're on the staff why on earth do you keep calling them???? If I was Jeremiah I would tell them to relay the message that I didn't have a phone too....lol:tongue:


well the last I knew, he told me I would have the letter last Friday and people on here were saying that they said it was going to be sent this week so I wanted to know when the actual ship date was and when to actually expect the letter:shade:


----------



## muckdog

I know what you're saying.....I'm waiting impatiently as well. Just giving you a hard time. I figure it'll get here when it gets here....I can't control things on their end.


----------



## USNarcher

All you guys have to come back to reality. The motivationally challenged at BT "NEVER" get the letters out when they say they are. THey always have the excuse that it is stuck in legal or that the postman is on vacation or something like that. :tongue: Be patient it will get there when it get's there. Good luck in 09.

The path to the podium is paved with good intentions.


----------



## Bob_Looney

Im in


----------



## DirtNapTV

*BowTech Staff 2009*

Well I have read every post on this thread and have to say that 80% of you just do not get it. First loyality in becoming a part of someones staff, and for those of you who did not get picked you kinda loose your loyality when you hear this.

I will be the first to tell you get some kids involved in archery, they are the future we are loosing hunters and shooters daily. Pick a bow company and stay with because you believe in there product, they are all making good bows or they do not stay in business.

Most od these other companies require a whole more that BowTech to get on staff and if one of there shooters is telling you different they are telling a lie, or got very lucky. It should be all about wins, it is called archery just like hunting is not called killing it is hunting. Enjoy the fact that you are able to get out walk around and shoot and be outdoors.

Make not being picked drive you even more to become a better steward of the sport. Quit whining about letters, and calling bothering people that have thousands of resumes to look at and decide on who is going where. I agree that some of the staff shooters do not deserve to be on staff as far as my opinion goes but that is my opinion. I know some here close to where I live that cannot shoot to novice standards but they are good for archery in other ways.


----------



## Whaack

Good post. I have applied three years in a row now and have not got on. I still shoot Bowtech and love their products. Being on the prostaff is more like a cherry on top of my dessert, not the object of my affection.



3DMountaineer said:


> Well I have read every post on this thread and have to say that 80% of you just do not get it. First loyality in becoming a part of someones staff, and for those of you who did not get picked you kinda loose your loyality when you hear this.
> 
> I will be the first to tell you get some kids involved in archery, they are the future we are loosing hunters and shooters daily. Pick a bow company and stay with because you believe in there product, they are all making good bows or they do not stay in business.
> 
> Most od these other companies require a whole more that BowTech to get on staff and if one of there shooters is telling you different they are telling a lie, or got very lucky. It should be all about wins, it is called archery just like hunting is not called killing it is hunting. Enjoy the fact that you are able to get out walk around and shoot and be outdoors.
> 
> Make not being picked drive you even more to become a better steward of the sport. Quit whining about letters, and calling bothering people that have thousands of resumes to look at and decide on who is going where. I agree that some of the staff shooters do not deserve to be on staff as far as my opinion goes but that is my opinion. I know some here close to where I live that cannot shoot to novice standards but they are good for archery in other ways.


----------



## USNarcher

Bob_Looney said:


> Im in


*WHAT*


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX

USNarcher said:


> *WHAT*


:icon_1_lol:


----------



## Bob_Looney

USNarcher said:


> *WHAT*


Just lettin you know I was on the PC. :shade:


----------



## carlosii

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....awful quiet, eh?
Nothing in the mail yet...


----------



## Whaack

carlosii said:


> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....awful quiet, eh?
> Nothing in the mail yet...


Ya, I am guess those that were picked got letters first. They probably aren't in much hurry to send out the dear john letters. :tongue:


----------



## USNarcher

No letters out to anyone yet.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX

USNarcher said:


> No letters out to anyone yet.


Not even the hate mail :evil5:


----------



## USNarcher

Nothing


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX

USNarcher said:


> Nothing


Thats what I was saying, I havent got my letter of absencee status :shade:


----------



## BowTech Dave

*Not yet!*

Nothing here yet either! Patience, good things happen to those who wait. Or something like that!:shade:


----------



## deerboy

Bowtech says, The letters are being sent in today's mail.


----------



## USNarcher

deerboy said:


> Bowtech says, The letters are being sent in today's mail.


That's what they said 2 weeks ago. :tongue: They will arive when they arrive.


----------



## Whaack

deerboy said:


> Bowtech says, The letters are being sent in today's mail.





USNarcher said:


> That's what they said 2 weeks ago. :tongue: They will arive when they arrive.


Wasn't it more like three weeks ago? I have prayed for patience over the years, God is testing me!!!!!!!
:shade:


----------



## Extreme vft17

*Thanks to all*

I called Jerimiah a couple of weeks ago and even though I didnt make it we had a very good conversation. I may not have any big wins, but due to work I didnt get to volunteer for anything either. I understand them wanting someone who tries to share the sport by doing as much as they can for people that have never been around our sport or people with little knowledge of the sport.

We should commend Bowtech and those individuals that are able to help others.

So thank you and good luck in the upcoming year!

PS 3DBIGBULLX 

your quotes in your signature line say it all!


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX

Thanks man!


----------



## No Mercy

I'm in also


----------



## Scalded_Dawg

*Letters are no myth...*

The letters are no longer a mystery! I got my rejection letter today.

Oh well, I'll keep shooting and promoting archery here locally and apply again next year.:shade:

Best of luck in the coming year to all that did and did not make the team.



Keep em in the X!


----------



## muckdog

Got my acceptance letter today!!! :shade:


----------



## archeryhunterME

hopefully I will be getting mine sometime soon! :thumbs_up


----------



## absolutecool

Patiently waiting here East of the Mississippi...I reckon the mail takes a little longer to get over here!!

Make it or not I am happy, I have had two wonderful years with Bowtech, hope to make it three but time will tell!!!

Congrats to all that make it and keep on trying those that don't!!!

Just keep on shooting and loving the sport!!


----------



## treeman65

Got mine today.


----------



## Mike Mcknight

*staff*

Got mine today also..


----------



## Whaack

I am in! Yeehaa! I am looking forward to a great year. Congrats to other who made it and congratulations.


----------



## archeryhunterME

got my letter in the mail also :thumbs_up


----------



## weave

Got my letter and I also did not make it :thumbs_do

Also just heard from my buddy, who HAS been on staff for the past 4 years and he also did NOT make it....

For me, I can almost understand....but not to put him back on....I have to wonder what in the world Bowtech was looking for in a shooter for 2009..... 

Anyway, God has his reasons so I will respect that and just make the best of this year and go from there. :thumbs_up


----------



## USNarcher

No one should get upset with the team determination. For one they reduced the size of the team dramatically. So not everyone was going to return. Secondly if someone that has been on the team for a few years, can they honestly say that they have done what was required from them. Now don't yell at me I'm just saying that there are a few that shot good but really didn't go out of their way to promote BT and archery as a whole.

Like I said before I am not defending anyones decisions but you do have to try and put yourself in their shoes. I have volunteered in the past to run the shooter program but I am not envious of the job. Unfortunately you have to PO some people. If you have ever run an archery club or put on a shoot you know what I mean.

Good luck to EVERYONE in 09.


----------



## carlosii

No letter for me.
Well, no noose is good noose (if ur up for gettin hung).


----------



## jdcamo

Got my letter. I made it!


----------



## BamaBowTech

*You don't get it.*



Sith of Archery said:


> Why would anyone want to shoot for bowtech? I'm DEAD serious when I ask this question?
> 
> 1 I've seen pics and post of busted limbs...Not only on this webb-site but others as well.
> 
> 2. I know for a FACT that there were several "so called bowtech shooters " Names posted on their webb-site That never left their home area to attend a national event. (this ties to number 3)
> 
> 3. Read some of the previous post. There are archers who are literally driving across the country, just about every weekend (in the summer months) and being SUCCESSFULL!....AND STILL BEING TURNED DOWN!
> 
> My heros Hank and George of the yankess...would not put up with it... Produce or ya' cut!
> 
> 4. Their new program Sounds like a Sale...buy two bows get the third one free !I guess they are trying to move all that stale product (Ross and Diamond)
> 5. Ya' don't have to be on their staff to win the contengency...best reason of all not to be on bowtech's staff....


Some of Yall just don't get. Sith you are obvious a Mathew's guy and that is fine, but to bad mouth another brand is nonsense when you have no idea of what you are talking about! Grow up little boy!!!

Bowtech was looking for someone to promote archery and not just BowTech. Sith is not one to do this. True archery promoters don't act like children and bad mouth anything with this sport, just promote and not demote. 
They were looking for promoters and not people who the first thing they write are all their accomplishments on paper. Whoop-te-do! They picked me for several reasons: one being that they liked the fact that I take my kids everytime I hunt and I don't care if I kill anything or not. I did not list my past accomplishments as a competitive shooter and asked if I could explain my character and they could judge by that and they did.
Get back to the basics of what archery is about. Having fun and promoting archery itself. If all you want is free equipment then look for other brands or just buy a bow and put your name all over your shirt with a big red ME!
It's not about free stuff sith! Get over yourself. 
And I have seen busted limbs on every brand of bows in the past 35 yrs I have been shooting bows. Even your brand. Most are operator error. Not the bow. Who cares how far someone has driven to an event! 
Yes, it is obvious that you were turned down. People don't investigate the application process unless they are interested. Once again grow up!
Good luck shooting and congrats to those who made it. And to those who didn't good luck too!


----------



## smurphysgirl

Didn't make it...best wishes to all who did! Have a great '09 promoting great product:star::star:


----------



## rascal

yahooo made it:smile::smile:


----------



## 9 point

*Diamond*

I got on Diamonds Hunting staff again. (YaHoooo) Got the letter today. I think my 10 year boy is as happy as I am. He is getting a 40 pound (legal hunting bow) and will be up a tree with me next season. He is pulling 35 now and our indoor leagues start next month. 40 should be no problem . Congrats to all that made it. If not just try again. I have had a blast the past three years.


----------



## absolutecool

I got my letter today...YAY!!!

Congrats to all those that made it and to those that don't, don't get discouraged.


----------



## X-SHOOTER

I got my contract today, congrats to all who made it, looking forward to a great year in 09'. To all thos who didn't keep your head up and stay motivated!


----------



## carlosii

:thumbs_do:crybaby2::crybaby2::crybaby2::crybaby2:
Obviously BowTech is prejudice against Old Guys like me.
:help::help::help:
If I kick off before I get a chance to re-apply and get picked next year, then they'll be sorry.
:sorry::sorry::sorry:
So there, BowTech!
:nyah::nyah::nyah:







Good luck to everyone...you'll be shootin' for the top of the line.
(Gonna see if I can get a Senior discount on a new shirt out of 'em. :wink


----------



## dotchess

*Got our letter today!*

Alexis Seibert aka (Boo) made the team again this year!! She is excited about her new Sentinel!! Good luck everyone!!


----------



## deerboy

Got my contract yesterday! We'll see you all on the range!


----------



## weave

USNarcher said:


> No one should get upset with the team determination. For one they reduced the size of the team dramatically. So not everyone was going to return. Secondly if someone that has been on the team for a few years, can they honestly say that they have done what was required from them. Now don't yell at me I'm just saying that there are a few that shot good but really didn't go out of their way to promote BT and archery as a whole.
> 
> Like I said before I am not defending anyones decisions but you do have to try and put yourself in their shoes. I have volunteered in the past to run the shooter program but I am not envious of the job. Unfortunately you have to PO some people. If you have ever run an archery club or put on a shoot you know what I mean.
> 
> Good luck to EVERYONE in 09.



While I cannot say I disagree with any of what you wrote, becasue I don't, I can say I was stunned today to hear that at least 2 people (not saying who) that NEVER applied, but shot really well last year, got a contract in the mail from Bowtech.....I thought for sure we got passed that mess with the way it was run last year; which led to the "new" method of selection.

I am sure it is never an easy task trying to decide but to have a limit on positions and then give it to some folks who never even applied.........that I will never understand.

Any how, for those that made it, congrats and I hope you all have an awesome year.

Peace


----------



## Twinsfan

recieved my letter today. i already knew i didnt make it. so i will be putting in for next year. also weave that dosnt really seem right at all. i agree


----------



## BamaBowTech

Sometimes it's not all about me, me, me. It's their company anyway. Maybe they liked the character of those two people and decided to send them an invitation. After all it is their company! 
That's exactly what I have been told. They are looking at the individual not the point total of some tournaments itself. I have heard some people bad mouth the company because they weren't picked this year. From the way it looks for them, they should not have been picked. I am not saying that this is the case with everyone but maybe some. After all not everyone can make it and I would have been just fine not making it. God has a purpose for everything!!


----------



## tn_huntress

absolutecool said:


> I got my letter today...YAY!!!
> 
> Congrats to all those that made it and to those that don't, don't get discouraged.


Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bowjunkie

weave said:


> While I cannot say I disagree with any of what you wrote, becasue I don't, I can say I was stunned today to hear that at least 2 people (not saying who) that NEVER applied, but shot really well last year, got a contract in the mail from Bowtech.....I thought for sure we got passed that mess with the way it was run last year; which led to the "new" method of selection.
> 
> I am sure it is never an easy task trying to decide but to have a limit on positions and then give it to some folks who never even applied.........that I will never understand.
> 
> Any how, for those that made it, congrats and I hope you all have an awesome year.
> 
> Peace



Do you know the the whole story behind the 2 people getting on? Mabey these 2 did so much last year they didn't need to apply, I don't know. I have people on my shooting staff I personally called and asked to be on Staff. I like the people and know they will help Victory Grow so I put them on Staff. Don't just assume because they didn't apply they don't deserve it. Just my 2 cents. Junkie


----------



## weave

^ 

I know enough and sure they both deserve it (great guys and awesome shooters), I never said they didn't. All I said was I thought that BT stopped that after the debacle from last year.

It is not my place to say who should and should not be on any given staff....just thought it was bull that some good folks got dropped, for whatever reason, and spots were offered to others that never applied.

I am going to shoot their product because I love it, not because of being a staffer or not. Besides, I was not a fan of having to buy a ROSS and a Diamond either, so me not getting on was a plus there too....I did not know that when I applied this year.

Again, I am sure that picking a good group of folks is really hard to do and I am sure, that no matter what, some folks are going to be upset at the end. I am not upset that I did not get on, it would have been nice but was not in the cards for me. It does not change anything for me for 2009.


----------



## 206Moose

I will try again next year. I probably don't do enough on the national level to get on a pro staff. Everything I do is on the local level.


----------



## maineyotekiller

This has truly been an interesting thread. I've been watching it for quite sometime and must thank everyone for the pertinent information and the raw entertainment!

I must say that what I have found to be the most humorous is that; my wife and I were standing in front of the lodge in New York (at the Worlds) when the sweet little girl who started this fire, by being "slighted" by Bowtech; walked up to a fellow female competitor and pointed her finger and said, "How's it feel to be in third place b*#ch! Nearly starting quite a ruckus.

Now, we know what we heard and we saw what we saw. So, I will not enter into any arguments or respond to them. I'm pretty confident that a lot of people heard it. I don't know, but; this type of "public relations" and attitude may quite possibly have something to do with her being "overlooked". 

Pretty girl, great shooter, needs to carry around a joke book in her pocket!


----------



## BamaBowTech

Sith of Archery said:


> Your 100% correct.,,, I won't lie.
> I have no problem with bowtech's products. I must honestly say...they are true inovators.
> 
> But to get back to the subject.... 3d gal won a world championship. She won a world Campion ship and some national events while shooting a bowtech.....but she got turned down for staff ? My gosh, what should she do...what else can she do...
> Bowtech is not the only manufactor with some screwed up "pro-staff" policies, but they are the only ones that I know of that require you their staff shooters to buy two bows in order to get a third...Sounds like a Sales promotion to me...
> IMHO I think she (and others) have a right to be shocked/surprised/ and OFFENDED. Maybe it has changed, but how can bowtech (or any other manufactor) snubb a succesfull archer, that has busted their arse and spend a lot of money traveling to the national events...while they have "pro staff shooters" that refuse to compete out of their circuit....
> Archery Manufactors need to encourage/ congradulate their customers for being succesful....instead of slapping them in the face.... Even though your a world champion, your not good enough to be on our staff...get real...
> 
> I bet if someone was to agree to buy 3-4 bows from bowtech at one time,,they would gladly place them on their prostaff... what vanity, what self gradificatiion....even though I can't shoot a lick, I bought some bows and I'm a pro staffer.....



Could be her attitude! Ya think!! Sith you should grow up and get the facts before shooting your mouth off. I wonder if you shoot your bow as good as your mouth. Wins, wins wins, what does that truly do for the company? The average archer has no idea how won the world championship in '08. That's what I think BowTech understands. They may not want someone who cusses the other contestants as in this case.


----------



## panther08

*belive*

i am a no name young man from PA, and i shoot my butt off and talked to people helped with the kid shoots at my local shop. And got a great idea to try to be a pro staff for bowtech, Well i got home from huntin camp wendsday to find out that i made it. i am a pro staffer for bowtech and am goin to do twice as much this year to prove i desirve the chance. CONGRATS to everyone that made it hope to meet and shoot with yall soon .


----------



## 3dgal

This is in response to maineyotekiller. If you are implying that I was the one who looked and asked someone how did it feel to win 3rd place, you have got the wrong person in mind. Apparently you don't know me and those who do know that I am not that type of person. I wish you would clarify yourself of who you are talking about because my reading this post makes it sound like you are talking about me since I am the first girl to say that I did not get accepted and said nothing about being "slighted." I don't want you starting a rumor about someone you don't know and someone who others really know and know that I would never do anything like that.


----------



## 3dgal

Sorry, one more for Bama Bowtech. Apparently you don't know me either. I have never in my life cussed another archer. I think you also need to get the facts before posting. I'm not that type of person and I'm also not going to beg you to believe me because those who know me, know that I have a heart of gold and would help anyone do anything. Even on the last day a girl in the group whom I was competing against missed a target because she was short and a branch was the reason and I plead to let her shoot it again. Now does that sound like someone who would cuss someone else? Please people, don't start vicious rumors when you don't know me at all. I have not been negative throughout this whole entire post and now in the end I'm a horrible person who cusses my competitors. In fact, I am still going to shoot a BowTech in 09 after getting turned down. God Bless!


----------



## 3dgal

I actually show a Mathews Prestige in 2008. I saw where someone posted I won with a BowTech and I didn't. Thanks!


----------



## XForce Girl

NTYMADATER said:


> I will try again next year. I probably don't do enough on the national level to get on a pro staff. Everything I do is on the local level.


If I was choosing Shooters to be on a Pro Staff, I would definately look on a local level. The grass roots people who support their local shops and do what they can to grow the sport. I'm sorry you didn't make it but look to your local shop because they do have input as to who gets on the Pro Staffs. Keep a positive attitude and it won't go un noticed. best of luck next year. :teeth:



panther08 said:


> i am a no name young man from PA, and i shoot my butt off and talked to people helped with the kid shoots at my local shop. And got a great idea to try to be a pro staff for bowtech, Well i got home from huntin camp wendsday to find out that i made it. i am a pro staffer for bowtech and am goin to do twice as much this year to prove i desirve the chance. CONGRATS to everyone that made it hope to meet and shoot with yall soon .


Bowtech should be proud to have you on their staff. You have a great attitude and I know you will do well to support the company. 

The ones on here who brag about how well they shoot, brag about being a pro-staffer and do squat to help their local shops are the ones who don't deserve the ProStaffer title. 
I'm glad you were chosen, just don't let it go to your head.


----------



## panther08

*Thank you*

Thank you, i promise this aint goin to my head im to down home to brag. lol I just wana meet the rest of the staff and start to get to know them. Cant wait for 3-d to start but for now i have spots so like i said before Gangrats to all that made it


----------



## rossi9s

*Pro-Staffers Selections*

Mr Bowsmith
Thank you for your intelligent reply stating all the required facts.

Well done -props to you!
:darkbeer:


----------



## maineyotekiller

My apologies 3dbabe, didn't mean to upset you. Sorry for the late response, I've been hanging from a tree....I'm going back to my tree.


----------



## shoeminator

Bowtech pulled the dealership from the shop I go to???? and I went to Hoyt. Oh well, what are you going to do??


----------



## carlosii

shoeminator said:


> Bowtech pulled the dealership from the shop I go to???? and I went to Hoyt. Oh well, what are you going to do??


What's the story behind that? Why would BowTech pull the dealership? Haven't heard that before.


----------



## 1BadBulldog

i have still not got a letter yet???


----------



## 3Dobsessed

:thumbs_up


----------



## archeryhunterME

I just talked to John at Bowtech, he said that Jeremiah and the other person running the pro-staff stuff are going to be at the ATA show, and do not have the information ready to go out yet.

He said when they get back from the ATA show that they will try and get the packet's of info out that following Monday, so from what I ahve heard, it will be another 3-4 weeks until we get the remaining stuff we are waiting on.


----------



## Mike Mcknight

*bowtech*

I talked to Jeremiah and he said they were gonna send out the packets when they were at the ATA show.


----------



## archeryhunterME

Mike Mcknight said:


> I talked to Jeremiah and he said they were gonna send out the packets when they were at the ATA show.


hopefully that is right! either way, it will be a little bit longer wait.


----------



## hstubblefield

Jhon said it might be a month or 2 before they send bows out bummer but it is great that we all made it


----------



## Supershark

Anyone on here going to the ATA show?

I will be there on Friday. If anyone is around come say hi. I will be the Tall goofy looking guy either at the Vortex booth or shaking hands with Jerimiah or John! :shade:


----------



## treeman65

I am going to miss it.I am helping out at the shop and I will be gone enough in Jan with Lans Classic and Gainesville.
Have a good time at the SHOW.


----------



## BowTech_Shooter

Supershark said:


> Anyone on here going to the ATA show?
> 
> I will be there on Friday. If anyone is around come say hi. I will be the Tall goofy looking guy either at the Vortex booth or shaking hands with Jerimiah or John! :shade:




What about me?


----------



## carlosii

I will be working there keeping the great unwashed out of the display area and seminars. Us volunteers get a chance to wander around the display area, gettin in the way of the dealers trying to do business, gawkin at all the new stuff we can't afford.

Make sure you got that badge out where I can see it...!!!


----------



## deerboy

I'm getting into town on wednesday night. See you there!


----------



## USNarcher

Supershark said:


> Anyone on here going to the ATA show?
> 
> I will be there on Friday. If anyone is around come say hi. I will be the Tall goofy looking guy either at the Vortex booth or shaking hands with Jerimiah or John! :shade:


You mean sucking up to? 

On the who's gonna be there note.....who will be attending Vegas?


----------



## Supershark

BowTech_Shooter said:


> What about me?


Well I guess if you are going to be there I will be shaking your hand as well! 

Whats going on man? We will be sure to look for you there! Like I stated though we are only there for Friday (she has school and I have to work). Hopefully that is enough time to make the rounds!


----------



## Supershark

USNarcher said:


> You mean sucking up to?




Haha... I don't suck up! :set1_rolf2: I leave that to the others that whine and complain... about this and that! :set1_rolf2: I figure they do enough of that they dont need me to suck up for anything.


----------



## archeryhunterME

wish I could go to the ATA show! hope everyone has fun there!


----------



## bowsmith

USNarcher said:


> You mean sucking up to?
> 
> On the who's gonna be there note.....who will be attending Vegas?


If I can find a decent priced flight...


----------



## X-SHOOTER

BowTech_Shooter said:


> What about me?


Hey Pat, I will shake your hand, don't wanna make you feel left out, lol. We will be at the Duravane booth on Sat. but we will come by to see if you all need any help!


----------



## bowsmith

X-SHOOTER said:


> Hey Pat, I will shake your hand, don't wanna make you feel left out, lol. We will be at the Duravane booth on Sat. but we will come by to see if you all need any help!


You can't provide the kind of help Pat needs.


----------



## MikeTN

I'll be there working the Bowtech / Diamond / Ross / Octane booth again this year.

Come say hi. I'm the tall goofy looking bald guy.


----------



## archeryhunterME

I got my '09 82nd in Testarossa today via UPS:darkbeer:


----------



## Supershark

:tsk:

There was one show up at our house last night. I was all happy to see the guy in the big brown truck... Then I saw the box he had! I was like SWEET!


It had Ms.Sapphires name on it :tsk:


----------



## absolutecool

So are the staff bows coming to the house or the shop?


----------



## Supershark

Well Obviously the one above come to the house
Not sure about everyone elses???


----------



## absolutecool

Well I have a friend and hers went to the shop....


----------



## Whaack

My 09 Admiral showed up at my house last night!


----------



## archeryhunterME

mine showed up at my house.


----------



## absolutecool

Anyone have a Sentinel on order?


----------



## treeman65

I have the Brigadier ordered/


----------



## Mike Mcknight

*bow*

I think you and I will be waiting for a while on a Brig..


----------



## hstubblefield

Mine is going out this week dads got here monday


----------



## dicksenn

Mike Mcknight said:


> I think you and I will be waiting for a while on a Brig..


Talked to Jeremiah today at BowTech. I ordered a Brig in Candy Green and he said that I would probably have it mid to late Feb.


----------



## absolutecool

dicksenn said:


> Talked to Jeremiah today at BowTech. I ordered a Brig in Candy Green and he said that I would probably have it mid to late Feb.


That is a long time.....I have tried calling but never can get anyone!!


----------



## deerboy

absolutecool said:


> Anyone have a Sentinel on order?


Yep, I have one ordered. I'll let you know when it shows up. Can't wait!


----------



## Bertsboy

*Sentinel*

I have one on order as well. Not here yet, but hoping it will be here soon. It seems like I always order the bow thats last to be delivered, lol .


----------



## absolutecool

I started to get an Admiral but decided on the Sentinel because it is longer ATA....wait wait wait!!


----------



## X-SHOOTER

Still no Sentinel here yet either, shouldn't be long though!


----------



## USNarcher

I am a die hard Commander fan. But I must say the Sentinal is very nice. I haven't shot a thousand arrows through it yet but after a hundred I am impressed.


----------



## Bertsboy

Nice too hear you like how it shoots Matt. I just called and talked to John, they can't even give me an estimate when mine will be shipped. Kind of disheartning. Sent my paper work in on Dec. 2nd. At least it sounds like I will like it when I get it, lol. Who wanted to shoot theres in Vegas anyway, lol.


----------



## absolutecool

Bertsboy said:


> Nice too hear you like how it shoots Matt. I just called and talked to John, they can't even give me an estimate when mine will be shipped. Kind of disheartning. Sent my paper work in on Dec. 2nd. At least it sounds like I will like it when I get it, lol. Who wanted to shoot theres in Vegas anyway, lol.


I called and talked to him also at lunch...same answer to me....I told him I always pick the bow that takes the longest!!!


----------



## archeryhunterME

I just talked to John and he said that the shirts are being shipped today and tomorrow.


----------



## dkoutdoors

*I got my bow on tuesday, I was also told the shooters shirts will be shipping starting wednesday of this week out of wisconsin, I am so honored to be with bowtech, I will be at the first leg of the IBO and we should all meet somewhere and introduce ourselves, My admiral is very sweet.*


----------



## rodney482

dkoutdoors said:


> *I got my bow on tuesday, I was also told the shooters shirts will be shipping starting wednesday of this week out of wisconsin, I am so honored to be with bowtech, I will be at the first leg of the IBO and we should all meet somewhere and introduce ourselves, My admiral is very sweet.*


Congratulations Dennis.


----------



## jdcamo

I am dying to get my Sentinel. Everyday I hope the mail man will roll up with my. Bow. Cant wait for it to come. Turkey season is coming in April.


----------



## panther08

my bow was here yesterday but i missed the ups truck cause i was helpin out at the Reading outdoor expo. LOL i stayed home from work today just to make sure i am here when it gets here. LOL then off the work the expo some more.


----------



## muckdog

That is indeed true about the shirts.....I believe 100 or so went out yesterday and the same today. I helped load the UPS truck yesterday! BTW, the shirts are awesome....I have mine!:darkbeer:


dkoutdoors said:


> *I got my bow on tuesday, I was also told the shooters shirts will be shipping starting wednesday of this week out of wisconsin, I am so honored to be with bowtech, I will be at the first leg of the IBO and we should all meet somewhere and introduce ourselves, My admiral is very sweet.*


----------



## absolutecool

muckdog said:


> That is indeed true about the shirts.....I believe 100 or so went out yesterday and the same today. I helped load the UPS truck yesterday! BTW, the shirts are awesome....I have mine!:darkbeer:


This post is totally useless without a picture!!


----------



## X-SHOOTER

absolutecool said:


> This post is totally useless without a picture!!


Don't have mine yet, but I do know that one shirt will be Realtree camo with sleeves different color, and one shirt will be gray with different scheme, I can't remember specifics but that is sort of how they will go, 2 different colors!


----------



## archeryhunterME

I think we need pics of the shirts!

I can't wait to get mine


----------



## panther08

*oh yaaaaa*

So i waited around all day today and got my new baby. 09 82nd firestrorm candy red. i cant wait to have this bow for 3d this year. Well this is shapein up for a sweet year. Cant wait for are shirtsand hats. Hope to meet and shoot with yall soon. CHRIS:teeth:


----------



## muckdog

Actually one shirt is Black with gray sleeves and one is Maroon with gray sleeves....


X-SHOOTER said:


> Don't have mine yet, but I do know that one shirt will be Realtree camo with sleeves different color, and one shirt will be gray with different scheme, I can't remember specifics but that is sort of how they will go, 2 different colors!


----------



## absolutecool

Pictures please........


----------



## muckdog

Here you go........jeeeeez!:teeth:



















Apparently they are much nicer material than last year's. They are very lightweight and pretty darn cool looking if you ask me!


----------



## absolutecool

Thank you sir....I wonder if the womens will be any different, maybe cut differently? Don't matter, they are nice and it will be good to have two shirts this year instead of having to wash one out in the sink at the big shoots...lol


----------



## X-SHOOTER

Those are pretty cool looking! Jeremiah told me at the ATA Show one shirt would have Realtree camo on it, crazy cat must have fibbed to me, lol, they look pretty cool though, I like the 2 different colored shirts!


----------



## dkoutdoors

Cant wait to see them in person, My new admiral is sweet, I got it tuesday. I am proud to be representing bowtech.
The new octane sight looks sweet, I may have to get a couple.


----------



## muckdog

I also thought that there was supposed to be a camo one as well. Apparently the place where the shirts came from couldn't do the camo or didn't have camo as an option in that type of shirt. 


X-SHOOTER said:


> Those are pretty cool looking! Jeremiah told me at the ATA Show one shirt would have Realtree camo on it, crazy cat must have fibbed to me, lol, they look pretty cool though, I like the 2 different colored shirts!


----------



## muckdog

You guys that are getting your bows are making me a bit jealous......I've been waiting for mine only to find out it hasn't shipped yet. Hopefully next week!


dkoutdoors said:


> Cant wait to see them in person, My new admiral is sweet, I got it tuesday. I am proud to be representing bowtech.
> The new octane sight looks sweet, I may have to get a couple.


----------



## muckdog

Don't quote me on this but I don't think they are any different......just different size. 


absolutecool said:


> Thank you sir....I wonder if the womens will be any different, maybe cut differently? Don't matter, they are nice and it will be good to have two shirts this year instead of having to wash one out in the sink at the big shoots...lol


----------



## X-SHOOTER

It looks like there is a logo on the back of the collar, if so what does that say!


----------



## muckdog

I forget what it says but it is the logo for the manufacturer of the shirt....couldn't be removed I guess.


X-SHOOTER said:


> It looks like there is a logo on the back of the collar, if so what does that say!


----------



## archeryhunterME

wow, those shirts look sweet!

panther08 - I bet that 82ND looks AWESOME! I got mine in testarossa and I absolutely love it.

Has anyone looked at the new Octane accessories? I saw someone mentioned the new sights, but the quiver and rest looks awesome as well! I think my bows just might have to be set-up with them. The bantomweight quiver looks like it will be really great!


----------



## 60X

Has anyone seen the contingency schedule yet?


----------



## hstubblefield

Thanks for the pics some sweet shrits love the captian great shooter looken forward 2 shooting it this year


----------



## BowTech Dave

Muckdog,

Nice Shirts man! I look forward to seeing mine soon! 

I talked to Jeremiah the other day and after seeing the Air Raid I told him to cancel my order on the Captain, and put me in for Air Raid. I know I haven't shot it yet, but talking with lots of people who have, I don't mind getting a bow that I haven't shot. I have shot most all of them for 09 except the Brig and Sentinel, and have to say that they all shot great!

I won't see mine until March, but I still have two other bows that I can play with and that are ready for anything coming up until then:tongue:

Best of luck to everyone this year. I hope to see you at some events. Keep showing the pictures of your new rigs! Gives the rest of us something to hope for!:wink:

Dave


----------



## dkoutdoors

If anyone is going to Bedford for the IBO first leg we hould set a place and time to meet


----------



## BowTech_Shooter

X-SHOOTER said:


> It looks like there is a logo on the back of the collar, if so what does that say!


VICCI - Remember the shirts the U.S. Smokeless crew wore at the Brickyard...Same company built these...:wink:


----------



## Supershark

Funny thing. I strolled into the shop the other day. As soon as I hit the door they were like you got a box sitting there? Huh? I have had a O/U on order for sometime but I know its in the shop on lay-a-way... I was like what box. There sat my new 82nd. Flat black riser with Max 4 limbs:jam: and black cams (to my canadian buddy that has had this color scheme for a while. Sorry man I had to have one for myself)!

Shirts: Apparently we are getting two shirts this year? :thumbs_up Not sure but judging by the picture? Those shirts are awesome! Hands down to Bowtech this year! I am totally impressed with everything. Shirts bows the set up at the ATA show. The new materials and branded items were definately nice as well.


----------



## X-SHOOTER

BowTech_Shooter said:


> VICCI - Remember the shirts the U.S. Smokeless crew wore at the Brickyard...Same company built these...:wink:


Yeah, I got mine today, they are the best shirts we've had yet (sweeeeet)!:tongue: Yeah, I remember those shirts the U.S. Smokeless guys had, I thought they were pretty cool looking! BTW guys the hats this year are also pretty darned sweet also!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## hstubblefield

X-SHOOTER said:


> Yeah, I got mine today, they are the best shirts we've had yet (sweeeeet)!:tongue: Yeah, I remember those shirts the U.S. Smokeless guys had, I thought they were pretty cool looking! BTW guys the hats this year are also pretty darned sweet!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


Yall got me ready for this years cant wait mail hasent run yet did yall get them ups or mail


----------



## X-SHOOTER

I just got mine a few minutes ago by UPS!


----------



## hstubblefield

Sweet it dont run till 5 here hope it comes


----------



## hstubblefield

X-SHOOTER said:


> I just got mine a few minutes ago by UPS!


So i guess UPS runs today:darkbeer:


----------



## archeryhunterME

hopefully I will be seeing the shirts and hat this week!


----------



## X-SHOOTER

Here is the hat being modeled by my favorite chic, lol!:wink:


----------



## dkoutdoors

Very sweet looking I hope to get mine tomorrow, Heck if we dont shoot good we will sure look good LOL:wink:


----------



## bowsmith

The hats are 1000 times better than the past ones.


----------



## 3Dobsessed

on deck when I got home.ordered XL but got L.If anyone gets XL that ordered L.Let me know and I'll trade you


----------



## hstubblefield

Like the hats and shirts this year better than years past.
Like dkoutdoors said if we dont shoot good at least well look good


----------



## 3Dobsessed

3Dobsessed said:


> on deck when I got home.ordered XL but got L.If anyone gets XL that ordered L.Let me know and I'll trade you


just got off the phone and they are sending the correct size


----------



## Whaack

I got my hat and shirst on Friday. I ordered large and got large but I am swimming in this thing. I am 6'2" and 200lbs. I am sending back for a medium. These shirts are totally awesome and so are the hats. I am ordering a spare just cause they are so cool.


----------



## archeryhunterME

Whaack said:


> I got my hat and shirst on Friday. I ordered large and got large but I am swimming in this thing. I am 6'2" and 200lbs. I am sending back for a medium. These shirts are totally awesome and so are the hats. I am ordering a spare just cause they are so cool.


How much extra is another shirt? I would like to have one besides the 2 that they sent us, they just look awesome!

I don't know about years past, but the shirts and hats this year really look sharp!:thumbs_up:darkbeer:


----------



## MikeTN

Shirts and hats do look good.

I bet the hat doesn't fit my noggin though.... I need a wheelbarrow with the Bowtech logo!


----------



## archeryhunterME

MikeTN said:


> Shirts and hats do look good.
> 
> I bet the hat doesn't fit my noggin though.... I need a wheelbarrow with the Bowtech logo!


me too, I wish I had a smaller head, I look like a geek trying to squash a hat on my head, it just doesn't work:thumbs_do:angry:


----------



## X-SHOOTER

archeryhunterME said:


> How much extra is another shirt? I would like to have one besides the 2 that they sent us, they just look awesome!
> 
> I don't know about years past, but the shirts and hats this year really look sharp!:thumbs_up:darkbeer:


There is a letter that comes with the shirts detailing prices and intended uses and purchases by staff shooters only for extra shirts and hats!:thumbs_up


----------



## deerboy

*hats!*



X-SHOOTER said:


> Here is the hat being modeled by my favorite chic, lol!:wink:


The new hat is going to make me dump old orange faithful... I wouldn't want to color this one. They look great!


----------



## Supershark

Got our stuff last night. The shirts are nice! I like them a lot better than last years. The hat is nice too, but its hard to give up my old stinky faded hat from two years ago... :wink:



Its just now broke in...


----------



## BowTech_Shooter

Supershark said:


> Got our stuff last night. The shirts are nice! I like them a lot better than last years. The hat is nice too, but its hard to give up my old stinky faded hat from two years ago... :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Its just now broke in...



I wondered what that smell was when we get a southeast wind...:wink:


----------



## treeman65

deerboy said:


> The new hat is going to make me dump old orange faithful... I wouldn't want to color this one. They look great!


but that orange one is a one of a kind.


----------



## jdcamo

Wow. The shirts and hats are really nice looking. Cant wait to get them.


----------



## Supershark

BowTech_Shooter said:


> I wondered what that smell was when we get a southeast wind...:wink:


Hey man no need!! 


I'm afraid to wash it! If I wash it it may fall apart and then what have to get a new one all stinky and faded out...



:thumbs_up


----------



## hstubblefield

Cant wait 2 get my shirts and hats they look nice


----------



## 9 point

*Mine*

Got the shirts and hat today. SHARP !! The Iceman last week and hope I get my sentinel soon, The Iceman is going to be one great hunting bow. Talk about dead in your hand at the shot. I am in LOVE!!! I let 4 people shoot it at our indoor league last wed. and all of them said the bow is dead quiet and shock free.


----------



## dkoutdoors

Has anyone gotten there package and flash drive from Bowtech yet or heard anything?


----------



## hstubblefield

9 point said:


> Got the shirts and hat today. SHARP !! The Iceman last week and hope I get my sentinel soon, The Iceman is going to be one great hunting bow. Talk about dead in your hand at the shot. I am in LOVE!!! I let 4 people shoot it at our indoor league last wed. and all of them said the bow is dead quiet and shock free.


great i am ready for it 2 get here


----------



## jdcamo

I got my hat and shirts today. Wow. Way to go bowtech. They did a great job. The shirts are fancy! The hat is outstanding. I put in on and it instantly feels amazing. Much better than the normal Black bowtech hat I wear day in and day out. Now if only my Sentinel would show up, I would be set!


----------



## hstubblefield

Didnt get my shirts but i am going 2 order my octane stab tomorrow


----------



## absolutecool

Ya'll are killin' me....nothing here yet, guess the UPS runs slower down south!!!

Anyone gotten their Sentinel yet?


----------



## cedarridge

absolutecool said:


> Ya'll are killin' me....nothing here yet, guess the UPS runs slower down south!!!
> 
> Anyone gotten their Sentinel yet?


I didnt get the sentinel glad i didnt got my captian hunter still hasent got his tho


----------



## dkoutdoors

dkoutdoors said:


> Has anyone gotten there package and flash drive from Bowtech yet or heard anything?


anyone?


----------



## jdcamo

No I havnt recieved anything or heard anything.


----------



## MikeTN

Nope. I'm still waiting. 

There are a lot of things slower here in the South.:wink:


----------



## archeryhunterME

I talked to John yesterday, he said that they are still waiting on a couple of companies to get back to them that we get discounts from before they send out the information and flash drive.


----------



## dkoutdoors

Thanks guys, I am still waiting on my shirts and hats, Got my admiral a week or so ago. Awesome shooting bow, I am thinking of putting a hogg-it or a viper predator on the bow, the viper I can get in HD green to match, What do you guys think?


----------



## pinwheeled

Who ordered a Brig. If so have you gotten it. UPS must be slow in the midwest. I haven't gotten a thing. No shirts, hats or my Brig. My tournement schedual is almost done for the year. Oh well just means I am going to have to work in more shoots. Shucks!!


----------



## hstubblefield

Richard seen did he still hasent got his i still havent got my captian


----------



## dkoutdoors

Our Indoor 3-D has begun, I am sooting al the IBO nationals and the worlds, plus the R-100 held the first weekend in August at Bass and Bucks Where I am the lead Archery tech.


----------



## 3Dobsessed

will be March on the Brig


----------



## muckdog

pinwheeled said:


> Who ordered a Brig. If so have you gotten it. UPS must be slow in the midwest. I haven't gotten a thing. No shirts, hats or my Brig. My tournement schedual is almost done for the year. Oh well just means I am going to have to work in more shoots. Shucks!!


Stacy is right.....you won't see the Brigadier till March the way it sounds. They had some prototypes at the ATA and it sounds like they are tweaking it a little still. I shot one of them....if you've shot a Constitution with an STS on it then you've shot a bow VERY similar to what the Brigadier shoots. Perks are a rotating draw module and stock STS. To me the draw cycle and shot was very similar to a Connie....


----------



## Supershark

dkoutdoors said:


> Thanks guys, I am still waiting on my shirts and hats, Got my admiral a week or so ago. Awesome shooting bow, I am thinking of putting a hogg-it or a viper predator on the bow, the viper I can get in HD green to match, What do you guys think?


I think you should look at putting the new Bowtech/Octane sight on there! :thumbs_up

They had them at the ATA show. They will be coming very soon. Nice sight. I still love the magnetic light attachment.


----------



## 9 point

*BowTech vs Pse*

I have a good friend that WAS a PSE rep untill last week. He got the super short x force and couldnt shoot it (scores stunk) and then picked up the 09 x force something or other and still wasnt shooting good. I let him shoot my Iceman and my Commander and he left the club went to our local BowTech Dealer and picked up a 101. He also is ordering Iceman for hunting. We shot Wed and he scored higher then he has in the past three years. Sorry PSE your bows are now on Ebay. Now if I can just keep him from beating me I will b happy.


----------



## absolutecool

Got my shirts and cap today!! Sweet!!! Glad they made it before Florida!!


----------



## Mike Mcknight

*bowtech*

same here, got home today and they were on the front step... Good looking shirts.


----------



## deerboy

How you all going to put your name on the shirt? Are you going to bother?


----------



## absolutecool

I was wondering the same thing....I have always had it embroidered on but now I don't want to do.


----------



## archeryhunterME

my dad's friends do embroidery, I will have them do it. I thought we had to?


----------



## absolutecool

archeryhunterME said:


> my dad's friends do embroidery, I will have them do it. I thought we had to?


It's not that, I just wonder how they will look with embroidery stuff on them when the shirts are actually screen printed...I don't want to clash:wink:


----------



## williejay

absolutecool said:


> I was wondering the same thing....I have always had it embroidered on but now I don't want to do.


Just thought you guys would want to know the shooter pkgs with flash drives are almost done. Also the Sentinels are being done in target colors now. As for the shirts i will be embroidering mine in white cursive. Good Luck this year Team Bowtech.


----------



## absolutecool

williejay said:


> Just thought you guys would want to know the shooter pkgs with flash drives are almost done. Also the Sentinels are being done in target colors now. As for the shirts i will be embroidering mine in white cursive. Good Luck this year Team Bowtech.


What about a camo sentinel...I ain't picky I just want one...lol


----------



## pinwheeled

No hat no shirts yet. I must be the last person to get them. I hope the wait for the Brig will be worth it.


----------



## cedarridge

I dont know what the deal is everybody as got there captians dad even got his they got my paper work suppose 2 be shipped out last week


----------



## dkoutdoors

pinwheeled said:


> No hat no shirts yet. I must be the last person to get them. I hope the wait for the Brig will be worth it.


no shirts and hat yet for me either.


----------



## pinwheeled

it's good to know that I am the only one.


----------



## deerboy

absolutecool said:


> It's not that, I just wonder how they will look with embroidery stuff on them when the shirts are actually screen printed...I don't want to clash:wink:


Same here... Not sure how it will look embroidered...


----------



## 44yds&in

the shirt look sharp. Even with the embr. :thumbs_up got mine back last night. still waiting for my sentinel


----------



## deerboy

Thanks for the info! Off to the embroidery shop it goes...


----------



## Mike Mcknight

*shirts*

How about some pics of the embroidery job on your new shirts?


----------



## hstubblefield

Hope 2 get my shirts before next weekend got a shoot next weekend


----------



## dicksenn

Mike Mcknight said:


> How about some pics of the embroidery job on your new shirts?


The embroidery looks fine. :thumbs_up


----------



## dicksenn

60X said:


> Has anyone seen the contingency schedule yet?


Anyone? This is the #1 question I am asked and I have no answer for anyone. Anybody heard anything?


----------



## BowTech_Shooter

As Richard pointed out, they look fine embroidered. I was the first contact for getting these shirts and the first question I asked the VICCI Vice President was how they would look with embroidery and she assured me they would look great. Keep in mind that this can vary some as I've seen some pretty shotty embroidery work and I've seen some great embroidery work.


----------



## archeryhunterME

shirts look good with the embroidering, I will be getting mine done soon hopefully:thumbs_up


----------



## engholm

I really just got into archery but love bowtech bows now that ewright on here showed me the lite on a great bow with great costomer service. I like the company that dosn't have to advertise because their products speek for themselves. HOW MANY BOWTECH COMERCIALS DO YOU SEE OUT THERE? What does it take to be a bowtech pro staff member?:thumbs_up


----------



## archeryhunterME

engholm said:


> I really just got into archery but love bowtech bows now that ewright on here showed me the lite on a great bow with great costomer service. I like the company that dosn't have to advertise because their products speek for themselves. HOW MANY BOWTECH COMERCIALS DO YOU SEE OUT THERE? What does it take to be a bowtech pro staff member?:thumbs_up


you have to send in an application to the company when they are looking for people for the pro staff.


----------



## 3Dobsessed

Bowtech contingency

ASA CLASSIC
S-P MEN $800-$575-$350
O-A $650-450-275
O-WOMEN 650-450-275
O-B 650-450-275
MENS UNL 650-450-275
HUN. 650-450-275
SENIOR OPEN 650-450-275

ASA PRO AM TOUR
SP MEN 800-600-300
OA 475-325-200
O-WOMEN 475-325-200
OB 400-275-175
MENS UNL 400-275-175
HUNTER 400-275-175
SENIOR O 400-275-175

IBO WORLD
SP MEN 850-650-350
MBO 800-600-300
FBO 800-600-300
MBR 650-450-275
FBR 650-450-275
AHC 650-450-275
MSR 650-450-275

IBO NAT TRIP CROWN
SP MEN 650-450-275
MBO 475-325-200
FBO 475-325-200
MBR 400-275-175
FBR 400-275-175
AHC 400-275-175
MSR 400-275-175

IBO SOU TRIP CROWN
SP MEN 475-325-200
MBO 400-275-175
FBO 400-275-175


NFAA NAT CHAMP ALL FLIGHT 1
A MALE 800-575-350
A FM 800-575-350
A MALE BOWHUNTER 650-450-275
A FM BOWH 650-450-275
MASTER SEN MALE 650-450-275

NFAA WORLD VEGAS F1
COMPOUND UNLIMITED 1000-700-425
BOWHUNTER FREE ST 650-450-275

NFAA WAF CLASSIC 600 SD
ADULT FREE STY 650-450-275
ADULT BOWHUNTER 475-325-200

NFAA MARKED-3D NAT.CHAMP REDDING,CA. F1
ADULT M FS 650-450-275
A FM FS 650-450-275
A M BOWHUNTER 475-325-200
A FM BH 475-325-200


----------



## williejay

Anyone Going to Indoor World in Cleveland ? Its close and I'm to poor to travel south for the ASA.


----------



## absolutecool

Good deal, shirts look great embroidered, I was just hoping it wouldn't clash. I am gonna take mine Monday and see if he can get them done by Thursday!!! If not it will be after Florida before I get mine done


----------



## cedarridge

We still havent got ares


----------



## deerboy

*shirts*



absolutecool said:


> Good deal, shirts look great embroidered, I was just hoping it wouldn't clash. I am gonna take mine Monday and see if he can get them done by Thursday!!! If not it will be after Florida before I get mine done


Agreed! Thanks for looking out for us Pat!

How were these shirts made? That doesn't look like screen printing... It's like the fabric was dyed with logos or something. Really cool! Am I crazy?


----------



## jdcamo

Whaack said:


> I got my hat and shirst on Friday. I ordered large and got large but I am swimming in this thing. I am 6'2" and 200lbs. I am sending back for a medium. These shirts are totally awesome and so are the hats. I am ordering a spare just cause they are so cool.


I ordered a Medium. It fits ok, but I wonder if a small would fit better? I am 5 8" 155 lbs. I am debating exchanging for a small.


----------



## rascal

Got my 82nd in candy red.
My shirts, hat and my Ross Carnivore 31. 
The 82nd shoots like my 101st:thumbs_up
The Carnivore is very quiet and smooth!
Not sure on which Diamond yet.


----------



## BowTech_Shooter

deerboy said:


> Agreed! Thanks for looking out for us Pat!
> 
> How were these shirts made? That doesn't look like screen printing... It's like the fabric was dyed with logos or something. Really cool! Am I crazy?


I took this from their web site;

*We use a process called Microfusion. This process gives amazing depth, detail and color range. The colors are locked into the fabric’s fibers and will not fade, peel or crack.*

Also this;

*All Vicci products are made with AirTech ™ moisture-wicking fabrics. The AirTech ™ wicking process draws moisture out away from the body while air flows through freely, keeping your team dry and comfortable. *


----------



## archeryhunterME

rascal said:


> Got my 82nd in candy red.
> My shirts, hat and my Ross Carnivore 31.
> The 82nd shoots like my 101st:thumbs_up
> The Carnivore is very quiet and smooth!
> Not sure on which Diamond yet.


hey we got the same bows! well I am still waiting on my Carnivore 31, I bet it will be a sweet shooter!!! I am going to get the Iceman, have you decided yet?


----------



## rascal

I'm leaning towards the Iceman. 
Just got me appendix out Friday so I won't be shooting, bowling or lifting for a couple weeks:sad:


----------



## archeryhunterME

rascal said:


> I'm leaning towards the Iceman.
> Just got me appendix out Friday so I won't be shooting, bowling or lifting for a couple weeks:sad:


that sucks! hope you get better so you can get back shooting!:thumbs_up


----------



## treeman65

williejay said:


> Anyone Going to Indoor World in Cleveland ? Its close and I'm to poor to travel south for the ASA.


 I will be there and beleive we are signing up for saturday.


----------



## treeman65

Hopefully I have my shirts before thursday seeing we are leaving for Gainesville.
Ok where were all the Bowtech shooters at Lancasters this weekend? I didnt see anyone there.


----------



## dkoutdoors

hope I get my shirts as well this week.


----------



## USNarcher

So who will be in Vegas next week?


----------



## BowTech_Shooter

USNarcher said:


> So who will be in Vegas next week?


Just a guess but I'll bet Wayne Newton will be...:tongue:


----------



## USNarcher

Good he can come work the booth.


----------



## Bertsboy

*I will be there!*

Matt,

I will be there and difinatley help out at the booth.

See you there!

Would be nice if I had a shirt to wear, lol.


----------



## USNarcher

Bertsboy said:


> Matt,
> 
> Would be nice if I had a shirt to wear, lol.


:set1_signs009:


----------



## X-SHOOTER

BowTech_Shooter said:


> Just a guess but I'll bet Wayne Newton will be...:tongue:


Pat, who's Wayne Newton, is that your favorite singer or something :noidea:. Lol, just kidding man had to rib you on that!:chortle::jksign:


----------



## hstubblefield

Got my bow today the green flame looks allsome


----------



## bowsmith

USNarcher said:


> So who will be in Vegas next week?


I'll be there. Will be splitting time between Bowtech and Last Chance. Will be there Thursday around 2:00 I think.


----------



## USNarcher

hstubblefield said:


> Got my bow today the green flame looks allsome


And which bow might that be................................................?


----------



## pearsonarcher1

*my new bow is a beauty.................*

the firestorm green sentinel...................................i looked at it again on the website. wish they would hurry up and send it. im missing gainesville and vegas and also missed iowa pro am


----------



## hstubblefield

USNarcher said:


> And which bow might that be................................................?


Captian sorry i thought i said


----------



## Whaack

jdcamo said:


> I ordered a Medium. It fits ok, but I wonder if a small would fit better? I am 5 8" 155 lbs. I am debating exchanging for a small.


I ordered a Lg but exchanged it for Medium. I am 6'2" and 185. I was swimming in the Lg.


----------



## carlosii

Whaack said:


> I ordered a Lg but exchanged it for Medium. I am 6'2" and 185. I was swimming in the Lg.


:crybaby2::crybaby2::crybaby2:

Enough whining already, guys.
Just think about all us poor slobs, excuse me, poser/wanna be's, who didn't make the "team"! We're stuck with old ratty tee shirts, last year's bows, and NAPA caps.
Count your blessings, chaps. It could be worse.















(Please, posted in total fun. Congrats to all you Bow Tech team members and best of luck to you all.)


----------



## panther08

i was in lancaster last weekend but only to watch me good friends wes vanhorn and corey harting shoot. Next year i will be ready to shoot LAS but i wasnt goin to waste that money this year. So i just shoot a local invitational its alot cheaper. LOL


----------



## hstubblefield

New bow shoots like a dream just ready for this weekend 

stinking icestorm hit us last nite


----------



## dkoutdoors

I called to check on my shirts today and they didnt have my size written down, they took care of it and my shirts/Hat is shipping today, cant wait to get them and getem off to the embroidery.
Anyone have pics of theres with there sponsors on the back so I can see how it looks?


----------



## Ms.Sapphire

The small fits okay on me but the sleeves are too long!!! The sleeves are just asking to be rolled up...Maybe I can get and extra small... 

FYI Supershark and I will be at the Indoor Worlds. We will be shooting sometime Saturday.


----------



## muckdog

I'm 5'11 230 and I got a 2X.....fits perfect actually. Good in the shoulders and arms and actually a bit long....which is good because it won't become untucked and look ratty. If I'd of went with a XL the chest, shoulders, and arms would've been too small.


----------



## X-SHOOTER

muckdog said:


> I'm 5'11 230 and I got a 2X.....fits perfect actually. Good in the shoulders and arms and actually a bit long....which is good because it won't become untucked and look ratty. If I'd of went with a XL the chest, shoulders, and arms would've been too small.


Me too, I am 5'11" and 175lbs. I got an XL it is about perfect just big enough to keep it tucked it but still looks good untucked!


----------



## dkoutdoors

X-SHOOTER said:


> Me too, I am 5'11" and 175lbs. I got an XL it is about perfect just big enough to keep it tucked it but still looks good untucked!


175lbs. Now come on LOL:wink:


----------



## archeryhunterME

well I am big, I'm 5'11" 245 and the 2X fits me perfect. I like them long, they look good tucked or untucked!


----------



## Mike Mcknight

*brig*

Talked to bowtech might be the end of march before I see it.


----------



## hstubblefield

Bummer for yall waiting on the brig i got my first shoot next weekend with my Captian


----------



## X-SHOOTER

dkoutdoors said:


> 175lbs. Now come on LOL:wink:


Yeah, seriously, my gut keeps getting bigger everyday, I can't get it to stop, lol!


----------



## dkoutdoors

X-SHOOTER said:


> Yeah, seriously, my gut keeps getting bigger everyday, I can't get it to stop, lol!


beer will do that buddy :darkbeer: I have no room to talk I drink way to much POP.
I shot my admiral through my chronograph today.
70lbs. 28.5" draw 355 grain arrow shot 300 fps. I was very happy, My patriot with the same specs and arrow (Single cam patriot) shot 298 I tweaked it and super tuned it to get it there.
I am more than happy, these bows are shooting Maxima 250's very very nicely.


----------



## pinwheeled

I was told in the next month for the Brig

Still no shirts or hat


----------



## deerboy

What presses are you all using on the center pivots? My Hercules isn't going to cut it anymore and I need to get something else...


----------



## BowTech_Shooter

deerboy said:


> What presses are you all using on the center pivots? My Hercules isn't going to cut it anymore and I need to get something else...



Without a doubt...EZ or Power Press...


----------



## hstubblefield

deerboy said:


> What presses are you all using on the center pivots? My Hercules isn't going to cut it anymore and I need to get something else...


We use the apple extreme press with both hidro jacks works well


----------



## archeryhunterME

I am using the Omni press, it works great!


----------



## pwahuntn

3dgal said:


> I got the news today that I did not make it. A little shocked, but oh well. Winning the World Championship this year in New York by a 16 point margin over 2nd place, placing 1st place and 2nd place at 2/3 national triple crowns doesn't help ya out as much as you think. I know everyone is going to say its not all about how you shoot. But I do promote for my other sponsors, help new archers feel welcome when shooting with them for their first time, participate with the kids as much as possible, but anyways, I say it's their loss, not mine! So Good Luck to everyone! Congrats to those who made it and those who didn't, keep your head up, it's nothing personal, strictly business. See you in 2009!!!



Doing that is a feat in itself, keep up the good work I'm sure you're doing for the love of Archery and you enjoy shooting your bow.

As I do stop trying to get recognized by Mathews


----------



## USNarcher

deerboy said:


> What presses are you all using on the center pivots? My Hercules isn't going to cut it anymore and I need to get something else...


I don't use a press on any of them.....I don't own a General. That is the joy of Center pivot.


----------



## treeman65

hstubblefield said:


> Bummer for yall waiting on the brig i got my first shoot next weekend with my Captian


 First shoot you better get caught up. I have shot 4 local 3d shoots,1 spot shoot,Lancasters and now Gainesville this weekend.:wink:
Hope to see a bunch of you in Gainesville and have a safe trip.


----------



## absolutecool

I got my Sentinel today!!! Funny thing though, I ordered a camo bow and it came in firestorm green...sucks to be me....lol

Only problem is I can't get the allen screw out of the draw stop to move it....I got a big ole squishy valley, any suggestions?


----------



## hstubblefield

treeman65 said:


> First shoot you better get caught up. I have shot 4 local 3d shoots,1 spot shoot,Lancasters and now Gainesville this weekend.:wink:
> Hope to see a bunch of you in Gainesville and have a safe trip.


Oh i have shot 1 this year just not with the captian shot 4up not my best but will work for me:wink:


----------



## absolutecool

The Sentinel...I still have to give him a name, we have to spend some quality time together before I name him!!


----------



## hstubblefield

absolutecool said:


> The Sentinel...I still have to give him a name, we have to spend some quality time together before I name him!!


Nice thats 10times better than a camo I love my captian in green flame


----------



## USNarcher

absolutecool said:


> I got my Sentinel today!!! Funny thing though, I ordered a camo bow and it came in firestorm green...sucks to be me....lol
> 
> Only problem is I can't get the allen screw out of the draw stop to move it....I got a big ole squishy valley, any suggestions?


That was supposed to be mine. You better send it before your camo arrives. :wink: Wait mine will be purple. 

As for the draw stop, there were a couple of issues with those screws but I thought that was resolved but I think that had to do with the head stripping. Just be careful with it and don't torque it down too hard.


----------



## absolutecool

I can't even budge it, my husband tried and he can't get it un done either. I can't shoot it till I get it set, it still draws way too long and is squishy.....


----------



## USNarcher

Try vice grips


----------



## absolutecool

I am gonna take it to Florida with me, maybe I can find some sweet soul down there that can work on it for me!!


----------



## archeryhunterME

that Sentinel looks awesome!

that sucks about the screw, hopefully you can get that fixed and get to shooting it!:thumbs_up


----------



## bowsmith

I'm waiting patiently (kind of) for a Sentinel to arrive. I think mine got diverted somewhere to Tennessee or Ohio. :tongue:


----------



## absolutecool

bowsmith said:


> I'm waiting patiently (kind of) for a Sentinel to arrive. I think mine got diverted somewhere to Tennessee or Ohio. :tongue:


Ha ha


----------



## hstubblefield

Got the captian set up today shoots great real fast for 60lbs going 2 shoot it this weekend


----------



## dkoutdoors

*bowtech has put out some phenominal bows for 2009, I love my Admiral, I ordered a Iceman and a Carnivore 37 , the carnivore is firestorm red*


----------



## hstubblefield

Man i dont know what the deal is I still dont have no shirts better get them before next weekend i am shoting spots this weekend dont really need them but next weekend i need them


----------



## 3Dobsessed

use pliers on stop and allen at same time .it will turn


absolutecool said:


> I am gonna take it to Florida with me, maybe I can find some sweet soul down there that can work on it for me!!


----------



## pinwheeled

Has anybody done any embroidery on the back of the shirts? If so does it look ok?


----------



## muckdog

dkoutdoors said:


> *bowtech has put out some phenominal bows for 2009, I love my Admiral, I ordered a Iceman and a Carnivore 37 , the carnivore is firestorm red*


only target color available in the Carnivore is candy orange....


----------



## USNarcher

hstubblefield said:


> Man i dont know what the deal is I still dont have no shirts better get them before next weekend i am shoting spots this weekend dont really need them but next weekend i need them


Call 866-633-2697 and find out where they are.


----------



## archeryhunterME

muckdog said:


> only target color available in the Carnivore is candy orange....


I tried getting mine in all black and they said they don't do that:angry:


----------



## dkoutdoors

muckdog said:


> only target color available in the Carnivore is candy orange....


i knew that , i meant orange sorry


----------



## dkoutdoors

pinwheeled said:


> Has anybody done any embroidery on the back of the shirts? If so does it look ok?


I am haveing mine embroidered monday anyone have pics of embroidery on back?


----------



## panther08

*Help*

This is might sound dumb but who are yall call to order your new bow and find stuff out? I would like to order my bows and talk to someone just cuase i havent talk to anyone since i made it on staff lol. Thanks for yalls help 
Chris


----------



## 9 point

*Staff*

Been spending some time with my iceman and I love it. Should be one great hunting rig. We ar in week 3 of a ten week indoor and I am waiting on my Sentinel. Hope she gets here soon. I cant wait.


----------



## jdcamo

panther08 said:


> This is might sound dumb but who are yall call to order your new bow and find stuff out? I would like to order my bows and talk to someone just cuase i havent talk to anyone since i made it on staff lol. Thanks for yalls help
> Chris


I tried to call Jeff Eastman. Called a bunch yesterday but he was on the other line and I could never get in touch with him. Not sure if there is another coordinator that you can order the bow through.


----------



## hstubblefield

jdcamo said:


> I tried to call Jeff Eastman. Called a bunch yesterday but he was on the other line and I could never get in touch with him. Not sure if there is another coordinator that you can order the bow through.


I couldent get a hold of any one i didnt get 2 order it :angry:


----------



## MikeTN

Call and ask for Jeff Eastburn.

If he's not available, leave him a voicemail and tell him you need to order your bows.

He'll call you back as soon as he can. Everyone has been busy the last couple of weeks. They had a really busy ATA show.


----------



## jdcamo

ok. I let him a voicemail. I will try to order it on Monday. Hopfully they are ok that I am little late.


----------



## X-SHOOTER

If you can't get ahold of Jeff, call Jeremiah Winsted, he is the one I usually talk to, he can get you hooked up!


----------



## X-SHOOTER

Ok, there are a few Firestorm Sentinels coming in now, any "Sinisterossa"(all black) around yet, that is what I have coming and haven't seen any yet, or Testarossa colors, anybody else hear of any?


----------



## muckdog

Same thing I have ordered......I've been waiting Oh so impatiently!


X-SHOOTER said:


> Ok, there are a few Firestorm Sentinels coming in now, any "Sinisterossa"(all black) around yet, that is what I have coming and haven't seen any yet, or Testarossa colors, anybody else hear of any?


----------



## 9 point

*Mine*

Waiting by my door everyday for my testarossa. Man I cant wait. The iceman is helping me get by.


----------



## archeryhunterME

9 point said:


> Waiting by my door everyday for my testarossa. Man I cant wait. The iceman is helping me get by.


how you like the Iceman?

I will be getting in sometime a little later, Im waiting for my Carnivore 31 right now.


----------



## buckeyebuckhntr

> I tried to call *Jeff Eastman.* Called a bunch yesterday but he was on the other line and I could never get in touch with him. Not sure if there is another coordinator that you can order the bow through.


His name is Jeff Eastburn :smile:


----------



## suszq

*What is a pro*

I am confused by this whole thread. What is a pro staff? Do you actually have to be a professional shooter (as in you've paid your pro dues, and you only shoot in the pro/money/championship divisions at shoots)? Or is this really another name for a "national" or "advisory" staff made up of really good amateur shooters?


----------



## jdcamo

buckeyebuckhntr said:


> His name is Jeff Eastburn :smile:


Sorry I meant Eastburn. ill will try for jeremiah.


----------



## USNarcher

suszq said:


> I am confused by this whole thread. What is a pro staff? Do you actually have to be a professional shooter (as in you've paid your pro dues, and you only shoot in the pro/money/championship divisions at shoots)? Or is this really another name for a "national" or "advisory" staff made up of really good amateur shooters?


More correctly National Staff. They choose to call it "Pro Staff"


----------



## suszq

USNarcher said:


> More correctly National Staff. They choose to call it "Pro Staff"


Why would they call a non-pro staff as "Pro Staff"? Its like me calling my Chevy a Mercedes. I may want it to be a Mercedes, but its still just a Chevy (a nice Chevy mind you, but it is what it is not matter what I call it). If the shooter doesn't pay Pro dues and shoot in the pro/money/championship division, then how can they be called "Pro". And why would a bow company choose to grey the lines in such a way? I realize I'm new to this cite and I've only been shooting for a couple of years (and I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings or step on anyones toes), but this seems pretty simple to me. Am I missing something?


----------



## suszq

BTW, congratulations to all those that have been selected for their sponsors' national staff (no matter what the sponsor calls it). You've worked hard, shot well, and deserve the recognition. :star:

I didn't mean to hijack the thread and not give a shout out to those who deserve it.


----------



## pinwheeled

I took my shirts to get embroidered today. I asked to have some things done on the back. The guy told me that it would not look good. He said the material would pucker. Anybody else hear of this or had anything done on the back of the shirt yet.


----------



## BUS314

*lol*



3dgal said:


> I just want to state that I'm bashing BowTech at all. I'm just a little in shock and disappointed having not been picked for the team after having busted my ***** in 08 and winning the worlds at the end the year. I still very well may shoot a BowTech cuz they will still have to pay me contingency whether I'm on the team or not. I'm confident I will continue to do well and that is something they will have to deal with when they hear my name called 1st place and have to write someone who isn't on the team a check. Just would've been nice to represent the team though! My head is high!



godd attitude Gal, no doubt you could be picked up by another company, but I LOVE the part where they hand YOU the check & not one of their own--& knowing it could have been.


----------



## USNarcher

suszq said:


> Why would they call a non-pro staff as "Pro Staff"? Its like me calling my Chevy a Mercedes. I may want it to be a Mercedes, but its still just a Chevy (a nice Chevy mind you, but it is what it is not matter what I call it). If the shooter doesn't pay Pro dues and shoot in the pro/money/championship division, then how can they be called "Pro". And why would a bow company choose to grey the lines in such a way? I realize I'm new to this cite and I've only been shooting for a couple of years (and I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings or step on anyones toes), but this seems pretty simple to me. Am I missing something?


I shoot in the Championship and money divisions and am not a "Pro" but I'm on a "Pro Staff". :shade:


----------



## hstubblefield

Got the Iceman in Max-4 on its way got my shirts on my way 2 little hold up on the shirts


----------



## dkoutdoors

hstubblefield said:


> Got the Iceman in Max-4 on its way got my shirts on my way 2 little hold up on the shirts


glad u got it all straightened out.


----------



## hstubblefield

dkoutdoors said:


> glad u got it all straightened out.


Me 2 thanks for telling me no telling how much longer i might had 2 wait


----------



## dkoutdoors

I just found a shop here that will screen print my name and sponsors that will match the bowtech logo exactly, in white cursive font, this will look better than embroidery I think.


----------



## jdcamo

I got a hold of Jeremiah. He is a really nice guy. Very friendly and helpful. I love Bowtech!


----------



## X-SHOOTER

dkoutdoors said:


> I just found a shop here that will screen print my name and sponsors that will match the bowtech logo exactly, in white cursive font, this will look better than embroidery I think.


Dennis, let me know how that works out, sounds interesting, I'll keep that in mind!


----------



## dkoutdoors

I should have them back tomorrow thursday at the latest and I will post pics for you, Its pretty sweet and he guarantees it for life.


----------



## rascal

dkoutdoors said:


> I just found a shop here that will screen print my name and sponsors that will match the bowtech logo exactly, in white cursive font, this will look better than embroidery I think.




Dennis let me know also. Can't wait for the pics.


----------



## dkoutdoors

I sure will, Nothing wrong with Embroidery but I think if it matches he logos on the shirt it will look SWEEEEEET


----------



## pinwheeled

I have the same thing being done with the back of my shirts. Mine should also be done tomarrow. 

Just got my ross 34 this morning. Put about a 12 arrows through it. Smooth and you can really aim the bow well. Put a limb driver on it. It took a bit of work to get it on. Not much room to play with where you connect it to the limb.


----------



## dkoutdoors

pinwheeled said:


> I have the same thing being done with the back of my shirts. Mine should also be done tomarrow.
> 
> Just got my ross 34 this morning. Put about a 12 arrows through it. Smooth and you can really aim the bow well. Put a limb driver on it. It took a bit of work to get it on. Not much room to play with where you connect it to the limb.


sweet, post some pics if you get to tomorrow as well, You will like the limbdriver.:shade:


----------



## BowTech Dave

*Pics*

Hey my fellow teamsters! How about showing off pictures of the bows you have gotten so far. I am waiting for my Air Raid right now, I have a Carnivore 31 on order and not sure what my last one will be. 

Come on, share the pics. Hope to meet each and every one of you. Dennis, we want to see those pictures!!!!:shade:


----------



## dkoutdoors

*My Admiral*

Here is a pic of my Admiral which will be in the turkey woods in April an I will be shooting the nationals with my patriot, it is a sweet shooting machine, The admiral is set at 29" 70lbs. shooting a 355 grain arrow at 300 fps. The patriot is the same specs and shooting 298 fps.
I have an iceman and a carnivore 37 on order.


----------



## dkoutdoors

*shooter shirts*

*Here are my shirts just gotem back took 1 day to get them back, this guy does great work. Shop is called Gotcha Covered in Columbia City*


----------



## treeman65

Has anyone heard anything on the Brigadier? still no shirts here.


----------



## hstubblefield

treeman65 said:


> Has anyone heard anything on the Brigadier? still no shirts here.


You might need 2 call them i got mine on the way now they had a mix up


----------



## BowTech Dave

*Sweet!*

Nice looking rigs and Shirt! What does your buddy charge to do that? Let's see some more rigs guys!!!


----------



## dkoutdoors

BowTech Dave said:


> Nice looking rigs and Shirt! What does your buddy charge to do that? Let's see some more rigs guys!!!


cost is $20 for what I had done if you have less sponsors it will be less cost, He guarantees his work for the life of the garment and if it fails he will fix it for free no questions asked


----------



## pinwheeled

*Brig*

your guess is as good as any on the brig. I was told the end of this month. Somebody else on this thread said the end of March. 

As far as the shirts go you better get a hold of Jeff Hesse.


----------



## absolutecool

That shirt is awesome!!!

I guess I will get mine embroidered, I hope it doesn't pucker


----------



## muckdog

The Brigadier will be March sometime at the earliest......I was just told from Jeremiah that my sinisterossa Sentinel won't ship for another 2 weeks....


----------



## carlosii

Did any of the Bow Tech pro staff do any good at Gainesville? Just curious. Didn't see any of those shirts there so maybe there weren't any Bow Tech shooters in the Pro Open?


----------



## dkoutdoors

I am not shooting the ASA this year, I will be in 2010, I MAY SQUEEZE IN A COUPLE THIS YEAR IF MY SCHEDULE ALLOWS IT.


----------



## rodney482

dkoutdoors said:


> *Here are my shirts just gotem back took 1 day to get them back, this guy does great work. Shop is called Gotcha Covered in Columbia City*


I hope B-stinger doesnt get tucked in


----------



## Supershark

suszq said:


> Why would they call a non-pro staff as "Pro Staff"? Its like me calling my Chevy a Mercedes. I may want it to be a Mercedes, but its still just a Chevy (a nice Chevy mind you, but it is what it is not matter what I call it). If the shooter doesn't pay Pro dues and shoot in the pro/money/championship division, then how can they be called "Pro". And why would a bow company choose to grey the lines in such a way? I realize I'm new to this cite and I've only been shooting for a couple of years (and I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings or step on anyones toes), but this seems pretty simple to me. Am I missing something?



Simple... Why do you call a Pro shop a Pro shop? There is (normally) no pro in the shop. Wouldn't it just be called a shop?


----------



## Swift2hunt

Supershark said:


> Simple... Why do you call a Pro shop a Pro shop? There is (normally) no pro in the shop. Wouldn't it just be called a shop?


Put very nicely Supershark, And on top of that there's alot more to being a "Pro Staff Member " than just winning money


----------



## Ms.Sapphire

You must remember all it takes to be a "PRO" is the entry fee...


----------



## Supershark

Ms.Sapphire said:


> You must remember all it takes to be a "PRO" is the entry fee...


Definately true!

This will be my third year on the Bowtech Staff. I am proud to be chosen every year I make it. Just becuase you were here last year does not mean you will be returning this year. Especially this year! The process was, way, more involved! But, worth it :wink:

I am thnakful for the "old" friends and the "new" that I will be making this year. I hope to see everyone on "this" Prostaff at the shoots during the season!


----------



## jdcamo

Also there are probably a few like me who dont really compete in tournaments (except for a few 3d shoots) who are on the prostaff. I dont do tournaments, I just hunt for big critters. Bowtech supports me in my addiction for pursuing all the critters out west. There is alot more that goes with the term "Prostaff" than some think.


----------



## panther08

IS anyone goin to shoot the eastern sportsman show in harrisburg PA? it starts feb 7th to the 15th. i am lucky,only live 40 mins away. Great shoot hope to see some of yall there


----------



## williejay

Had an idea if anybodys interested i would like to get together for a group photo at bedford in the evening after everyone shot on saturday. I,ll get the photo on the Bowtech Web site...

If you want in let me know!

Thanks


----------



## X-SHOOTER

williejay said:


> Had an idea if anybodys interested i would like to get together for a group photo at bedford in the evening after everyone shot on saturday. I,ll get the photo on the Bowtech Web site...
> 
> If you want in let me know!
> 
> Thanks


Sounds great!


----------



## meatman76

bowsmith said:


> There's the difference...Hoyt supports the Pros...Bowtech supports the Joes. Afterall, it's the Joes that make the company. Congrats to everyone that has made the team!


thats for sure


----------



## dkoutdoors

williejay said:


> Had an idea if anybodys interested i would like to get together for a group photo at bedford in the evening after everyone shot on saturday. I,ll get the photo on the Bowtech Web site...
> 
> If you want in let me know!
> 
> Thanks


I am all for that, We will be able to meet our teammates


----------



## rascal

Sound great:thumbs_up


----------



## absolutecool

I finally got to shoot my new sentinel some yesterday. I must admit it seems a little tough on the draw and it falls over hard but it is a shooter for sure. I got my 20 and 30 pretty much dead on and it didn't take long at all. It holds well and is forgiving. I have never had this long of an ATA bow so I never had one that was 'forgiving.' We ran it over the chrono and at about 45 pounds with a 250 gr arrow at 27 inch draw it shot 266. I turned it up a couple of turns and got 272 out of it but it was just too many pounds for me. I was really hoping it would be faster but I had rather have accurate as fast!!

Once I shot it a few times I got more used to the draw cycle and was liking it more and more. I wasn't sure of the new grip they have on them but I actually like it now. 

Well, that's my take on the sentinel, I will update more when I shoot it more!!!


----------



## jdcamo

Any other sentinels showing up?


----------



## dkoutdoors

we got ours in the shop last week for stock


----------



## Supershark

williejay said:


> Had an idea if anybodys interested i would like to get together for a group photo at bedford in the evening after everyone shot on saturday. I,ll get the photo on the Bowtech Web site...
> 
> If you want in let me know!
> 
> Thanks


Good Idea! We can have pat take the photo... No one really wants him in it, do they?







Are we wearing the Crimson or Black?


----------



## BowTech_Shooter

Supershark said:


> Good Idea! We can have pat take the photo... No one really wants him in it, do they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we wearing the Crimson or Black?



OUCH!!! I was thinking you all could meet at the booth for the photo...But now I'm thinking otherwise...Maybe in a nearby creek or something...:wink::tongue:

I suggest Friday at 6:00 PM...That's when pretty much everyone is done shooting, vendors close, and y'all can help put things away for the night...:wink:


----------



## 44yds&in

*looking for a sentinel*



dkoutdoors said:


> we got ours in the shop last week for stock


Did you get yours sent to your shop or should we expect them to our home address? Anyone?


----------



## jdcamo

Mine should be coming to my home address. 



44yds&in said:


> Did you get yours sent to your shop or should we expect them to our home address? Anyone?


----------



## deerboy

*picture*

I will have my camera with a wireless remote. That way everyone can be in the picture!:wink:
I'm going to plan on 6pm friday per Pat's recommendation. How does that sound to everyone?

See you there!


----------



## deerboy

*sentinal?*



dkoutdoors said:


> we got ours in the shop last week for stock


I hope that means I'll have mine soon!!! I'm getting all excited :teeth:


----------



## rascal

BowTech_Shooter said:


> OUCH!!! I was thinking you all could meet at the booth for the photo...But now I'm thinking otherwise...Maybe in a nearby creek or something...:wink::tongue:
> 
> I suggest Friday at 6:00 PM...That's when pretty much everyone is done shooting, vendors close, and y'all can help put things away for the night...:wink:


That's supper time:teeth:
You buying Pat?


----------



## archeryhunterME

I just got off the phone with Jeff and he said my Carnivore wont be shipping for another week or so. I can't wait for it to get here:thumbs_up


----------



## williejay

deerboy said:


> I will have my camera with a wireless remote. That way everyone can be in the picture!:wink:
> I'm going to plan on 6pm friday per Pat's recommendation. How does that sound to everyone?
> 
> See you there!


Sounds Great to me all though i like his creek idea too.:bathbaby:

As for the shirt color i would say black.


----------



## hstubblefield

First asa qulifer is over know shot even still dont have all the kinks out and dont have my new stab on i am getting upset with the guy on here


----------



## BowTech_Shooter

rascal said:


> That's supper time:teeth:
> You buying Pat?



Trail mix for everyone...:tongue:


----------



## Supershark

BowTech_Shooter said:


> Trail mix for everyone...:tongue:


Only if it has real M&M's

Oh, and no Almonds or Walnuts.


----------



## deerboy

Another vote for black shirts!


----------



## Bertsboy

*Sentinel*

My Bow showed up at the shop yesterday, although they told me about 3 times it would come directly to me. So, if you haven't been in contact with your shop in awhile, lol , you might give them a call and check. Your bow might be down there waiting for you!


----------



## deerboy

*Team Bowtech archerytalk group.*

Hey all,
The activity on this post inspired me to create an AT group for us.
Join, hang out, Post pictures, share stories, etc. 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=128


----------



## X-SHOOTER

I vote black shirts also, although it may be a stretch for me to be there by 6:00 on Friday, but if Pat is gonna feed all of us:wink: I may have to mash the pedal down further to get there!:tongue:


----------



## BowTech_Shooter

Supershark said:


> Only if it has real M&M's
> 
> Oh, and no Almonds or Walnuts.


If you're allergic to nuts I'll be sure it has plenty of Almonds, Walnuts, Peanuts, etc, etc... :wink::tongue:


----------



## BowTech_Shooter

deerboy said:


> Hey all,
> The activity on this post inspired me to create an AT group for us.
> Join, hang out, Post pictures, share stories, etc.
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=128



Hmm...I can't join cause I ain't on the Team...:sad:


----------



## BowTech_Shooter

X-SHOOTER said:


> I vote black shirts also, although it may be a stretch for me to be there by 6:00 on Friday, but if Pat is gonna feed all of us:wink: I may have to mash the pedal down further to get there!:tongue:



I hope you read what the meal is going to consist of...No BBQ this time...




Perhaps at the Brickyard again though...:wink:


----------



## Supershark

BowTech_Shooter said:


> If you're allergic to nuts I'll be sure it has plenty of Almonds, Walnuts, Peanuts, etc, etc... :wink::tongue:


See how you are?


----------



## bowsmith

BowTech_Shooter said:


> I hope you read what the meal is going to consist of...No BBQ this time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps at the Brickyard again though...:wink:


Is your sorry butt ever gonna come back down this way? :tongue: I might actually have to venture to Bristol or Talladega....


----------



## BowTech_Shooter

bowsmith said:


> Is your sorry butt ever gonna come back down this way? :tongue: I might actually have to venture to Bristol or Talladega....



Cool...I'm planning on being at the Bristol spring race but don't know about the others yet...:wink:


----------



## dkoutdoors

44yds&in said:


> Did you get yours sent to your shop or should we expect them to our home address? Anyone?


We got our stock bows sentinels for the shop I didnt order a shooter bow (sentinel)


----------



## 44yds&in

*sentinel*

Got a call from ups, said I'll have a package tomorrow, please be a sentinel!!


----------



## dkoutdoors

Sweetlet us know, anyone get there flash drives yet?


----------



## X-SHOOTER

I got a call from UPS too, package will be here tomorrow, an all black Sentinel is the only bow I have ordered that I haven't got, soooooo could it be:tongue: unless it is strings I ordered, but I would bet it is the Sentinel!:tongue:


----------



## deerboy

*group*



BowTech_Shooter said:


> Hmm...I can't join cause I ain't on the Team...:sad:


The group is for...
_For members of the team and those that want to know what we are up to._

I think you qualify... :wink:


----------



## treeman65

do I qualify


----------



## dkoutdoors

X-SHOOTER said:


> I got a call from UPS too, package will be here tomorrow, an all black Sentinel is the only bow I have ordered that I haven't got, soooooo could it be:tongue: unless it is strings I ordered, but I would bet it is the Sentinel!:tongue:


post pics:thumbs_up


----------



## Swift2hunt

Great idea, hope to talk to everyone there.


----------



## X-SHOOTER

Here ya go, pics!!:tongue:


----------



## Ms.Sapphire

BowTech_Shooter said:


> Trail mix for everyone...:tongue:


My shredded chicken is so much better than trail mix!


----------



## BowTech_Shooter

Ms.Sapphire said:


> My shredded chicken is so much better than trail mix!



You're sooo right...


Hey...Everybody hear that...Ms. Sapphire is bring shredded chicken!!!:wink::thumbs_up


----------



## absolutecool

Beautiful bow, is that a blue/black string on a solid black bow? Nice!!


----------



## X-SHOOTER

absolutecool said:


> Beautiful bow, is that a blue/black string on a solid black bow? Nice!!


Yep, it sure is, I ordered it that way!:wink:


----------



## dkoutdoors

Hey X that is sweeeeet:thumbs_up


----------



## 9 point

*Nice*

I want mine !!!!


----------



## 44yds&in

*new bow*

I got my new bow, but it wasn't a sentinel. Got my diamond. :thumbs_up


----------



## deerboy

*Food*



BowTech_Shooter said:


> You're sooo right...
> 
> 
> Hey...Everybody hear that...Ms. Sapphire is bring shredded chicken!!!:wink::thumbs_up


Sign me up for some cole slaw and maybe potato salad...


----------



## hstubblefield

44yds&in said:


> I got my new bow, but it wasn't a sentinel. Got my diamond. :thumbs_up


At least you got 1 bow.Still dont have my Iceman


----------



## williejay

Got my Sentinel today it sweeeet. Black riser, Max 4 limbs, yellow and black strings ,and black cams. ill post pics soon.


----------



## hstubblefield

Hurry up and get pics i want to see them


----------



## archeryhunterME

I love the camo limbs with black risers! they look sweet! 

I should have my Carnivore by the end of next week hopefully, anyone have theirs that they would like to post a pic of?


----------



## BrentW

O Willie....who wants to see that BLO-tech:wink:


----------



## absolutecool

Here is a pic I made Saturday at a shoot.


----------



## deerboy

Wait... Where's the snow? 

Maybe that's just here... (


----------



## panther08

Got my iceman today still waitin on my ROSS. But put a rest and some old sights on it and wow does it feel good and its a shooter forsure i feel sorry for the chester country deer come huntin season. LOL well hope to meet yall some maybe at the triple crown shoots.


----------



## 9 point

*Ohio*

If any of you guys are going to the Ohio Deer Expo in March look me up. I will be working the Trophyadvantage booth I will post the booth # soon as I get it.


----------



## BowTech_Shooter

9 point said:


> If any of you guys are going to the Ohio Deer Expo in March look me up. I will be working the Trophyadvantage booth I will post the booth # soon as I get it.




Hey Matt,

If you're gonna be there we might be able to use your help in the BowTech booth if you get some free time. Drop me an e-mail if you get a chance.

[email protected]

Regards, Pat


----------



## rascal

9 point said:


> If any of you guys are going to the Ohio Deer Expo in March look me up. I will be working the Trophyadvantage booth I will post the booth # soon as I get it.


yep on Sunday

Saturday going to the Indoor Worlds


----------



## williejay

Hello All I would like to introduce you to the newest member of the family.


Murder in the woods II aka (Sinister Max)










Murder in the woods I aka (Airborne Max)








Oh yea BrentW its is coming <to be continued>


----------



## X-SHOOTER

Sweeeet!!:wink:


----------



## 9 point

*Pm*

Sent you a pm B Shooter. 

I NEED MY SENTINEL. Man this must be what it is like for my kids at Xmas. My heart hurts, I cant breath right, and I am starting to get a rash. I dont think I am going to make it. Thank goodness I have my Iceman to get me through.


----------



## treeman65

BowTech_Shooter said:


> Hey Matt,
> 
> If you're gonna be there we might be able to use your help in the BowTech booth if you get some free time. Drop me an e-mail if you get a chance.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Regards, Pat


I will be there on saturday and sunday if you need any more help.


----------



## BowTech_Shooter

treeman65 said:


> I will be there on saturday and sunday if you need any more help.




You're going to be at the Ohio Deer & Turkey Expo?


----------



## JOSEPH1

I agree 9 point, I have had mine on order for over 4 months, I was beginning to believe they didn't even exist. Hope mine show up soon.


----------



## Whaack

Does anyone know if BT is going to be at the IL Deer and Turkey Classic? I would like to stop in and meet some folks but I don't know if they are planning on being there?


----------



## treeman65

BowTech_Shooter said:


> You're going to be at the Ohio Deer & Turkey Expo?


yes I should be there late friday afternoon.


----------



## BowTech_Shooter

Whaack said:


> Does anyone know if BT is going to be at the IL Deer and Turkey Classic? I would like to stop in and meet some folks but I don't know if they are planning on being there?




Yes, booth SB 2212


Also, you can see a list of events we're planning on attending on our web site if you Click Here. Keep in mind this calendar is constantly changing so check it often.


----------



## BowTech_Shooter

treeman65 said:


> yes I should be there late friday afternoon.




LOL...I won't be there...I'll be setting up the booth early Thurs. but then I have to take off to Bristol to run Hans' weekend off. Yes, he's back...YAY!...:wink:

I've got a great local dealer and some Pro Staff lined up to run it so if you're there feel free to jump in...


----------



## treeman65

BowTech_Shooter said:


> LOL...I won't be there...I'll be setting up the booth early Thurs. but then I have to take off to Bristol to run Hans' weekend off. Yes, he's back...YAY!...:wink:
> 
> I've got a great local dealer and some Pro Staff lined up to run it so if you're there feel free to jump in...


You know I will but Bristol sounds better.:wink:


----------



## crem72

will bowtech have a booth at the Iowa Deer Classic Mar. 6-8th?


----------



## treeman65

rascal said:


> yep on Sunday
> 
> Saturday going to the Indoor Worlds


That is a different show than what you are thinking.The Deer EXpo is in Columbus and indoor Worlds is Cleveland.


----------



## Whaack

BowTech_Shooter said:


> Yes, booth SB 2212
> 
> 
> Also, you can see a list of events we're planning on attending on our web site if you Click Here. Keep in mind this calendar is constantly changing so check it often.


Cool. I will plan on being there on Saturday, anyone else? Looking forward to meeting some BT staff and pro-staff!

:darkbeer:


----------



## MikeTN

BowTech_Shooter said:


> LOL...I won't be there...I'll be setting up the booth early Thurs. but then I have to take off to Bristol to run Hans' weekend off. Yes, he's back...YAY!...:wink:
> 
> I've got a great local dealer and some Pro Staff lined up to run it so if you're there feel free to jump in...


Hey Pat,

Give me, Tim and Danny a shout if you need help in Bristol that weekend.


----------



## muckdog

Got a message from UPS today that another shipment from BowTech shall be arriving tomorrow....could be my Sinisterrosa Sentinel w/ Orange and Black strings or my Candy Orange Carnivore 37.....most likely the Sentinel but either would be great. Got my Iceman on Monday.....good week at my house!!:darkbeer:


----------



## hstubblefield

muckdog said:


> Got a message from UPS today that another shipment from BowTech shall be arriving tomorrow....could be my Sinisterrosa Sentinel w/ Orange and Black strings or my Candy Orange Carnivore 37.....most likely the Sentinel but either would be great. Got my Iceman on Monday.....good week at my house!!:darkbeer:


Me to just got it :mg:cant wait for it to come


----------



## jdcamo

My Sentinel should be showing up any day. I saw the UPS guy pull up and I was praying. He went to a differnet house thou. ha


----------



## hstubblefield

Got my Iceman today love the Max-4 looks alsome


----------



## rascal

treeman65 said:


> That is a different show than what you are thinking.The Deer EXpo is in Columbus and indoor Worlds is Cleveland.


that is correct
Saturday I'm going to Cleveland and Sunday I'm going to Columbus:wink:


----------



## archeryhunterME

should be getting my Carnivore any day now!:darkbeer:


----------



## muckdog

Got my Sentinel on Friday......looks great except I ordered black cams with the rest of it all black and it came with red cams......they're sending me black cams and I'm swapping them and should be in business.


----------



## Mr. Burns

hstubblefield said:


> First asa qulifer is over know shot even still dont have all the kinks out and dont have my new stab on i am getting upset with the guy on here


----------



## 9 point

*Hey*

That is my bow. I ordered Black with the red cams. D&D called and my ross came in but no Sentinel yet.


----------



## panther08

I shot the foxpro IBO qualifer here in PA last sunday,I shoot ok but not what i know i can do but i am goin to be at worlds LOL i think there was 50 some shooters in my class so i am happy with where i ended up. Has anyone else shot any qualifers yet this year? would like to hear how the rest of the team is makein out. Good luck yall 
CHRIS


----------



## BowTech Dave

*Pictures!!!*

Guys, come on now! I am still waiting on my bows (MY Choice), but I would love to see what you guys are getting in. Pictures, Pictures, Pictures!

:wink:


----------



## archeryhunterME

talked to Bowtech, they told me a while ago my Carnivore should be shipping out middle of last week, I just called today to see if it had been shipped yet and it wont be shipping until the middle of next week


----------



## treeman65

brown showed up today with my Marquis.
I got 2nd at NC ASA state qualifer this weekend.


----------



## Supershark

*Pics please!!!*



hstubblefield said:


> Got my Iceman today love the Max-4 looks alsome


I claim "man law" on you!


Sounds great man I want to see it.


----------



## jdcamo

archeryhunterME said:


> talked to Bowtech, they told me a while ago my Carnivore should be shipping out middle of last week, I just called today to see if it had been shipped yet and it wont be shipping until the middle of next week


I hope thats not the same case for me. I talked to them and they said the Sentinel would be shipping out last week. Still hasnt showed up yet, Oh well thou. makes the wait even harder.


----------



## rem

*Any word on the Brigadier?*

I order the sentinel and brigadier in early December. I received the sentinel about mid January but have not seen anything on the brig. If anyone has any info on when they should be shipping can you please let me know. Thanks


----------



## 9 point

*Ross*

D&D Archery called My Ross is in. Cant wait to get my hands on her. Now when I get my Sentinel I will have a hard time with what bow to shoot that night. Man what a problem to have. Once again look me up if you are at the Ohio Deer Expo. I will be in the Trophyadvantage booth and I hope BowTechs (at least part time) Gonna take off now we have our indoor 3D league tonight.


----------



## 9 point

*Wow*

UPS just called must be my Sentinel. 2 new bows in two days. Man LIFE is good !!!!!!! Thanks BowTech


----------



## USNarcher

I'd like to poll all you Sentinel owners. Especially the ones that have shot them at longer distances. Give me your likes and dislikes, how was your set up (dufficult or easy). I don't want this to be a bow bash or anything but a fact finding mission. So please be honest. If you don't think that you want it public send me a PM. Thanks.

Matt


----------



## absolutecool

I shot my sentinel at 45 yards....this is probably not far for some folks but for me it is...it shot fine and I am gonna try it at longer distances when the weather warms up. I want to get it set up and try to shoot some field with it.

I set this bow up myself so it isn't hard. I don't paper tune or anything though. At first I was having some terrible arrow flight so we got to checking things out and got everything lined up and now my arrows are flying true.

I also got my shirts back from the embroider today. Pics to follow!!


----------



## absolutecool

One of my shirts


----------



## treeman65

absolutecool said:


> One of my shirts


shirt looks absolutely cool.:wink: Hopefully mine are here before I leave for Hattiesburg.


----------



## 9 point

*Bows*

Got all three in. Man I cant wait to get that Sentinel set up. I will get it done this weekend and let you know how she is shooting for me.


----------



## treeman65

Got my shirts and hats today. I love the way the hat fits.Now I am already for Hattiesburg.
So who is going to be in Hattiesburg next week?


----------



## cedarridge

We arent going 2 make hattisburg but paris is comeing quick


----------



## absolutecool

treeman65 said:


> Got my shirts and hats today. I love the way the hat fits.Now I am already for Hattiesburg.
> So who is going to be in Hattiesburg next week?




We will be there!!


----------



## archeryhunterME

this should be on page 1! anyone else have pics of their bows they have gotten? I am still waiting on my Carnivore 31


----------



## rascal

here is my 09 carnivore 31


----------



## NY911

rascal said:


> here is my 09 carnivore 31


We need to get you a B-Stinger before the Worlds.....:thumbs_up


----------



## rascal

and 09 candy red 82nd


----------



## rascal

NYBowhunter911 said:


> We need to get you a B-Stinger before the Worlds.....:thumbs_up


Bring a extra with ya so I can try it outbuddy


----------



## NY911

rascal said:


> Bring a extra with ya so I can try it outbuddy


I'm gonna bring a CASE...and sell them!:angel:

I'll give you a discount PAL


----------



## treeman65

absolutecool said:


> We will be there!!


i will watch for you there. have a safe trip.


----------



## jdcamo

Any Sentinels showing up for you guys?


----------



## tbyrd15

Just got my Sentinel today. All I can say about the bow is.... WOW!!!!!!!!!!! It is awesome!


----------



## USNarcher

here is a link to my Sentinel all set up.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=860630


----------



## pearsonarcher1

*rec. a call from ups to.........*

my sentinel will be here tomorrow


----------



## lost american

do they offer a european program? i hardly ever see any of there bows in germany. on the 3d trail at least not sure about fita and indoor.


----------



## absolutecool

treeman65 said:


> i will watch for you there. have a safe trip.


You too, I decided to put my username on my shirt this year, a bunch of us gals are supposed to do it. Maybe it will make it easier to find other AT'ers!!


----------



## archeryhunterME

nice looking bows! I just got the call this morning, my Carnivore 31 will be here today!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:darkbeer:


----------



## pearsonarcher1

*The sentinel.........................*

Has arrived.................its a beauty. Firetorm green in color


----------



## viperarcher

absolutecool said:


> You too, I decided to put my username on my shirt this year, a bunch of us gals are supposed to do it. Maybe it will make it easier to find other AT'ers!!


or maybe every stalker that is around! LOL


----------



## absolutecool

pearsonarcher1 said:


> Has arrived.................its a beauty. Firetorm green in color


Mine had better still be home when I get there!!!!


----------



## absolutecool

viperarcher said:


> or maybe every stalker that is around! LOL


Oh well!!! It wouldn't be the first time!!! lol


----------



## archeryhunterME

got my Carnivore set up and shooting yesterday, it is AWESOME!:darkbeer:


----------



## MikeTN

Ahhhhh!!!!!!

I got home today to find the UPS note saying Bowtech has a package for me.

That means my Green Sentinel is in.

It figures the one time my wife wasn't there to sign for it they came by...

That's ok. I rerouted it to my work. That means I'll get it tomorrow morning. Guess I'm shooting my Connie for Hattiesburg, but the Sentinel will be coming with me!


----------



## Supershark

Has anyone recieved a Brigadier yet? If so Why is there no pics???


----------



## USNarcher

Supershark said:


> Has anyone recieved a Brigadier yet? If so Why is there no pics???



No Brigadiers have been shipped. Maybe mid April....but don't quote me on that.


----------



## archeryhunterME

here is a link to the thread I posted about the Carnivore


----------



## MikeTN

Got my green Sentinel today.

Looks and feels great.

It was really hard not to set it up really quick to shoot Hattiesburg with this weekend. I ended up leaving it at home because I knew if I brought it, I would end up setting it up at the hotel tonight!

I've got the Constitution with me and she's shooting great. Can't wait to get the Sentinel dialed in though.


----------



## pearsonarcher1

*my new sentinel*

not real good pics but here it is


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors

wow,,that is one sharp bow there pearson.


----------



## hstubblefield

Sure is a slick bow


----------



## dkoutdoors

Sweet


----------



## archeryhunterME

I love that firestorm:thumbs_up


----------



## absolutecool

My bow is completely pimped out now...enjoy!!


----------



## hstubblefield

Nice bows


----------



## 44yds&in

Got my sentinel yesterday, haven't been able to put it down.:thumbs_up Shhhh, did you hear it? Nope, it's that quiet I didn't either. Well worth the wait.


----------



## pinwheeled

The waiting game is getting old


----------



## timbo2

pinwheeled said:


> The waiting game is getting old


I couldn't have said it any better!


----------



## absolutecool

timbo2 said:


> I couldn't have said it any better!


You should have ordered a Sentinel....


----------



## timbo2

I did order a Sentinel, I guess I'm the only one still waiting for one.


----------



## Supershark

Just think you could have ordered a Brigadier? I don't think any of them have been shipped yet...

Man I feel for you guys! I really do. We ordered a 82nd each. She had hers within a week and I had mine with in 10 days. I am guessing new bows... supply and demand... production times...  happens everywhere.


----------



## absolutecool

timbo2 said:


> I did order a Sentinel, I guess I'm the only one still waiting for one.


Start calling every day....that's what I did!!


----------



## jdcamo

I'm still waiting on the Sentinel as well. It will be worth the wait I am sure. I feel bad calling and bugging them. I know they are busy.


----------



## Supershark

absolutecool said:


> Start calling every day....that's what I did!!





 Come on, I don't think that is necessary.
I would think that there is a couple guys Oregon that would get a little disturbed by that...


----------



## absolutecool

Supershark said:


> Come on, I don't think that is necessary.
> I would think that there is a couple guys Oregon that would get a little disturbed by that...


I never did say that you would actually get to talk to someone every day....calling and talking are two different things....:wink:


----------



## absolutecool

timbo2 said:


> I did order a Sentinel, I guess I'm the only one still waiting for one.


Hey, it will be here in two weeks.....


----------



## archeryhunterME

absolutecool said:


> I never did say that you would actually get to talk to someone every day....calling and talking are two different things....:wink:


that is for sure!


----------



## deerboy

*Sentinel*



timbo2 said:


> I did order a Sentinel, I guess I'm the only one still waiting for one.


I'm waiting with you. It won't be long now! Can't wait!


----------



## timbo2

absolutecool said:


> Hey, it will be here in two weeks.....


I talked to Jeremiah today, only to find out that my Sentinel shipped out on Feb. 26. But it was shipped to the wrong address!! It is now sitting in the shipping dept. at Bowtech. What luck!!!:mg:


----------



## archeryhunterME

timbo2 said:


> I talked to Jeremiah today, only to find out that my Sentinel shipped out on Feb. 26. But it was shipped to the wrong address!! It is now sitting in the shipping dept. at Bowtech. What luck!!!:mg:


that sucks! hopefully you get it soon so you cn get it set-up and shooting!:darkbeer:


----------



## MikeTN

timbo2 said:


> I talked to Jeremiah today, only to find out that my Sentinel shipped out on Feb. 26. But it was shipped to the wrong address!! It is now sitting in the shipping dept. at Bowtech. What luck!!!:mg:


You can swing by the house and look at mine while you're waiting for yours....:shade:


----------



## timbo2

MikeTN said:


> You can swing by the house and look at mine while you're waiting for yours....:shade:


I'll probably have to tune your's so you can shoot it anyway.:lol3:


----------



## timbo2

*hand torque*



MikeTN said:


> You can swing by the house and look at mine while you're waiting for yours....:shade:



Do I need to come by and show you how to shoot that pretty green Sentinel?
I think your problem is a loose nut holding the riser:elf_moon:


----------



## USNarcher

Hey all you staffers check these out. If you want one give Jeremiah or Jeff a call and order one. They put in a limited initial order and they are going fast.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=880097


----------



## absolutecool

The $ on them is pretty high....


----------



## USNarcher

Quality isn't cheap. I agree they are pricey but they last. And when you take into account everything that you can carry in them. The main storage underneith and the attchable one are both insulated so you throw in a ice pack and keep you drinks cool all day.

At Darrington NFAA Nationals, a few years ago, everyone walked by Gregs stand and once they found out the price laughed and moved on. By the end of the first days shooting he sold out. Same thing at Redding every year.

I see guys all the time that make their own or buy the cheaper ones. They never last the whole season and they are always messin with them.


----------



## BowTech Dave

*My Carnivore 31*

I got this beauty a week or so ago and am getting ready to give some pigs in TX a go this coming week. Hopefully I will have some pics and stories to report back with.


----------



## USNarcher

BowTech Dave said:


> I got this beauty a week or so ago and am getting ready to give some pigs in TX a go this coming week. Hopefully I will have some pics and stories to report back with.



Dave you got something funky growin on the front of that bow. :shade:


----------



## rascal

just got my shirts back.


----------



## hstubblefield

Nice bows and shirts still dont have my black shirt back yet havent had time 2 go get it


----------



## oregon bowman

Im not a prostaff but i ordered my sentinal 6 weeks ago and the shop was told 4 to 6 week wait so i called and they havent even started it yet they did not know when it would be done im a little upset the bow is payed for in full and like you guys 3d season has started and i have no bow to shoot how long are you guys waiting for your bows this is just plane crazy they tell you a date and it is not even close to being done im not knocking bowtech i just wish people would follow through with things these days or if their is a problem keep in contact with the dealer what do you think


----------



## archeryhunterME

I know what you mean, I called a while ago and they said my Carnivore would be done the middle of the next week. I called the following Monday of the week it was supposed to be done and they said it was on the building list and would probably be done by the end of the next week.


----------



## Supershark

viperarcher said:


> you guys should of bought a Hoyt!


:set1_draught2: Welcome fellow bowtech staffer!


----------



## USNarcher

viperarcher said:


> you guys should of bought a Hoyt!


but then we would just be another Guppie in the Sea of Red. :shade:


----------



## oregon bowman

my sentinal should be here by the end of the week so ive been told i feel a lot better knowing i will have a bow to shoot the first shoot in april:shade:
thank god for my dealer putting on the heat


----------



## Supershark

USNarcher said:


> but then we would just be another Guppie in the Sea of Red. :shade:


I guess the sea of red would be better than that sea of Black/white. Cuase that would mean we would be slow too!
:shade:


----------



## jdcamo

My sentinel is supposed to be shipping either this week or next week. i hope this is the case.


----------



## packrat

Has anyone received the flashdrive and Co-op information yet?


----------



## archeryhunterME

packrat said:


> Has anyone received the flashdrive and Co-op information yet?


I talked to Merchandising and they said they will be shipping out stuff for them by the end of this week. I do not know about the flash drives or anything like that yet.


----------



## hstubblefield

I havent seen a flashdrive my next bow I think is the carnivore 34 or 31 what do yall think


----------



## muckdog

packrat said:


> Has anyone received the flashdrive and Co-op information yet?


Jeremiah told me they were going out at the end of the week.........that was a month and a half ago.......ukey:


----------



## pinwheeled

I love my 34. For me it is one of the best shooting bows that I have had in my hands. I have shot them all. I just took first place in my state indoor with it in freestyle. the bow went from freestyle to hunting bow in a day. I will be getting a 2nd for my back up this fall. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Whaack

packrat said:


> Has anyone received the flashdrive and Co-op information yet?


Not yet! Still waiting.


----------



## muckdog

was actually told tonight that some have shipped and the rest are on their way next week.....:darkbeer:


----------



## oregon bowman

its not here yet im kinda wondering if im grtting stories i sure would like the truth i have a shoot in a week and need my bow we will see if it shows


----------



## packrat

Thanks for the updates. I'm waiting on everything except my shirts!


----------



## promod1385

When do they accept applications.


----------



## USNarcher

promod1385 said:


> When do they accept applications.


Have them in by October. Sometime in September they will put the applications online for 2010.


----------



## iharangozo94

its for less than the shops buy them for...almost half off


----------



## pinwheeled

*Little help here*

I need some help. I lost my price list. I need to know the price of Sentinel in fire storm. If you could pm that info it would be great.

Thanks for the help

Scott


----------



## oregon bowman

I really hated to do it but i cant put up with it any more i cancled my order today i just need to get good service they did give me a choice of a loaner bow but that is a lot of work to break in two bows so i ended up cancleing my order and will move on to something else i guess i dont know what happened mabe some bad communication or something in the process but i cant play the games any more :mad2: i feel for the guys that are pro staff and have to deal with the same crap i did


----------



## archeryhunterME

oregon bowman said:


> I really hated to do it but i cant put up with it any more i cancled my order today i just need to get good service they did give me a choice of a loaner bow but that is a lot of work to break in two bows so i ended up cancleing my order and will move on to something else i guess i dont know what happened mabe some bad communication or something in the process but i cant play the games any more :mad2: i feel for the guys that are pro staff and have to deal with the same crap i did


what bow were you waiting on?


----------



## pinwheeled

looks like he was waiting for a sentinal.


----------



## JOSEPH1

It is nice to know that I am not the only one waiting on a Sentinel, mine has been on order since November, is that crazy or what. 3d season has started and no bow to shoot. I have thought about getting something else, but what to get, I am a diehard Bowtech fan, but this is getting old.


----------



## USNarcher

JOSEPH1 said:


> It is nice to know that I am not the only one waiting on a Sentinel, mine has been on order since November, is that crazy or what. 3d season has started and no bow to shoot. I have thought about getting something else, but what to get, I am a diehard Bowtech fan, but this is getting old.


Too bad you don't live up here. I've been lending mine out to those that are waiting. :shade: Patience is a virtue. Especially when dealing with the motivationally challenged.


----------



## absolutecool

I have my sentinel and admiral...now I am thinking of getting the carnivore 37 or whatever for spots....mmmmm decisions decisions


----------



## jdcamo

Any other prostaffers order a 70 lb Sentinel? i am waiting on a 60-70 lb Sentinel in Realtree Hardwoods. cant wait for it to come


----------



## bowpro34

*still waitin...*

Ordered a sentinel 8 1/2 weeks ago. It was estimated at 5-6 weeks. They don't know anything, just say they are making them everyday trying to get caught up. I even ordered camo since a black one would take longer. My shop only works part time and he is tired of calling. Luckily he is a good guy and I am shooting a Captain till the Sentinel comes in. This captain is shooting amazing, can't imagine how the Sentinel will shoot if it is basically the same thing in a longer axle to axle.


----------



## 9 point

*Waiting*

Got to say the Sentinel is worth the wait. I am shooting better then I have in a long time. It is nice to fall in love again. I dont have to think to shoot this bow it is just there.


----------



## panther08

*what up*

has anyone ordered a 37" ROSS cause i did in feb, and was told twice it would be here and its still not just wanted to know if anyone else ordered one or got one yet. I was hopein to have it for spots but thats over and feild starts the end of may so just gettin rammy lol.:teeth:


----------



## absolutecool

9 point said:


> Got to say the Sentinel is worth the wait. I am shooting better then I have in a long time. It is nice to fall in love again. I dont have to think to shoot this bow it is just there.


:darkbeer:


----------



## USNarcher

panther08 said:


> has anyone ordered a 37" ROSS cause i did in feb, and was told twice it would be here and its still not just wanted to know if anyone else ordered one or got one yet. I was hopein to have it for spots but thats over and feild starts the end of may so just gettin rammy lol.:teeth:


They are just starting to trickle out. Shouldn't be too much longer. Nice shooting bow.


----------



## solocams

*Sentinel*

Hi still waiting for my candygreen firestorm sentinel.


----------



## pinwheeled

Anybody heard anything on the Brig yet?


----------



## USNarcher

pinwheeled said:


> Anybody heard anything on the Brig yet?


If you have one ordered, you might want to reconsider unless you don't mind waiting.


----------



## Mike Mcknight

*brig*

I talked to bowtech today and Jerimiah said they should start shipping the brig next week...


----------



## treeman65

Mike Mcknight said:


> I talked to bowtech today and Jerimiah said they should start shipping the brig next week...


I was told that last week that it would ship this week.Now it wont be here in time for Augusta that is not good.


----------



## pinwheeled

I spoke with Mr. Winsted yesterday to. He said that the Brigs were shipping out now. When we see ours? Who knows


----------



## pinwheeled

*Custom paint*

My son who does not like change wants to make his camo bow he uses for spot shooting into a target color. Is there a company that does this? or is this something that you don't do to bows? 


I offered to by the kid any Bowtech bow he wanted in any color he wanted.


----------



## 3Dobsessed

if anybody is looking for a sentinal,or knows somebody looking.let them know about this one.no trades at this time!
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=896459


----------



## USNarcher

Mike Mcknight said:


> I talked to bowtech today and Jerimiah said they should start shipping the brig next week...



That's cool, if they start getting them out. Remember that they can only make a few of these a day just like the Sentinel. So it still may take some time for them to catch up.


----------



## MikeTN

Jeff said the shoot through system for the Sentinel was almost ready too. It got held up by final engineering on Air Raid and Nuclear Ice.

Looking forward to trying that.


----------



## USNarcher

MikeTN said:


> Jeff said the shoot through system for the Sentinel was almost ready too. It got held up by final engineering on Air Raid and Nuclear Ice.
> 
> Looking forward to trying that.


I think that is exactly what the Sentinel needs. Remember you have to change out a cam for the shoot through system.


----------



## muckdog

Yep....need a left handed cam and the cable splitter, sounds like it could be a little pricey....


----------



## MikeTN

muckdog said:


> Yep....need a left handed cam and the cable splitter, sounds like it could be a little pricey....


Yeah... I was hoping I could order it that way, but I'm glad I have the bow and can shoot it until then.

Hopefully it won't be too bad. Regardless, I see one in my future...


----------



## USNarcher

MikeTN said:


> Yeah... I was hoping I could order it that way, but I'm glad I have the bow and can shoot it until then.
> 
> Hopefully it won't be too bad. Regardless, I see one in my future...


I'm sure that if they get it perfected it will be offered as an option direct from the factory or a conversion kit at you pro shop.


----------



## jdcamo

Any other staffers get any Sentinels in lately?


----------



## carlosii

pinwheeled said:


> My son who does not like change wants to make his camo bow he uses for spot shooting into a target color. Is there a company that does this? or is this something that you don't do to bows?
> 
> 
> I offered to by the kid any Bowtech bow he wanted in any color he wanted.


It can be done. PM sent.


----------



## solocams

*sentinel*

i am not a staff shooter but i got my 2009 candygreen sentinel it took 4 weeks . thanks joseph :dog1:


----------



## hstubblefield

I havent heard anything on the sentials I talked 2 him this week but didnt ask sorry


----------



## archeryhunterME

I just got in a Hostage Pro and the top 2 screws that attach the top brushes had the heads completely stripped out on it. I talked to Jeremiah and they are going to ship me a new one on Monday:darkbeer:


----------



## solocams

*2009 sentinel*

:dog1::dog1:HI JOSEPH HERE HERE ARE SOME PICS OF MY 2009 BOWTECH SENTINEL FIRESTORM CANDYGREEN . THANKS JOSEPH:banana:


----------



## Deerlayer24

gukey::teeth::smile::darkbeer::shade::star:


----------



## absolutecool

Made some new pics of 'turnip green' today, all decked out and ready to play


----------



## jdcamo

Any of you get your sentinel in 60-70 lbs? I picked 60-70 lb draw. That might explain why it is still not here yet.


----------



## X-SHOOTER

I got my all black 70 lb'er back in the first week of Feb.


----------



## muckdog

Here's a few pics of the stable.....just got my Candy Orange Carnivore 37 today....


----------



## jdcamo

I got my Sentinel yesterday. It is so sweet!


----------



## gunrunr

*Brigadier is here!*

Got my Candy Red Brigadier in yesterday - wow what a beautiful bow.
Haven't got it all set up yet but getting close!


----------



## X-SHOOTER

gunrunr said:


> Got my Candy Red Brigadier in yesterday - wow what a beautiful bow.
> Haven't got it all set up yet but getting close!


You gotta post pics of that bad boy ASAP!


----------



## timbo2

anyone have the co-op info yet?:dontknow:


----------



## timbo2

*Brigadier*

we don't care if it's finished or not we just need pics, pics, and more pics!


----------



## pinwheeled

My Brig in testarossa will be here tomarrow. got the call from ups today.


----------



## Wateroksnmud

*off subject*

Does anyone have contact info (email or username) for a sales rep. Just want to strike a conversation about becoming a dealer, and some questions.


----------



## BowTech_Shooter

Wateroksnmud said:


> Does anyone have contact info (email or username) for a sales rep. Just want to strike a conversation about becoming a dealer, and some questions.



Since you're in Colorado you'll need to call the Corporate Office at 888.689.1289 and ask for John Eastburn.


----------



## Whaack

No co-op information yet. Still waiting on that!


----------



## treeman65

gunrunr said:


> Got my Candy Red Brigadier in yesterday - wow what a beautiful bow.
> Haven't got it all set up yet but getting close!


guess I need to call and check on mine tomorrow.Might be a chance of shooting it in Augusta.


----------



## USNarcher

BowTech_Shooter said:


> Since you're in Colorado you'll need to call the Corporate Office at 888.689.1289 and ask for John Eastburn.


Would that be John Hernandez or Jeff Eastburn? Or maybe they are morphing together.:tongue:


----------



## Supershark

USNarcher said:


> Would that be John Hernandez or Jeff Eastburn? Or maybe they are morphing together.:tongue:


Is it Hernandez? I thought it was Torres and Jeff Eastburne?


----------



## BowTech_Shooter

USNarcher said:


> Would that be John Hernandez or Jeff Eastburn? Or maybe they are morphing together.:tongue:



Or maybe they aren't...John Eastburn is Jeff's brother and took on a Sales position after Dave Schmid retired last year...:wink:


----------



## USNarcher

Well I ain't arguin.....but.....John Hernandez took over for Dave in my neck of the woods and I have never seen a brother of Jeffs at the factory.....He must keep him in the closet.:tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue: Personally I think that Jeff should the one hidden.


----------



## BowTech_Shooter

USNarcher said:


> Well I ain't arguin.....but.....John Hernandez took over for Dave in my neck of the woods and I have never seen a brother of Jeffs at the factory.....He must keep him in the closet.:tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue: Personally I think that Jeff should the one hidden.



I ain't arguin either....But I know what I'm talking about...Well, most of the time anyway...:tongue::wink:


----------



## USNarcher

BowTech_Shooter said:


> I ain't arguin either....But I know what I'm talking about...Well, most of the time anyway...:tongue::wink:



Well now that you are in complete agreement with me. :wink: Someone at BT will answer questions.

It sounds like the Brigs orders are being caught up on. And the Airaids are just waiting on Gordon glass.

There will be a booth at Redding. Everyone that is attending, c'mon by and say Hi. Jeremiah said he'll buy ya a beer. :tongue::darkbeer:


----------



## BowTech_Shooter

USNarcher said:


> Well now that you are in complete agreement with me. :wink: Someone at BT will answer questions.
> 
> It sounds like the Brigs orders are being caught up on. And the Airaids are just waiting on Gordon glass.
> 
> There will be a booth at Redding. Everyone that is attending, c'mon by and say Hi. Jeremiah said he'll buy ya a beer. :tongue::darkbeer:



I'll be rockin' the blues on Beale St. in Memephis that weekend...:thumbs_up

And Jeremiah should know I don't drink beer...But, a little Pendleton or Crown on occasion is different...:wink:


----------



## USNarcher

BowTech_Shooter said:


> I'll be rockin' the blues on Beale St. in Memephis that weekend...:thumbs_up
> 
> And Jeremiah should know I don't drink beer...But, a little Pendleton or Crown on occasion is different...:wink:


Memphis in May. Ahhhh have have some fond can't rememorries of it when I was stationed in Millington. Is Silky's still down there?


----------



## BowTech_Shooter

USNarcher said:


> Memphis in May. Ahhhh have have some fond can't rememorries of it when I was stationed in Millington. Is Silky's still down there?



I don't know...I've only been there once before but i'm looking forward to having fun while I'm there...

I'll look for it...:wink:


----------



## MikeTN

Hey Pat- give me a shout if you need help in Memphis.


----------



## dgshooter

How about some Brigadier Pics?


----------



## dicksenn

Awesome news about the Brigs getting caught up. I can't wait for my candy green Brig. and my Carnivore 37. :thumbs_up


----------



## BowTech_Shooter

MikeTN said:


> Hey Pat- give me a shout if you need help in Memphis.



Umm, no thanks Mike... I'll be on vacation and I certainly won't need any help eating my fair of BBQ...:wink:


Thanks for the offer though...:thumbs_up


----------



## archeryhunterME

My girlfriend and I just got back from working the pro shop today, today was their big sale for the spring, they had a rep for Hoyt, Martin, PSE, and Elite but nothing for Bowtech except for me. I will have to talk to Bowtech and see about maybe doing something for the Northeast?


----------



## Bertsboy

*Carnivore 37*

Got mine on Monday!


----------



## pinwheeled

*Brig*

My new Brig is a nice shooting bow. I have never shot a bow with that long of a axle to axle. you can almost stear the arrow into the X. I am hoping to have pics of the Brig up soon.


----------



## Bertsboy

*Team Bowtech flash drive*

Anybody see the flash drive? I haven't, lol, maybe mine are lost like my shirts were for awhile. I guess I will give them another call today.


----------



## archeryhunterME

I got my Iceman in today, it is AWESOME!!!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Whaack

Bertsboy said:


> Anybody see the flash drive? I haven't, lol, maybe mine are lost like my shirts were for awhile. I guess I will give them another call today.


Nope, no flash drives. The 09 season is gonna be over before they show up. I am still waiting on my Cardiac 34" since they sent me the wrong one, a Cardiac 31". Oh BT, help a brotha out!


----------



## timbo2

for what its worth= the flash drives started shipping today the rest will ship tomorrow. Thats what Jeremiah told me. me I'll believe it when I see it. I am kind of curious as to how much extra money I spent that I shouldn't have had to.:mg:ukey:


----------



## muckdog

timbo2 said:


> for what its worth= the flash drives started shipping today the rest will ship tomorrow. Thats what Jeremiah told me. me I'll believe it when I see it. I am kind of curious as to how much extra money I spent that I shouldn't have had to.:mg:ukey:


Yeah, I heard that about 2 months ago.....ukey:


----------



## Supershark

I have given up on it/forgotten about it. About like my Nano's from victory.


----------



## carlosii

Gosh guys, count yourselves lucky. I applied and didn't get selected so I wound up not getting any support from the company. Yet I'll still shoot my Diamonds and share with people just what a great product these bows are.

Good luck to all the staff shooters this year...be lookin for you at the Pro Ams and the Triple Crown events...unless you don't get your shirts. :wink::thumbs_up


----------



## 9 point

*BowTech*

Been awhile since I have been on. Are any of you going to get the Air Raid. I do not need another bow but man I want one. I like the solid limb thing. I might make it to the pro shop and order one this week. The wife is going to be MAD !!! On the Plus side I am shooting the Sentinel better then I have any bow in years.


----------



## hstubblefield

dicksenn said:


> Awesome news about the Brigs getting caught up. I can't wait for my candy green Brig. and my Carnivore 37. :thumbs_up


were's the pics richard


----------



## absolutecool

carlosii said:


> Gosh guys, count yourselves lucky. I applied and didn't get selected so I wound up not getting any support from the company. Yet I'll still shoot my Diamonds and share with people just what a great product these bows are.
> 
> Good luck to all the staff shooters this year...be lookin for you at the Pro Ams and the Triple Crown events...unless you don't get your shirts. :wink::thumbs_up


Look me up in London if you are there...I have my user name on the back of my shirt..can't miss me!!


----------



## hstubblefield

I think I am going 2 order a brig like my captian but really want a brig what do yall think that have them.


----------



## archeryhunterME

anyone get any kills yet with their '09's? I am going out this weekend turkey hunting with either my Iceman or 82nd:darkbeer:


----------



## Supershark

has anyone got a brig yet?


----------



## DirtNapTV

*Bowtech Staff*

I have been around competitive archery for over 20 years and I have to say the so called Pro Staff for Bowtech as you put it is about the most crying bunch of archers I have ever seen.

Be glad you are able to go out and shoot and get help with product there are alot more shooters out there that would love to be in your shoes.

It is a good thing I am not running the staff because all of you cry babies would not have to worry about the wrong bow, no bow or flash drives.

chill out and have fun introduce some new people into archery.


----------



## BULSEYE

Supershark said:


> has anyone got a brig yet?


Just received mine, custom grips on it and Vapor Trails will be on it by the end of the day.


----------



## 9 point

*3d*

I agree with 3D.  Just so you know not all of us cry. I have brought over 15 new people into our club in the past 3 years 6 where new to Archery. And I lied bout the not crying thing I watched the movie Marley and me last night and cried louder then my 5 year old daughter I was watching the movie with. And I felt like crying last week when my but got handed to me from a 20 year old kid at the club (man he can shoot) at least he was shotting a BowTech.


----------



## dbowhunter

*I have one coming!*



9 point said:


> Been awhile since I have been on. Are any of you going to get the Air Raid. I do not need another bow but man I want one. I like the solid limb thing. I might make it to the pro shop and order one this week. The wife is going to be MAD !!! On the Plus side I am shooting the Sentinel better then I have any bow in years.


I ordered an Air Raid the day they announced them at the ATA show. I spoke to Jeff last night and he told me that the Air Raids are on the assembly line. They have also diverted the limb manufacturer to produce more limbs for the AR and less for a few other models until they get caught up on the orders. He stated they should be caught up in a few weeks. He told me they shoot awesome and will be worth the wait.
Also, to the other discussions on this thread about being on the BT Staff, I think is awesome. There are many opportunities for us compared to those who are not staff members. I have met great people and get numerous inquiries at all of the shows, clubs, and shoots that I attend. Let alone working and teaching archery for the the Boy Scouts and Community College Youth Classes. I can't think of anything else better than representing an awesome company and an awesome sport.


----------



## panther08

Hey just wanted to let yall know, I killed my first turkey last monday and i shoot it with my 09 baby. It was a jake with a 3inch beard. Not the biggest or the best but one that i will never forget thats for sure. Thanks bowtech for helpin me kill my first bird it was a RUSH!!!!! 
Chris


----------



## hstubblefield

panther08 said:


> Hey just wanted to let yall know, I killed my first turkey last monday and i shoot it with my 09 baby. It was a jake with a 3inch beard. Not the biggest or the best but one that i will never forget thats for sure. Thanks bowtech for helpin me kill my first bird it was a RUSH!!!!!
> Chris


congrats buddy good work :darkbeer:


----------



## archeryhunterME

yeah, congrats on the bird!


----------



## gunrunr

*Early Morning Double*

Shot two birds with one of my Bowtech Staff bows first time out here in Iowa First Season
- used my blacked out Diamond Iceman and Muzzy MX Phantom Broadheads.
Best one was 25# and 10" beard with 1" spurs.


----------



## archeryhunterME

great looking birds!

I talked to Jeremiah and he said I couldn't get the Iceman in black, how did you get yours like that?


----------



## ryersonhill

anyone got Jeramiahs phone number, the marketing lady gave me his name but no number, i just shattered the maine state record for turkey with a bow and said i should talk to him about the hunting staff, i'll start on him monday, the bird is going to get alot of coverage and i have pics with my Ross and pics without it, so we will see how it goes, but i could use a number if anyone has it...thanks


----------



## pinwheeled

*Brig*

My Brig shoots great. I have never shot a bow that long with that big of a brace height. I was never a consistant 300 shooter. In the last year I may have shot a dozen 300 scores My last 12 rounds have been 300 with mid to high 50 X counts. It has made me a better shot. 

Scott


----------



## BowTech_Shooter

Supershark said:


> has anyone got a brig yet?



:nod:

I got my demo last Thurs.


----------



## bowtechwv

*it might be a while*

A year ago it took almost all the way to june for me to get my shirt and bow so i guess just wait to see what happens


----------



## dicksenn

ryersonhill said:


> anyone got Jeramiahs phone number, the marketing lady gave me his name but no number, i just shattered the maine state record for turkey with a bow and said i should talk to him about the hunting staff, i'll start on him monday, the bird is going to get alot of coverage and i have pics with my Ross and pics without it, so we will see how it goes, but i could use a number if anyone has it...thanks


Just call BowTech customer service 541-284-4711 (can't remember the toll free number) and ask for Jeremiah. She will transfer the call to him. 

Congrats on the bird. :thumbs_up


----------



## 9 point

*Hi*

You guys still around. Did anyone get the AirRaid yet.


----------



## hstubblefield

9 point said:


> You guys still around. Did anyone get the AirRaid yet.


No but I shot one and it shoots like a dream I loved it


----------



## X-SHOOTER

9 point said:


> You guys still around. Did anyone get the AirRaid yet.


I got my new Captain last week, this is probably my favorite bow I have ever owned, shoots awesome, had it paper tuned in 5 shots!:darkbeer:


----------



## hstubblefield

X-SHOOTER said:


> I got my new Captain last week, this is probably my favorite bow I have ever owned, shoots awesome, had it paper tuned in 5 shots!:darkbeer:


You got alot better luck out of your captian than I have it is driveing me nuts cant get it to shoot.


----------



## hstubblefield

hstubblefield said:


> You got alot better luck out of your captian than I have it is driveing me nuts cant get it to shoot.


Paper tuned my captian again an messed with it a little and got it shooting good again :darkbeer:.Shot the range and shot 16up with no 8's today better than it was still need a little work


----------



## X-SHOOTER

hstubblefield said:


> Paper tuned my captian again an messed with it a little and got it shooting good again :darkbeer:.Shot the range and shot 16up with no 8's today better than it was still need a little work


Good deal, mine has been a dream to shoot, it is my hunting bow and I just can't seem to put it down to shoot my target bow, can't wait til deer season!


----------



## hstubblefield

X-SHOOTER said:


> Good deal, mine has been a dream to shoot, it is my hunting bow and I just can't seem to put it down to shoot my target bow, can't wait til deer season!


Thanks man,I am useing my for tourment right know I am really wanting 2 order a brig.

I am wanting some new strings for my captian what do all yall use I am thinking on bucknasty


----------



## X-SHOOTER

hstubblefield said:


> Thanks man,I am useing my for tourment right know I am really wanting 2 order a brig.
> 
> I am wanting some new strings for my captian what do all yall use I am thinking on bucknasty


I use Bowtech factory strings, IMO they are about the best you can get, once I put them where I want they don't move, I have had my Sentinel since Feb. and have shot it thousands of times and haven't moved anything since I set it up. I just put different colors on, my black Sentinel has black/blue and my Hardwoods green Captain have Flo. green/gray!


----------



## dicksenn

hstubblefield said:


> Thanks man,I am useing my for tourment right know I am really wanting 2 order a brig.
> 
> I am wanting some new strings for my captian what do all yall use I am thinking on bucknasty


Just got my Brig. today, and the firestorm candy green finish it very top notch. Out of all my BowTech target colored bows this is by far the best finish. 

Now, I just need to call Bucknasty to get some extra strings.


----------



## cedarridge

dicksenn said:


> Just got my Brig. today, and the firestorm candy green finish it very top notch. Out of all my BowTech target colored bows this is by far the best finish.
> 
> Now, I just need to call Bucknasty to get some extra strings.


No good with out Pic's richard


----------



## dicksenn

cedarridge said:


> No good with out Pic's richard


Not the best pics in the world. I need to wait for daylight, these darn energy saving lightbulbs just don't do it.


----------



## hstubblefield

dicksenn said:


> Not the best pics in the world. I need to wait for daylight, these darn energy saving lightbulbs just don't do it.



That is one sharp looking bow I am ordering mine in candy red :darkbeer:


----------



## timbo2

*CMA Festival*

The Bowtech trailer will be in Nashville this weekend for the CMA festival. I'm looking forward to working it again. I think it's a great way to show the new bows, and to teach people to shoot that otherwise may not have the opportunity to try archery. If you're in the area come by and say hi I'd love to meet some of you.


----------



## MikeTN

timbo2 said:


> The Bowtech trailer will be in Nashville this weekend for the CMA festival. I'm looking forward to working it again. I think it's a great way to show the new bows, and to teach people to shoot that otherwise may not have the opportunity to try archery. If you're in the area come by and say hi I'd love to meet some of you.


Have you found any frogs yet? 

I'm looking forward to seeing Hans... :shade:


----------



## timbo2

just toy frogs will look for live ones today and tomorrow


----------



## bowsmith

Ask Hans to reenact the intro to "West Side Story"... :jazzmatazzes:


----------



## MikeTN

bowsmith said:


> Ask Hans to reenact the intro to "West Side Story"... :jazzmatazzes:


That's scary. I don't think I want to see that.... He might be a little too good at it!

Now... him seeing a frog and running out of the trailer screaming like a girl is something I enjoy watching!


----------



## timbo2

Now... him seeing a frog and running out of the trailer screaming like a girl is something I enjoy watching! [/QUOTE]

You're welcome.


----------



## X-SHOOTER

MikeTN said:


> Have you found any frogs yet?
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing Hans... :shade:


So Hans has a frog phobia, is that what your saying? That will be good to know when I work at Ft. Loramie and the Brickyard, handy information!


----------



## Supershark

Well, fellow shooters.
If you have not heard I will not be attending P.A.
Cut wood and played with the Dogs last Saturday afternoon. Did some shooting in the yard. Went to the State Park to take Ms.Sapphire her dinner for her last day with her DNR buddies. While standing in the parking lot talking to the Forrestry officer my miniscus blew-out. The knee cap feels like jelly and I am down for a while. I will definately know for how long on Thursday morning at about 9:30... 

Here is the other bad side to it. Super 8 in Erie is being a Royal pain. They will not refund our money. Say that we are stuck with the room. Weather it is used or not. So, I am offering the room up if anyone is looking still. The cost of the King room, non-smoking was 148 + taxes. If anyone would like it since I cannot go will be 100.00 for my fellow Bowtech shooters. Please get in touch with either Ms.Sapphire or Myself and we can make arrangements. But, its a fact we will not be using it. ukey:

Here is her link...
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=939074


----------



## MikeTN

X-SHOOTER said:


> So Hans has a frog phobia, is that what your saying? That will be good to know when I work at Ft. Loramie and the Brickyard, handy information!


Phobia is putting it mildly. :wink:


----------



## bowsmith

X-SHOOTER said:


> So Hans has a frog phobia, is that what your saying? That will be good to know when I work at Ft. Loramie and the Brickyard, handy information!


You might only make it one of the events if you pull out a frog...


----------



## COATED

3dgal can be on my prostaff!


----------



## X-SHOOTER

Now that you mention it, I think I remember him saying something about being afraid of frogs last year at the Brickyard, something happened to him with frogs when he was a kid!


----------



## archeryhunterME

anyone recieve their flashdrive? haha


----------



## MikeTN

X-SHOOTER said:


> Now that you mention it, I think I remember him saying something about being afraid of frogs last year at the Brickyard, something happened to him with frogs when he was a kid!


Yeah...

He ran over one on his bike and it went "Squish".

Somehow that warped him...


----------



## treeman65

archeryhunterME said:


> anyone recieve their flashdrive? haha


lolllllllllll


----------



## archeryhunterME

treeman65 said:


> lolllllllllll


that's what I was thinking


----------



## bowsmith

It will probably look like this when you get it. 


BTW, this isn't the flash drive for the shooting staff. :chortle:


----------



## Whaack

bowsmith said:


> It will probably look like this when you get it.
> 
> 
> BTW, this isn't the flash drive for the shooting staff. :chortle:


Thanks for the heads up. I think the elusive flash drive is just an urban legend. :mg:


----------



## BowTech_Shooter

timbo2 said:


> just toy frogs will look for live ones today and tomorrow


I got him good with a toad a couple weeks ago when he had to stop by my house... I put it in a box and folded it shut, then when he got here I handed him the box and said..."if this shirt will fit you, you can have it"... He opens the box, sees what was in it, then throws it down & jumps about 10 feet and screams like a little girl...:tongue::banana::rock:


----------



## BowTech_Shooter

bowsmith said:


> Ask Hans to reenact the intro to "West Side Story"... :jazzmatazzes:



Oh boy... Please don't...


----------



## BowTech_Shooter

Supershark said:


> Well, fellow shooters.
> If you have not heard I will not be attending P.A.
> Cut wood and played with the Dogs last Saturday afternoon. Did some shooting in the yard. Went to the State Park to take Ms.Sapphire her dinner for her last day with her DNR buddies. While standing in the parking lot talking to the Forrestry officer my miniscus blew-out. The knee cap feels like jelly and I am down for a while. I will definately know for how long on Thursday morning at about 9:30...
> 
> Here is the other bad side to it. Super 8 in Erie is being a Royal pain. They will not refund our money. Say that we are stuck with the room. Weather it is used or not. So, I am offering the room up if anyone is looking still. The cost of the King room, non-smoking was 148 + taxes. If anyone would like it since I cannot go will be 100.00 for my fellow Bowtech shooters. Please get in touch with either Ms.Sapphire or Myself and we can make arrangements. But, its a fact we will not be using it. ukey:
> 
> Here is her link...
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=939074


 Don't know if you got things sorted out with your hotel but I hope your knee is healing up okay...


----------



## dotchess

*Yeah!*

Sorry we had to scat. Alexis is having more tests run this week. She still not feeling well!

Hey you know with Hans new haircut if you were to put him in a loin cloth and hand him a flute he would look like a character right out of The Chronicals of Narnia!! LOL!!

Or like we were telling everyone!! Come meet Kenny Chesney in 20 years!!
BWAAAHHH HAAA HAAA!!!


----------



## timbo2

BowTech_Shooter said:


> I got him good with a toad a couple weeks ago when he had to stop by my house... I put it in a box and folded it shut, then when he got here I handed him the box and said..."if this shirt will fit you, you can have it"... He opens the box, sees what was in it, then throws it down & jumps about 10 feet and screams like a little girl...:tongue::banana::rock:


you should have seen him run out of the trailer in Memphis, screaming and almost crying like a little girl. if i'd had a video camera running i'd be $10,000 better off!


----------



## timbo2

*cma fest*

Pat,
i had an awesome time working the trailer this past weekend. i'm not sure exactly how many people we had shoot, but there were at least three guys exausted at the end of each day. we arrived every morning refreshed and ready to do it again. Hans was great to work with as usual. i look forward to have the opportunity to work the trailer again so i can introduce even more people to the sport of archery!


----------



## dotchess

*Timbo!!*

Guy is always kicking it for Bowtech and always ready to introduce anyone to Archery. Always the first one to show up and last guy to leave! Bowtech is lucky to have you on Timbo! We are lucky to have a guy like you locally supporting our sport! Also pretty good shot!! With a watergun anyway!! LOL!!

Wish we could have hung a little longer with you and Mike!


----------



## MikeTN

I talked to Hans today.

We ended up with about 670 people total through the trailer at the CMA Fest. 

Lots of fun as always.

I'm still ticked that CMA wouldn't let us sell the bracelets or take donations because they "Couldn't show support for any charity"....

I'm sorry. TAPS is not a charity in my book. It is an organization that helps the families of soldiers killed in the line of duty. As far as I'm concerned it's just plain anti American not to support this organization. I don't care which side of the political fence you are on. We owe our lives and our freedom to these men and women. The least we can do is try to help the people they leave behind.

I think the woman from CMA realized it didn't sit well with me though...


----------



## MikeTN

dotchess said:


> Sorry we had to scat. Alexis is having more tests run this week. She still not feeling well!


Sorry to hear that.

Let us know what the verdict is.


----------



## archeryhunterME

my all black bantam weight shipped yesterday, it should look great on my Testarossa 82ND, along with the Tripwire that should be shipping by the end of the week:darkbeer:


----------



## timbo2

MikeTN said:


> I talked to Hans today.
> 
> We ended up with about 670 people total through the trailer at the CMA Fest.
> 
> Lots of fun as always.
> 
> I'm still ticked that CMA wouldn't let us sell the bracelets or take donations because they "Couldn't show support for any charity"....
> 
> I'm sorry. TAPS is not a charity in my book. It is an organization that helps the families of soldiers killed in the line of duty. As far as I'm concerned it's just plain anti American not to support this organization. I don't care which side of the political fence you are on. We owe our lives and our freedom to these men and women. The least we can do is try to help the people they leave behind.
> 
> I think the woman from CMA realized it didn't sit well with me though...


AMEN brother. those guys and gals died so that we can have the freedom to do what we do.


----------



## timbo2

dotchess said:


> Guy is always kicking it for Bowtech and always ready to introduce anyone to Archery. Always the first one to show up and last guy to leave! Bowtech is lucky to have you on Timbo! We are lucky to have a guy like you locally supporting our sport! Also pretty good shot!! With a watergun anyway!! LOL!!
> 
> Wish we could have hung a little longer with you and Mike!


let us know how she's doing. Get well girl!


----------



## BowTech_Shooter

timbo2 said:


> Pat,
> i had an awesome time working the trailer this past weekend. i'm not sure exactly how many people we had shoot, but there were at least three guys exausted at the end of each day. we arrived every morning refreshed and ready to do it again. Hans was great to work with as usual. i look forward to have the opportunity to work the trailer again so i can introduce even more people to the sport of archery!



We appreciate you all and you're right, Hans does a great job for us...ALWAYS!!!


----------



## absolutecool

bowsmith said:


> It will probably look like this when you get it.
> 
> 
> BTW, this isn't the flash drive for the shooting staff. :chortle:


Yeah, whatever.....


----------



## Supershark

BowTech_Shooter said:


> Don't know if you got things sorted out with your hotel but I hope your knee is healing up okay...


As for the hotel... Lets just say not yet... As for the knee. I am up and walking on my own again. Probably not what the doctors would order but I am doing OK. Just got the MRI films and will be traveling to a surgeon/specialist in Lancaster, Ohio on the 23rd to hear the good news.


----------



## cedarridge

Dont feel bad supershark my son (hstubblefield)tore 2 ligments in my knee just had 2 have a brace I got realsesed but when I shoot or on it alot I might have 2 have it.

Who is ready for Metroplis?My son got his carnivoire 34 in today it is one sweet bow I cant wait for my 31 to get here.


----------



## archeryhunterME

cedarridge said:


> Dont feel bad supershark my son (hstubblefield)tore 2 ligments in my knee just had 2 have a brace I got realsesed but when I shoot or on it alot I might have 2 have it.
> 
> Who is ready for Metroplis?My son got his carnivoire 34 in today it is one sweet bow I cant wait for my 31 to get here.


the 31 is a super nice bow, I love mine:darkbeer:


----------



## Swift2hunt

Supershark said:


> As for the hotel... Lets just say not yet... As for the knee. I am up and walking on my own again. Probably not what the doctors would order but I am doing OK. Just got the MRI films and will be traveling to a surgeon/specialist in Lancaster, Ohio on the 23rd to hear the good news.




Hey Shark, I feel for ya brother I just had surgery on my knee Monday for the same thing, I go back to doc on the 24th to find out exactly how long the recovery time will be but from what I can remember after the surgery and talking to the doc I'm pretty sure he said up and around in a week or so. Good luck man, oh and just so ya know its already feeling better, I actually hobbled out in the yard and shot some today.


----------



## Supershark

Swift2hunt said:


> Hey Shark, I feel for ya brother I just had surgery on my knee Monday for the same thing, I go back to doc on the 24th to find out exactly how long the recovery time will be but from what I can remember after the surgery and talking to the doc I'm pretty sure he said up and around in a week or so. Good luck man, oh and just so ya know its already feeling better, I actually hobbled out in the yard and shot some today.


:thumbs_up 
I have been doing some shooting still... not much. All of our targets are set across a hill side. I can take flat ground with no problem... I don't want to chance a twist in the wrong place! 
I have been tuning and working on every bow in our house!  if there is one out of tune at this point I would laugh! I think I have watched every movie we have and started reading the book "shooter" monday and am just about done.  There are so many things I would rather be doing that is for sure. But I can take it easy for a few more days. At least until I hear something.


----------



## Swift2hunt

Supershark said:


> :thumbs_up
> I have been doing some shooting still... not much. All of our targets are set across a hill side. I can take flat ground with no problem... I don't want to chance a twist in the wrong place!
> I have been tuning and working on every bow in our house!  if there is one out of tune at this point I would laugh! I think I have watched every movie we have and started reading the book "shooter" monday and am just about done.  There are so many things I would rather be doing that is for sure. But I can take it easy for a few more days. At least until I hear something.


Yea I know what ya mean, before my surgery I did the same thing and I refletched several dozen arrows just because.  Its a breeze man, after the surgery if you have to have it you'll be back at it within 3-4 days. At any rate I hope ya feel better. :thumbs_up


----------



## Supershark

Swift2hunt said:


> Yea I know what ya mean, before my surgery I did the same thing and I refletched several dozen arrows just because.  Its a breeze man, after the surgery if you have to have it you'll be back at it within 3-4 days. At any rate I hope ya feel better. :thumbs_up


Thanks man.... I should know something by tuesday at 11:30am :embara:


----------



## BowTech Dave

*Woooo Hoooo!!!*

I finally got my Air Raid! I set it up yesterday and went out today to do some shootin. Only got to go out to 20 yards, but she was shooting like a dream. Smooth, quiet, I didn't feel any handshock, no stabilizer either. The back wall seems really solid. The Advantage Timber looks pretty awesome as well. I took the one piece grip off and put on my new Superior Grips. These grips really make this bow feel even better. Anyhow, hope all my team mates are doing well so far this year. I am gearing up for some hunting in a couple months, so time is ticking...



















Dave


----------



## archeryhunterME

Dave, that is an awesome looking bow! I wish I would have held out and gotten one myself!


----------



## BowTech Dave

Thanks! I originally ordered the Captain, but realized after seeing these I just had to have one. I am EXTREMELY happy I waited. It feels awesome and reminds me of a cross between the Allegiance, Tribute, and my 82nd. Best of all worlds. I am going to be shooting it this weekend... ALOT!


----------



## archeryhunterME

I would be out shooting it alot also, good luck with it!:darkbeer:


----------



## cedarridge

Who's ready for the classic


----------



## bigbulljoe

*Name on shooter shirts*

Does anyone recall exactly where and what font style the shooter name is supposed to be on this years shirts?? 

Thanks, Joe


----------



## archeryhunterME

anyone have one of the NXS sights? I just ordered mine today in the hunting model and was wondering what everyone thought about theirs?


----------



## rascal

as it says in the contract:

Members names are to be embroidered on the right side chest,opposite of the team BowTech logo.

Sponsors names or logos to be embroidered on the back only.


----------



## dbowhunter

*Logo*



bigbulljoe said:


> Does anyone recall exactly where and what font style the shooter name is supposed to be on this years shirts??
> 
> Thanks, Joe


This is what is stated in the contract;

"c. Member names are to be embroidered on right side chest, opposite of the team BowTech logo. Embroidery must be in white cursive font only. This additional embroidery is the responsibility of the team member.
d.	Sponsor logos or sponsor names to be embroidered on the back only. This additional embroidery is the responsibility of the team member."


----------



## 9 point

*Hey guys and gals*

Just wanted to know if any of you are still around. Been a while since anyone posted. I took my 11 yr old to a rinehart tourny a few weeks ago and told him if he could bust 1000 I would buy him a new bowtech. Shane came in with 1024 and now I am out 500.00. Best money I have ever spent. He is shooting 35 pounds now so it wont be long till he will be in a tree with me.


----------



## archeryhunterME

9 point said:


> Just wanted to know if any of you are still around. Been a while since anyone posted. I took my 11 yr old to a rinehart tourny a few weeks ago and told him if he could bust 1000 I would buy him a new bowtech. Shane came in with 1024 and now I am out 500.00. Best money I have ever spent. He is shooting 35 pounds now so it wont be long till he will be in a tree with me.


congrats to your son and his new bow:darkbeer: sounds like you will have an awesome hunting partner :thumbs_up


----------



## archeryhunterME

I just got in my NXS sight yesterday and it is awesome! tons of adjustment, tough and looks awesome on my testarossa 82ND!:darkbeer:


----------



## 9 point

*Hey*

Anyone still around. We have 28 days till it opens in Ohio.


----------



## dbowhunter

*Opening day*

We have 29 days here in NY, but I will be in Colorado looking for a nice bull to take. Did you ever get your flash drive?


----------



## 9 point

*No*

No flash drive but man I love my Sentinel.


----------



## Bertsboy

*Re Applying for Team Bowtech*

Anybody heard anything about how to re-apply? It used to be on the web site and you had to apply in August. Nothing out there. I left a couple of messages last week but not response. Last year, those of us who have been on the team in the past received a letter with requirements and when applications had to be in by. I think it was mid Sept.

Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## archeryhunterME

Berts,

I talked to Jeff and he said they would mail us a new application for the upcoming year, I hope it gets here faster than the flash drive:tongue:


----------



## stickbow hunter

who do i need to contact regarding becomig a Staff shooter for BowTech???


----------



## Bertsboy

*Lol*

Yeah, might be awhile if it takes as long as the flash drives. OOPS, wait, I never got the flash drive! This could be trouble!


----------



## dicksenn

Bertsboy said:


> Yeah, might be awhile if it takes as long as the flash drives. OOPS, wait, I never got the flash drive! This could be trouble!


Has anyone received a flash drive? I don't know of any.

Called yesterday to talk to Jeremiah about ordering some spare parts and Jeremiah has been moved. They are definitely making some changes.


----------



## Supershark

There is definately a shift going on and changes being made. Maybe not for the best, but who am I?


----------



## archeryhunterME

So I wonder where he went? new people being brought in?


----------



## dicksenn

archeryhunterME said:


> So I wonder where he went? new people being brought in?


said he was moved to a different department, but still with BowTech.


----------



## USNarcher

dicksenn said:


> Has anyone received a flash drive? I don't know of any.
> 
> Called yesterday to talk to Jeremiah about ordering some spare parts and Jeremiah has been moved. They are definitely making some changes.


This is not uncommon. If you have been associated with BT very long you will have seen everyone shifting to different jobs every year. There has not been a staff shooter coordinator stay 2 consecutive years in the job. Jeff has probably been associated with the program the longest but he still isn't the contact guy he oversees everything.

Good luck to those going into the 2010 season. They should have some awsome bows for you.


----------



## skystalker

*BT Staff*

Ttt


----------



## pinwheeled

anybody heard anything about next year?


----------



## X-SHOOTER

pinwheeled said:


> anybody heard anything about next year?


Nope, not yet!


----------



## blackbird3142

Wow, im new here and have been shooting for Mathews since 2004 on Television and on DVD. I believe that what ever bow fits you best is the one you should shoot. And if the title "Prostaff" is all you are shooting for then maybe you should stop and look at just what you are trying to accomplish with a passion... Or maybe it is not a passion any more just a title ??

Forget about what the companys do or say just pick your bow of choice and go shoot something, or win something for you and no one else... Involve your family and friends and have fun.


----------



## jdcamo

blackbird3142 said:


> Wow, im new here and have been shooting for Mathews since 2004 on Television and on DVD. I believe that what ever bow fits you best is the one you should shoot. And if the title "Prostaff" is all you are shooting for then maybe you should stop and look at just what you are trying to accomplish with a passion... Or maybe it is not a passion any more just a title ??
> 
> Forget about what the companys do or say just pick your bow of choice and go shoot something, or win something for you and no one else... Involve your family and friends and have fun.


It is not a matter of having the title it is a matter of supporting a company that we believe in.


----------



## USNarcher

blackbird3142 said:


> Wow, im new here and have been shooting for Mathews since 2004 on Television and on DVD. I believe that what ever bow fits you best is the one you should shoot. And if the title "Prostaff" is all you are shooting for then maybe you should stop and look at just what you are trying to accomplish with a passion... Or maybe it is not a passion any more just a title ??
> 
> Forget about what the companys do or say just pick your bow of choice and go shoot something, or win something for you and no one else... Involve your family and friends and have fun.


That is a good statement. Some will take it as harsh words but they really aren't. Too many flood manufacturers with requests to be a staff shooter and not really caring about who they are asking. They just want the cool shirt and to look like a billboard so they can brag at shoots. Heck most aren't even real staff shooters they are coop shooters and pay discounted prices for theit equipment. 

Look at Reo's statement the other day. He relies on his archery winings and I am sure that he could ask other companies for more money and they would gladly pay it. But he shoots what is best for him and allows him to get the job done.

Too many times I have seen guys accept sponsorships then not use the product because it wasn't what they thought that it was going to be.


----------



## USNarcher

Ok all you Bowtech staffers and wannabees. The unofficial word that I am hearing is that the staff shooter program as you know it will be no longer. All Bowtech Staff shooters will be shop shooters. This will ensure that the staffers are supporting the dealers more.

This is not set in stone or written anywhere just a reliable word. So get to you local dealer and talk to them. They can talk to their rep for further clarification. Don't trust my word I'm just an ex team mate looking out for ya. :shade: Good luck.


----------



## archeryhunterME

if it is true, what is the thought process behind this?


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX

USNarcher said:


> Ok all you Bowtech staffers and wannabees. The unofficial word that I am hearing is that the staff shooter program as you know it will be no longer. All Bowtech Staff shooters will be shop shooters. This will ensure that the staffers are supporting the dealers more.
> 
> This is not set in stone or written anywhere just a reliable word. So get to you local dealer and talk to them. They can talk to their rep for further clarification. Don't trust my word I'm just an ex team mate looking out for ya. :shade: Good luck.


Along with this I heard they are pulling proshops and goin big stores only.


----------



## MikeTN

For all of you guys that know Hans, his wife had a heart attack yesterday. She's doing better last I heard, but they still need your prayers.


----------



## bear/abner

how do i go about applying to the bowtech staff


----------



## USNarcher

3DBIGBULLX said:


> Along with this I heard they are pulling proshops and goin big stores only.


Now your just being silly. :wink:


----------



## USNarcher

archeryhunterME said:


> if it is true, what is the thought process behind this?





bear/abner said:


> how do i go about applying to the bowtech staff


Like I said this isn't written in stone, however I would stand in line at the bank to cash the check. Think about it. Bowtech has struggled with the Staff program for awhile. Not the fault of the coordinator but the fact that isn't his only job and things fall through the cracks. 

So like a lot of other things going on in Eugene they want to put things more in the dealers hands. So they decide to get rid of the factory run staff shooter program and put it in the hands of the dealer. Forcing the staff shooter to be more active at the dealer and actually learning the line. The shop will submit the names to the factory but the decision of who shoots the bow is up to the shop.

It makes a lot of sense. BT has never really truely had a "Pro Staff" and offers little to no contingency money compaired to the other bigs. So why not offer the dealers a bow half what they pay to put in a quality shooters hands and controlled by the dealer. More shooters and less hasle for the factory. Everyone wins.

Now let's see how loyal the team is if they aren't "Factory Staff Shooter" and just another shop shooter.





MikeTN said:


> For all of you guys that know Hans, his wife had a heart attack yesterday. She's doing better last I heard, but they still need your prayers.


I hope that she is doing better.


----------



## timbo2

MikeTN said:


> For all of you guys that know Hans, his wife had a heart attack yesterday. She's doing better last I heard, but they still need your prayers.


For those of you that don't know, I was travelling with Hans when he got the phone call about his wife's heart attack. We were travelling through Baltimore at the time, on the way to Dover. He wasn't able to get a plane home until 5:50 the next morning. I can honestly say that was probably the longest day of his life, as well as one of mine. I'm glad that I was there to lend my support and that he was not alone when he received the news. 

Michelle is doing extremely well for a lady who was not expected to make it through the first night. She has made it through surgery and is now talking, but she still has a very long road to recovery. Many prayers are still needed.


----------



## djkillaz

I think you should be asked to be on pro staff..... I also think 3d gal should be on there staff..... thats a big win w/ all other wins and placings on her resume ! I also think that woman need to get looked at alot more... I know of some awesome woman shooters out there that could smoke some of the male pro staffers.... just food for thought...:slice:


----------



## absolutecool

I have seen it posted on this site that women have it made when they apply for a staff position....it was said somewhere that companies will just let women come on staff at will pretty much...yeah whatever. I think that someone posted that that is probably some kind of male pig....not that any of those would ever be on this site....lol


----------



## USNarcher

What.. You mean that it's not true????????:tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## muckdog

USNarcher said:


> Like I said this isn't written in stone, however I would stand in line at the bank to cash the check. Think about it. Bowtech has struggled with the Staff program for awhile. Not the fault of the coordinator but the fact that isn't his only job and things fall through the cracks.
> 
> So like a lot of other things going on in Eugene they want to put things more in the dealers hands. So they decide to get rid of the factory run staff shooter program and put it in the hands of the dealer. Forcing the staff shooter to be more active at the dealer and actually learning the line. The shop will submit the names to the factory but the decision of who shoots the bow is up to the shop.
> 
> It makes a lot of sense. BT has never really truely had a "Pro Staff" and offers little to no contingency money compaired to the other bigs. So why not offer the dealers a bow half what they pay to put in a quality shooters hands and controlled by the dealer. More shooters and less hasle for the factory. Everyone wins.
> 
> Now let's see how loyal the team is if they aren't "Factory Staff Shooter" and just another shop shooter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that she is doing better.


That's what I was before I got on the "Factory Staff", so I guess I will go back to being a shop shooter and keep helping in the shop as I normally do...really nothing will change for me.


----------



## pinwheeled

I am the same way as you Muckdog. I spend a lot of time at my local pro shop helping out. It will not change a thing for me. I do it because I like Bowtech products.


----------



## rmerso

*Shooting /Hunting Staff*

Does anyone have any tips or advise on how to become a staff shooter for Bowtech. I have went on there web site and sent it threw there and never heard a response. If I can get a few tips I would really appreciate it.. Thanks


----------



## pinwheeled

Have any staff shooters ordered anything lately? Like since they took down the customer service #.


----------



## BowTech Dave

Not an issue here! I have the phone numbers memorized. Plus if I ever lose it I just look at my contract letterhead!


----------



## Bertsboy

*Team Bowtech 2010*

I don't suppose any one has heard any official information about team bowtech have they? I have sent emails and left messages, no response. Last I heard from Jeff was the application would be on the web in a couple of weeks. That of course was Sept. 12th. As far as I can tell, it as of today, is not there.

My shop had not heard anything about team bowtech, as well. It would be kind of nice to get some information. I am sure I am not the only one that needs to make some decisions if there will not be a team bowtech for 2010.

Thanks!


----------



## dbowhunter

*Contracts*

I emailed Jeff some photos on October 5th. I also mentioned about the contracts and he stated from the email:

"Stud bull Mike!!! I’m glad the Air Raid pulled through for you.Thanks for the pictures, contracts will be out soon." 

I'm not sure what "soon" is, but I'd imagine it would be by the end of the month for sure.


----------



## 9 point

*Me*

It has been fun the last 4 years. I made Diamonds hunting staff for three of those. I hope I can get on BowTech's again. Anyone heard anything yet about 2010


----------



## pinwheeled

talked with Nick. today. he told me that when the powers to be sign off on the new program that it will be posted on the website. Nick did say that it looked like a pretty cool program.


----------



## Bertsboy

*Program*

Well, I sure wish someone would sign off on it and let us know whats going on.

I don't see anything on the web page today. Last thing I heard was it would be up on the 15th of Oct. Guess I should have ask which year! LOL

At this rate, we won't know if we made it back on the team till March. Well, that is my birthday month, maybe it will give me something to look forward too.


----------



## USNarcher

Sorry to hear of your frustration Richard.

Let me ask you 2009 staff shooters. Did you fulfill your contract and buy 2 other bows? Did Bowtech fulfill their side of the deal? Did you get your info packet with thumb drive? Did you get your co-op shooters package? Did you know that there were other companies that partnered with BT and would supply you with discounted merchandise? Did you take advantage of this co-op program.

In the contract for 2009 there was a two way path. As far as I know only one way was upheld, that is if you bought your bows. If you are happy with how things were this year great but if you weren't let them know and maybe they will try harder again. Don't be afraid to speak up and let them know just because you may not get a chance to represent them again.

From what I know this was their worst year ever for taking care of the staff shooters. Too many of you were disgruntled and vented to me. Which I don't mind at all but I am not in the circle anymore. Honestly, how many actually know what is happening for next year? Good luck.


----------



## Bertsboy

*2009 Team Bowtech*

Thanks Matt,

Yeah, I bought my three bows and received no flash drive contingency information, etc. Oh, I did get my shirts. Bows and shirts, nothing else.

A very frustrating year for me. Good luck to all who apply for 2010, if of course you can figure out how to do that.

It was hard to take advantage of companies that bowtech teams with, when you don't know who they are. lol . 

As I said, GOOD LUCK, and I hope you have a great year. I know mine is going to be a lot less frustrating.

Richard


----------



## dicksenn

USNarcher said:


> Sorry to hear of your frustration Richard.
> 
> Let me ask you 2009 staff shooters. Did you fulfill your contract and buy 2 other bows? Did Bowtech fulfill their side of the deal? Did you get your info packet with thumb drive? Did you get your co-op shooters package? Did you know that there were other companies that partnered with BT and would supply you with discounted merchandise? Did you take advantage of this co-op program.
> 
> In the contract for 2009 there was a two way path. As far as I know only one way was upheld, that is if you bought your bows. If you are happy with how things were this year great but if you weren't let them know and maybe they will try harder again. Don't be afraid to speak up and let them know just because you may not get a chance to represent them again.
> 
> From what I know this was their worst year ever for taking care of the staff shooters. Too many of you were disgruntled and vented to me. Which I don't mind at all but I am not in the circle anymore. Honestly, how many actually know what is happening for next year? Good luck.


Bought two bows, received shirts, but never heard anything on info packs and thumb drives. 

I am a BowTech fan and probably always will be, but honestly having to buy two bows last year is why I'm not signing up on staff again. I do competition 3D shooting at a high level so the only bow I wanted was the Brigadier, which didn't even go into production until after March and I didn't get it until 3D season was basically over. Plus, there contingency is geared towards amateur shooters so there is no help there. I don't shoot, the Diamond or the Ross so it was pointless for me to buy those just to get a free ''staff bow". For the price of the two bows I didn't use I could have bought the one I wanted or just stuck with my 2007 Connie like I did all 3D season. 

In the end I had two bows I didn't want to shoot (already had 4 BowTech bows) and a tournament bow after 3D season was over. 

Besides all that, BowTech really needs to stick with the same staff representative for more than one year, which is my main reason for not signing up. I felt like I could call Jeremiah anytime to order something and talk about hunting or whatever. Then I call in and I can't talk to him about staff questions. Granted, Nick is great and really helped out but I wanted to stick in for long haul and in two years there have been multiple staff representatives, plus my cost of being on staff kept going up. i.e. buying two bows. I think they need to reduce the staff size and really get to know there staff members personally. This year I just felt like a regular customer.

Richard


----------



## absolutecool

Bought my two bows, got two shirts and one cap.

Got a lot of grief from one of the ladies that answers the phone out there, not to happy about that.


----------



## USNarcher

dicksenn said:


> Bought two bows, received shirts, but never heard anything on info packs and thumb drives.
> 
> I am a BowTech fan and probably always will be, but honestly having to buy two bows last year is why I'm not signing up on staff again. I do competition 3D shooting at a high level so the only bow I wanted was the Brigadier, which didn't even go into production until after March and I didn't get it until 3D season was basically over. Plus, there contingency is geared towards amateur shooters so there is no help there. I don't shoot, the Diamond or the Ross so it was pointless for me to buy those just to get a free ''staff bow". For the price of the two bows I didn't use I could have bought the one I wanted or just stuck with my 2007 Connie like I did all 3D season.
> 
> In the end I had two bows I didn't want to shoot (already had 4 BowTech bows) and a tournament bow after 3D season was over.
> 
> Besides all that, BowTech really needs to stick with the same staff representative for more than one year, which is my main reason for not signing up. I felt like I could call Jeremiah anytime to order something and talk about hunting or whatever. Then I call in and I can't talk to him about staff questions. Granted, Nick is great and really helped out but I wanted to stick in for long haul and in two years there have been multiple staff representatives, plus my cost of being on staff kept going up. i.e. buying two bows. I think they need to reduce the staff size and really get to know there staff members personally. *This year I just felt like a regular customer.*
> Richard


Ha. You got treated better than me and I have been on staff for 8 years. :tongue:

I am truely sorry that it seems like most of the staff got treated this way. I really did enjoy my position with the team and was proud to support the company. They really need to know how their shooters feel that they were treated. And the broken promises. And the possibilty of thousands in savings by utilizing the partners co-op. They had a contract and they DID NOT keep their part of it. 

So like I said don't be afraid of not being considered for the team next year. Let them know how you really feel and be constructive with solutions.

BTW I still shoot Bowtech bows. Up til this year they were the best made.:wink:


----------



## archeryhunterME

I'm glad Im not the only one who was frustrated this year, I never did see the partnering companies or that flash drive they said would be sent out 5 or 6 times.

I will not be signing up again this year, I would like to do more for a company, I asked them what I could do more and they said nothing, don't worry about it.


----------



## jwcatto

Wow, just read a few pages of this.

Has Bowtech had anything to say about the situation???

Since staff shooters are the ones in the field pushing product you would think they would take better care of their staff?


----------



## USNarcher

jwcatto said:


> Wow, just read a few pages of this.
> 
> Has Bowtech had anything to say about the situation???
> 
> Since staff shooters are the ones in the field pushing product you would think they would take better care of their staff?


Bowtechs view on staff shooters is that they are a dime a dozen. For everyone that quits there will be 100 more begging for free stuff. And the ones that don't quit won't complain that they suck at communication or hold up their part of the deal because they know if they do they won't be considered for the next year. So I am just being a pain in the butt to Bowtech so maybe they will realize that they need to treat shooters a little better. I like the guys at the factory (most anyway) and I love pre 09 Bowtech bows.

I have received several PM's and emails over the last month about the 2010 staff shooter program. I sent Jeff an email asking him to let his staff shooters know what is going to take place for 2010. As usual the communications of Bowtech are silent so I will no divulge the 2010 Staff shooter program.....subject to change without letting anyone know for sure. Also as many know Bowtech sent out a contract for 2009 and they did absolutly nothing that they said they would except sell the staff 2 unwanted bows and give them a cool shirt.

In 2010 Bowtech has benched the requirement for staffers to purchase 2 additional unwanted bows. For 2010 they will require the lucky few to be selected for the team to purchace a bow of their choice at dealer cost plus applicable state sales tax and shipping. Staff shooter will also get a great discount of 20% for shooter shirts. (10% extra for XL and larger). Also new this year 2010 staff shooters will be required to pay a licencing fee for every tournament that they attend while representing Bowtech. This fee has yet to be determined. As for contingency, bowtech feels that representing the company is contingency enough. However, this year once again they will not let anyone know what tournaments will be considered for contingency nor the amount that will not be paid. Bowtech feels that this is best because they really don't have good shooters anyway. As with 2009 Bowtech is proud to not let their staff shooters know what other companies that they have partnered with so that their shooters may poudly participate in this co-op program with a posiblitity of saving hundreds of dollars. Bowtech feels that by not telling their staff shooter of such a program they will not realize what they are missing out on or cause any confusion as to other companies to represent. 

I am sure that there is more information that Bowtech is waiting to unveil by not communicating with the loyal few but I have not been able to speculate on those. Good luck to the 2010 Bowtech staff. :tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## Bowjoe1972

I have put together a good resume and though I might have a chance this year found a great shop a hour away instead of the bowtech guy 7 blocks away ( I dont like him ) but after reading this I think I'm gonna pass I am still continue to shoot for myself and enjoy it .... TEAM BOWJOE...


----------



## USNarcher

Bowjoe1972 said:


> I have put together a good resume and though I might have a chance this year found a great shop a hour away instead of the bowtech guy 7 blocks away ( I dont like him ) but after reading this I think I'm gonna pass I am still continue to shoot for myself and enjoy it .... TEAM BOWJOE...


You could always see if the bowshop has a place for you. I don't want to be the blame of people not applying for a position with Bowtech. I want to be to blame for them fixing a system that is so broke it doesn't exist.


----------



## RedWonder

USNarcher said:


> Also new this year 2010 staff shooters will be required to pay a licencing fee for every tournament that they attend while representing Bowtech. This fee has yet to be determined.


Did I just read that correctly, the shooter/shooters representing Bowtech have to pay a Licensing fee to represent them for every tournament they attend? 

If that is correct that is almost as bad as the Bowtech Binary™ trademark thread. 

Not really trying to start anything on this but just astonished at what I read in your post that a mfg. would have such a thing? If true well hey more power to them in that thinking is all i have to say.


----------



## Bowjoe1972

RedWonder said:


> Did I just read that correctly, the shooter/shooters representing Bowtech have to pay a Licensing fee to represent them for every tournament they attend?
> 
> If that is correct that is almost as bad as the Bowtech Binary™ trademark thread.
> 
> Not really trying to start anything on this but just astonished at what I read in your post that a mfg. would have such a thing? If true well hey more power to them in that thinking is all i have to say.


I mean if thats true wouldent you look at everyone who wears the 2010 staff shirt as someone who pays to play ?? I dont think maybe im wrong but it's like you sold out to just be on staff to get a shirt and hat and tell everyone hey im a staff shooter for bowtech...seems really crappy to me...


----------



## Bob_Looney

You did it now Anderson.


----------



## USNarcher

bob_looney said:


> you did it now anderson.


who me


----------



## Bowjoe1972

USNarcher said:


> who me


""Just announced"":: 
Please all 2010 Staff appliciants please send in a money order or cashiers check payable to Bowtech Archery for consideration on our upcoming year..


----------



## Mike Mcknight

*bowtech*

I have been shooting with bowtech for the last 5 years and I have decided that it is time to move on. I appreciate everything that Bowtech has done for me and I will not be signing up for 2010. I feel that there is a big communication problem with the pro staff and alot of this could have been avoided with a simple phone call or letter, I called them for a solid month with no response. good luck to those who make it for 2010.


----------



## USNarcher

Hey Bowtech....are you listening to the people that have enjoyed supporting YOU. Or do you just not care. If you don't care then at least tell them. Because by not communicating that is what you are saying. It's starting to look like it's not just me anymore. 

Besides if having a staff shooter program is so hard to run from the factory then farm it out to the shops again and let them put quality bows into quality shooters hands. At least the reps talk to the dealers.:tongue:


----------



## Bonehead1

USNarcher said:


> Hey Bowtech....are you listening to the people that have enjoyed supporting YOU. Or do you just not care. If you don't care then at least tell them. Because by not communicating that is what you are saying. It's starting to look like it's not just me anymore.
> 
> Besides if having a staff shooter program is so hard to run from the factory then farm it out to the shops again and let them put quality bows into quality shooters hands. At least the reps talk to the dealers.:tongue:


That's some crazy stuff Matt...too bad they treat their shooters that way!! U always represented them very well it's too bad they don't see or understand how important that is!! I am really lucky to have a great archery company on my side that I am very proud to represent!! Good luck and see you on the West side....:wink:


----------



## Beastmaster

RedWonder said:


> Did I just read that correctly, the shooter/shooters representing Bowtech have to pay a Licensing fee to represent them for every tournament they attend?
> 
> If that is correct that is almost as bad as the Bowtech Binary™ trademark thread.
> 
> Not really trying to start anything on this but just astonished at what I read in your post that a mfg. would have such a thing? If true well hey more power to them in that thinking is all i have to say.


More stuff on "pay to play", huh?

-Steve


----------



## treeman65

Mike Mcknight said:


> I have been shooting with bowtech for the last 5 years and I have decided that it is time to move on. I appreciate everything that Bowtech has done for me and I will not be signing up for 2010. I feel that there is a big communication problem with the pro staff and alot of this could have been avoided with a simple phone call or letter, I called them for a solid month with no response. good luck to those who make it for 2010.


We will have fun no matter what we shoot in 2010.Look forward to seeing you on the range come gainesville.


----------



## muckdog

Complete dog and pony show from the factory.....empty promises and so on. I will shoot them but choose not to get caught up in the garbage. I had one contact person that really took care of me but it wasn't his job to do that and I thank him for that.....


----------



## treeman65

I will say a good friend to many of us and one of the best people to every be part of the company is no longer there. It was a very sad day when I recieved the email from him.:thumbs_do:thumbs_do


----------



## absolutecool

Looks like a lot of folks will be toting different equipment this next season.....


----------



## Bowjoe1972

Well there slogan is right "Refuse to Follow"" should be Refuse To Follow Bowtech "" Still gonna shoot their bows but I dont think Im gonna be as loyal.


----------



## Sith of Archery

when the connie left, so was did my business


----------



## jwcatto

I really hate to hear all of this about Bowtech and the way they treat their staff.

I didn't come in here to promote Alpine Archery, but when I won in Augusta I got a phone call from the President to congratulate me and personally thank me THE SHOOTER for representing the company.

If Bowtech really is that rough on their shooters, you fellas need to look around ....................................cough cough ALPINE.

In the end, no matter what you will be shooting, have fun, be safe, and encourage young people to get involved in the sport,
Good day,
Catto


----------



## Beastmaster

Frankly, this whole thing is rather sad.

I hope that the changes that will be occurring will be a positive light for Bowtech.

However, in comparing/contrasting against not only what they used to do along with what other companies do, this is somewhat of an odd mix of both going forward and going backward.

I do feel that pushing things towards the dealer end is a good thing. Without going into too much detail, a lot of other companies' contracts are similar to where Bowtech is headed in 2010. 

In my neck of the woods (Phoenix, AZ), I'm fortunate that there are lots of excellent Bowtech/Diamond dealers here that know what they are doing....not that I shoot a Bowtech bow any more, but still - the dealers are on top of things out here.

This actually has the ability to push the exposure out a lot more. If a dealer wants to have 100 shooters be a Bowtech shooter, they can. If they want one shooter to be a Bowtech shooter, they can. It's up to the dealer.

And - it really gets more archers to be a staff shooter. On top of that, you get away from odd decisions from a corporate level. I'll use 3DGal as another example - I feel she would be one heck of a good staff shooter for Bowtech. With this new program and the possibility that she's got a good relationship with the local dealer, she can upgrade bows and represent Bowtech if she wanted to.

The only part that I am unsure is the commentary regarding the "licensing" part that was mentioned by USNArcher. That is an oddity that I'm still trying to figure out. 

-Steve


----------



## muckdog

Let me state that my dealer is FANTASTIC! No issues ever with my dealer. My issue has been at the other end and the lack of communication from staff coordinators and the ever so famous, "it should be going out at the end of the week!" lol


----------



## Bertsboy

*Stay tuned*

My shop gave me someone else to email about TEAM BOWTECH. I have, and I will let you know any info I find out. The owner did say it was going to be left up to the shop as to who was going to be on the TEAM. No other info.


----------



## Blue Eyes

USNarcher said:


> Hey Bowtech....are you listening to the people that have enjoyed supporting YOU. Or do you just not care. If you don't care then at least tell them. Because by not communicating that is what you are saying. It's starting to look like it's not just me anymore.
> 
> Besides if having a staff shooter program is so hard to run from the factory then farm it out to the shops again and let them put quality bows into quality shooters hands. At least the reps talk to the dealers.:tongue:


I was a huge Bowtech fan for years. Loved the bows, loved the company, supported them everywhere I went. I applied three years in a row and finally got accepted this past year, it was like a dream come true when I got my letter in the mail.

Then the crap started happening. Contracts not being upheld, piss poor communication, chitty customer service and quality control on products. More than one order I placed being wrong or equipment broken when it arrived.

I gave up trying to call them. There are too many other good bow manufacturers out there that I am happy to support through word of mouth. I ditched them and moved over to Hoyt. I am shooting an AM32 this fall and LOVE it. Sorry Bowtech but you ruined a loyal customer and supporter because of your lack of communication for your staff.

EDIT: I accidently posted this on my wife's account. Whoops!.


----------



## viperarcher

Blue Eyes said:


> I was a huge Bowtech fan for years. Loved the bows, loved the company, supported them everywhere I went. I applied three years in a row and finally got accepted this past year, it was like a dream come true when I got my letter in the mail.
> 
> Then the crap started happening. Contracts not being upheld, piss poor communication, chitty customer service and quality control on products. More than one order I placed being wrong or equipment broken when it arrived.
> 
> I gave up trying to call them. There are too many other good bow manufacturers out there that I am happy to support through word of mouth. I ditched them and moved over to Hoyt. I am shooting an AM32 this fall and LOVE it. Sorry Bowtech but you ruined a loyal customer and supporter because of your lack of communication for your staff.
> 
> EDIT: I accidently posted this on my wife's account. Whoops!.


 WOW That bad? welcome to Team Hoyt!


----------



## branderson

Blue Eyes said:


> I was a huge Bowtech fan for years. Loved the bows, loved the company, supported them everywhere I went. I applied three years in a row and finally got accepted this past year, it was like a dream come true when I got my letter in the mail.
> 
> Then the crap started happening. Contracts not being upheld, piss poor communication, chitty customer service and quality control on products. More than one order I placed being wrong or equipment broken when it arrived.
> 
> I gave up trying to call them. There are too many other good bow manufacturers out there that I am happy to support through word of mouth. I ditched them and moved over to Hoyt. I am shooting an AM32 this fall and LOVE it. Sorry Bowtech but you ruined a loyal customer and supporter because of your lack of communication for your staff.
> 
> EDIT: I accidently posted this on my wife's account. Whoops!.




Hahaaa! This is exactly like me! Im not shooting for BowTech this year because of all the same reasons. Im in the process of selling my BowTechs right now.

All I can say is.... Hello Team Hoyt USA 2010


----------



## Bertsboy

*2010 team bowtech*

I just talked to Jeff a few minutes ago. There is going to be a Pro Staff and an extended Shop Shooter staff. There is going to be a cut back on Pro Staff shooters. Application is supposed to be completed and on the the web soon after. Also, if you were a member of team bowtech, you will probably get a hard copy in the mail. Pro Staff shooters will get one free bow and will be required to buy another at reduced price, not sure if it has to be from the other line, ie Diamond or not, didn't ask that. Seemed to be extremely excited about the Destroyer and the new FLexGuard cable guard.

Didn't get any info on the Shop shooter program.

That is all the info I have, good luck to all.


----------



## 9 point

*Me*

I hope I get to give it another shot this year. I have had a blast the last 4. My 3d scores went up a ton this year. I love my Sentinel I dont have to think to shoot it . I cant wait to get my hands on whatever they came up with this year.


----------



## USNarcher

Bertsboy said:


> I just talked to Jeff a few minutes ago. There is going to be a Pro Staff and an extended Shop Shooter staff. There is going to be a cut back on Pro Staff shooters. Application is supposed to be completed and on the the web soon after. Also, if you were a member of team bowtech, you will probably get a hard copy in the mail. Pro Staff shooters will get one free bow and will be required to buy another at reduced price, not sure if it has to be from the other line, ie Diamond or not, didn't ask that. Seemed to be extremely excited about the Destroyer and the new FLexGuard cable guard.
> 
> Didn't get any info on the Shop shooter program.
> 
> That is all the info I have, good luck to all.


It's Wednesday......Did Jeff get the apps out? :tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## Bertsboy

*Web Page*

I can't find it if he did, lol. Your funny, Matt, I was going to wait until Friday before I said anything, lol. You and I both Knew it wouldn't be up on the web today, lol.


----------



## timbo2

USNarcher said:


> It's Wednesday......Did Jeff get the apps out? :tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:


he probably used the same shipper to send the flash drives..ukey: hold your breath they'll go out tomorrow..:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## USNarcher

It's Friday


----------



## avidarchers

thats for sure, Bowtech is for the little guy too!


----------



## [email protected]

Blue Eyes said:


> Then the crap started happening. Contracts not being upheld, piss poor communication, chitty customer service and quality control on products. More than one order I placed being wrong or equipment broken when it arrived.
> 
> I gave up trying to call them. There are too many other good bow manufacturers out there...


yep, I can relate...pretty much word for word.


----------



## absolutecool

USNarcher said:


> It's Friday


Now it's Saturday....lol :teeth:


----------



## timberjack

*oct 31*

Well its oct 31 and the contract is offically over and i am proud to say that i enjoyed shooting my bowtechs in 2009 had a great time shot with great people met good folks but am overly proud of the upcoming year Ihave found a company to represent that i feel like has csome of the best people and products I will not bash bowtech they have a great product but PEARSON will be the way I go see you all in gainseville


----------



## USNarcher

timberjack said:


> Well its oct 31 and the contract is offically over and i am proud to say that i enjoyed shooting my bowtechs in 2009 had a great time shot with great people met good folks but am overly proud of the upcoming year Ihave found a company to represent that i feel like has csome of the best people and products I will not bash bowtech they have a great product but PEARSON will be the way I go see you all in gainseville


Good luck with the new venture and represent them well.


----------



## [email protected]

viperarcher said:


> WOW That bad?


Yeah that bad. 

Sooner or later, playing a big time corporate America company will come back and get them.


----------



## USNarcher

[email protected] said:


> Yeah that bad.
> 
> Sooner or later, playing a big time corporate America company will come back and get them.


When there is little to no concern for the shooter program then there isn't much concern for the shooters. It won't effect them as a company. They will sell a ton of bows as usual and have a great following. For every PO'ed
staff shooter that gets fed up and quits there will be a hundred waiting eagerly to take their place for one reason or another. Good luck to everyone, I hope that 2010 is your year.......unless I am shooting against you then I hope that you have your 09 Sentinel. :tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## [email protected]

USNarcher said:


> It won't effect them as a company. They will sell a ton of bows as usual and have a great following. For every PO'ed
> staff shooter that gets fed up and quits there will be a hundred waiting eagerly to take their place for one reason or another.


You are right. Part of big time American corporation mentality is no matter how many little guys you mess up, there are plenty of customers and other little guys that have no idea.


----------



## trlcavscout

So they havent even released the application yet? Dont they usually have the people picked by now? Just curious. Have always thought about trying but never have. I sent an email asking Bowtech when they were releasing apps a couple months ago but havent gotten a response yet?


----------



## archeryhunterME

timberjack said:


> Well its oct 31 and the contract is offically over and i am proud to say that i enjoyed shooting my bowtechs in 2009 had a great time shot with great people met good folks but am overly proud of the upcoming year Ihave found a company to represent that i feel like has csome of the best people and products I will not bash bowtech they have a great product but PEARSON will be the way I go see you all in gainseville


I also had a great time shooting the Bowtech's, but this year, I think I will be shooting for Elite, I will not even bother to send in the app. from BT if it ever does get to me.


----------



## absolutecool

Yes, November 1st, the start of a new era!!


----------



## daltongang

I wish that all that was needed to be a "pro staffer" was to call some guy. He could just send me their product and I would use it. But anything worth having must have work put into it. We all took up archery for the challenge not because it was easy. If it worked that way everyone would be on someones "pro staff"!


----------



## [email protected]

daltongang said:


> I wish that all that was needed to be a "pro staffer" was to call some guy. He could just send me their product and I would use it. But anything worth having must have work put into it. We all took up archery for the challenge not because it was easy. If it worked that way everyone would be on someones "pro staff"!


Oh...now I understand.


----------



## pintojk

[email protected] said:


> Oh...now I understand.


:lol:


----------



## Bertsboy

*Its Monday!*

Starting to see a pattern here, lol. Still no application on the web. I know, its probably in my mail!


----------



## USNarcher

Bertsboy said:


> Starting to see a pattern here, lol. Still no application on the web. I know, its probably in my mail!


I was really hoping to open this and see that you got your 2010 contract and app. Bummer.

Maybe they are waiting to see who is left over from all the other companies rejects. And let those guys apply that way they won't care how they get treated or what hoops they will have to jump through they will just be happy get on as a "staff shooter". 

I still think that due to the previous 3 years and no direction they should just let the shops take it and the owners report the results to their reps.


----------



## Beastmaster

USNarcher said:


> I was really hoping to open this and see that you got your 2010 contract and app. Bummer.
> 
> Maybe they are waiting to see who is left over from all the other companies rejects. And let those guys apply that way they won't care how they get treated or what hoops they will have to jump through they will just be happy get on as a "staff shooter".
> 
> I still think that due to the previous 3 years and no direction they should just let the shops take it and the owners report the results to their reps.


The sad part is that the shops haven't heard anything either. At least the shops in the Phoenix (AZ) area haven't gotten any word yet. They know more by reading off of AT than they do from Bowtech themselves.

-Steve


----------



## Beastmaster

Bertsboy said:


> Starting to see a pattern here, lol. Still no application on the web. I know, its probably in my mail!


Richard,

You know as well as I do that something's going on. If Rhonda hasn't gotten any details, and neither has Archery HQ in Chandler, then we know something oddball's going on!

-Steve


----------



## Bertsboy

*Something going on?*

Steve,

I can not believe how suspicious you are, lol. I am starting not to care one way or the other. It would be nice to let us know, of course, but I don't think that is going to happen.


----------



## dicksenn

Bertsboy said:


> Starting to see a pattern here, lol. Still no application on the web. I know, its probably in my mail!


They did say soon, and we all know "soon" really means "I don't know" which in turn means 3-6 months.


----------



## archeryhunterME

dicksenn said:


> They did say soon, and we all know "soon" really means "I don't know" which in turn means 3-6 months.


Haha, that and "It will be out by Friday" lmao


----------



## Bertsboy

*2010 team bowtech*

I know its going to be hard to believe, but the application for 2010 Team Bowtech is on the Bowtech Web page, as well as the new bows, if of course your interested.


----------



## USNarcher

Shooters will also have the support of other companies who wish to cross promote their products through our co-op program. We would like to
ensure that our Pro Staff is not only extremely knowledgeable about our products, but of all industry products to have a firm grasp on the pulse and direction of the Archery Market. We are very excited about the new format, and feel it will create a more knowledgeable team.

It looks like a better contract than this year. Hopefully they actually hold up their part of the contract. In the past years the co-op pragram has been very good and a great opportunity for the staff shooters to upgrade to some great equipment. But they said that they was going to create a more knowledgeable team this year with flash drives. I think the mail man kept mine this year. :tongue:

Good luck to everyone that applies and promote well. And for you Jeff take care of your "staff" they deserve it. Good luck on the tournament trail.


----------



## 9 point

*Me*

Well if I dont make it this year I'll bet I will still get the Destroyer. Looks like one NICE bow.


----------



## Whaack

Thank goodness the "contract" is finally over. I was having a really hard time holding my tongue any longer about BT. Now I can move on shooting what I want and having a good ol time again. Good luck to anyone who chooses to shoot for BT this year, hopefully they do a better job.


----------



## USNarcher

9 point said:


> Well if I dont make it this year I'll bet I will still get the Destroyer. Looks like one NICE bow.


My buddy Cory went down to BT and shot the Destroyers. Now he is a diehard PSE guy so his reviews were a little skewed......but. He said that the Destoyer is the best bow that BT has ever made and that it is the best "hunting" bow that he has ever shot. His only concern is.....are hunters going to want to pay $849 for a new bow? Other than that he says it is a home run for BT.


----------



## USNarcher

I have heard a rumor that Dugie Denton from Montana was persaonally recruited by Bowtech for the team this year. :mg: Is it 2012 already? :tongue:

If this is true....good luck Dugie. I am glad that they lifted the height requirement for adults.


----------



## hstubblefield

Me and dad got are apps today good luck to all putting in.Hope we all can make it again


----------



## davehunts4m

Is there an application online?


----------



## cabohoyt

bowsmith said:


> Sith of Archery-
> I don't understand what your dog in this fight is. And what happened to a couple of weeks ago when you said we could "stick it where the sun don't shine". I guess you really missed this place and decided you wanted to be here after all.  ...Stay away for long you could not....Hmmm....
> 
> 
> Now, let me see if I can clarify the Bowtech Pro Staff...
> 
> Attending and winning tournaments is only a small part of being a part of the Team Bowtech Pro Staff. A person that shows up to the tournament, shoots, and then goes home, win or lose, does not help promote Bowtech, and their family of bows. The person that spends the time in the Bowtech booth helping people out and answering questions or solving problems, goes much further.
> 
> Bowtech events spread far beyond archery tournaments. Pro Staff is expected to provide dealer support when needed, as well as helping out at other events in their area. These events could be as simple as a product line demo day at a dealer, or could also include regional hunting shows.
> 
> There are also events that require the help of the Pro Staff members, such as helping to run the Bowtech Interactive Archery Experience trailer as it criss crosses the country attending various functions, both archery and non-archery related. Two weeks ago we had the IAE trailer here in Atlanta for the NASCAR race. There were 4 of us who spent approximately 6 hours each day in the trailer teaching archery to people who had never shot before, as well as showing the new Bowtech bows to several archers and bowhunters.
> 
> I will agree that part of being on the Team Bowtech Pro Staff is who you know. Let me clarify though...if the only time the Pro Staff Coordinator hears from you is when you apply, when you want your bow(s), and when you want a contingency check, then there is seriously something wrong. Those who keep in contact with people involved in the company throughout the year, and not necessarily only the Team Coordinator, are more likely to be picked for the Pro Staff. Over the years I have gained a lot of friendships at Bowtech. Do I know everyone there? Nope, not by a long shot. But constant communication via phone calls, updates and stories about tournaments or hunts, and pictures showing the Bowtech products in action go a long way in helping a person become a part of Team Bowtech.
> 
> Pro Staff members in 2009 will receive one free bow of their choice from one of the three Bowtech lines. They will then need to purchase one bow from each of the other lines at a significant reduction in price. The bows can then be sold at the END of the 2009 season. This will help recoup the cost of the bows. Why would Bowtech do this? If a person is representing the Bowtech family of bows, then it is only right that they have access to bows from each of the families of the Bowtech line. Having the bows in the possession of the Pro Staff people will allow the shooters to let people try bows that they might not normally get to try. People always want to try my bow at the local shoots, and I gladly let them. If I have all 3 bows, then I can let them shoot 3 distinctly different bows, all of which are available from one source. It also allows the Pro Staff shooter to become more familiar with the other bows that are produced, and makes for a more knowledgeable person. We need to be able to speak intelligently about the differences between the different bow lines, and what the features for each of the different bows are. Several people could tell you the differences between the bows in the Bowtech line, but how many could tell you the differences in the Diamond line as well, and now the Ross line.
> 
> Hopefully this clarifies a few things, and explains a little bit about the process involved in becoming a part of the Pro Staff. I'm proud to be involved with Bowtech. They have helped me tremendously on many occasions, and I hope that they have benefited as well from our relationship. I go through the same application process as everyone else. Do I know if I'm on the Pro Staff for 2009? Nope. Do I care? Not really, although I really want to get my new bows.  Will it stop me from shooting a Bowtech and helping them at events? Nope.


Wow, I couldn't have said it better myself. I got on Staff with Athens right before IBO Worlds. I spent all my time when I was not shooting working in the trailer helping out, not becasue I was asked but because I wanted to. I talked with customers, let people shoot my bow, installed a few accessories. I had a great time and I was told I could help out at the ATA show. Big fun


----------



## treeman65

Blue Eyes said:


> I was a huge Bowtech fan for years. Loved the bows, loved the company, supported them everywhere I went. I applied three years in a row and finally got accepted this past year, it was like a dream come true when I got my letter in the mail.
> 
> Then the crap started happening. Contracts not being upheld, piss poor communication, chitty customer service and quality control on products. More than one order I placed being wrong or equipment broken when it arrived.
> 
> I gave up trying to call them. There are too many other good bow manufacturers out there that I am happy to support through word of mouth. I ditched them and moved over to Hoyt. I am shooting an AM32 this fall and LOVE it. Sorry Bowtech but you ruined a loyal customer and supporter because of your lack of communication for your staff.
> 
> EDIT: I accidently posted this on my wife's account. Whoops!.


 I also know someone that was on there staff for 3 yrs and worked alot of shows for then but will have a HOYT contender elite in his hands this year.


----------



## rascal

I have shot for BowTech for the last 7 years and can really say that I have never had a problem. They have treated me very good. 

As far as the flash drives . what could you get out of them that you couldn't get off their web page? I sorry I couldn't get what the big deal was. JMO

Jeff has always done a great job since he started doing the team BowTech thing and would still helped you when he moved out of the position. 

Now I never worked the trailer I would help Pat sometimes, and I will miss that!


Garrett


----------



## USNarcher

rascal said:


> I have shot for BowTech for the last 7 years and can really say that I have never had a problem. They have treated me very good.
> 
> As far as the flash drives . what could you get out of them that you couldn't get off their web page? I sorry I couldn't get what the big deal was. JMO
> 
> Jeff has always done a great job since he started doing the team BowTech thing and would still helped you when he moved out of the position.
> 
> Now I never worked the trailer I would help Pat sometimes, and I will miss that!
> 
> 
> Garrett


You aren't staying with them this year Garrett?

Jeff does what he can but he has more than one job. As does every other person that has had the shooter coordinator job. But it is no excuse for the lack of communication and support that has been given. If you are going to have a program then give it 100%. As for the flash drives, you are correct about the product info but that isn't everything that was supposed to be on them. There was the co-op info for the other companies that participated as well as other good info.

I have spent countless hours setting up booths, talking to people and whatever else was needed at the shoots. And I loved every minute of it and meet some great people.


----------



## rascal

I did send in my application. This will be my last year cause I will be enlisting in the Marines when I turn 18 its something Ive always wanted to do.


----------



## USNarcher

rascal said:


> I did send in my application. This will be my last year cause I will be enlisting in the Marines when I turn 18 its something Ive always wanted to do.


Good luck and be careful.


----------



## rascal

Thanks. i will.


----------



## BowTech_Shooter

rascal said:


> I did send in my application. This will be my last year cause I will be enlisting in the Marines when I turn 18 its something Ive always wanted to do.



Garrett,

Let me just say, it's been a pleasure seeing you at shoots and watching you grow up over the years. You've always grinned and laughed whenever I gave you a hard time (which was often) and sometimes gave it back to me. :wink:

With that being said... Thank you for serving our country. Good luck and be safe. 

P.S. - Feel free to e-mail or send some PM's to let me know how things are going for you.

God Speed...

Best Regards, Pat


----------



## NY911

Good on you Rascal! Thank you!


----------



## rascal

BowTech_Shooter said:


> Garrett,
> 
> Let me just say, it's been a pleasure seeing you at shoots and watching you grow up over the years. You've always grinned and laughed whenever I gave you a hard time (which was often) and sometimes gave it back to me. :wink:
> 
> With that being said... Thank you for serving our country. Good luck and be safe.
> 
> P.S. - Feel free to e-mail or send some PM's to let me know how things are going for you.
> 
> God Speed...
> 
> Best Regards, Pat


Thanks Pat it mean alot :smile:
You too Dan


----------



## Supershark

*On a lighter note to the Bowtech ProStaffers...*

Unfortunetly this was not with her famed 82nd airborne (we have just been WAY too busy, to get out), Ms.Sapphire dropped a nice Ohio 10pt Buck Bright and early Monday morning of Gun season. I personally have no pictures. She does and the cape and head are already at the Taxi's shop.


It was a great shot!


----------



## Ms.Sapphire

*My First Buck*

Here he is...Only in the stand for 20 min...


----------



## hstubblefield

Congrats nice deer


----------



## BowTech_Shooter

Ms.Sapphire said:


> Here he is...Only in the stand for 20 min...



Way to go Rikki!!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## Supershark

What is really great about this buck! It is one of five that would play in our yard through the spring and summer. There is a smaller 8 and another that is smaller, still unclear what it is, then there is a brute of a 10pt that had to be nudged out of the neighbors driveway one night and then chased his full grown boxer around the yard 
There is a nice 8 maybe a little bigger than this... Maybe the same size.
This one would stand behind all the others and watch. Never really played all that much... I was guessing him at 2 1/2 years?
I was excited, at  work, when she called to tell me. I was glad she got it! I hope I can get the same results when muzzleloading season rolls around.


----------



## 9 point

*staff*

thought id post this up. My son is 11 and this is his second deer, Shane is pulling 40 pounds now and shoots great out to 25 yrds, Next year he will be bowhunting with me. I just gought him a razors edge for x mas. Good luck to all that applied again, Hope I get it I gota get my hands on a destroyer.


----------



## Jeff K in IL

Blue Eyes said:


> I was a huge Bowtech fan for years. Loved the bows, loved the company, supported them everywhere I went. I applied three years in a row and finally got accepted this past year, it was like a dream come true when I got my letter in the mail.
> 
> Then the crap started happening. Contracts not being upheld, piss poor communication, chitty customer service and quality control on products. More than one order I placed being wrong or equipment broken when it arrived.
> 
> I gave up trying to call them. There are too many other good bow manufacturers out there that I am happy to support through word of mouth. I ditched them and moved over to Hoyt. I am shooting an AM32 this fall and LOVE it. Sorry Bowtech but you ruined a loyal customer and supporter because of your lack of communication for your staff.
> 
> EDIT: I accidently posted this on my wife's account. Whoops!.


You're looking pretty Kipp..

I am bummed for you, because I remember how excited you were for the whole thing. But, some things aren't made to be.


----------



## hstubblefield

tttttt


----------



## nv-hunter

*proud supporter*

My whole family except one shoots bowtec ( she likes those recurves) great company and service . maybe one day one of us will apply who knows? would definately be interesteaded in info on what it takes and how to apply.


----------



## pinwheeled

I see nothing has changed with Bowtech. Can't get a hold of anybody or get a response back. Did they not say the communications would be better this year. NOT


----------



## hstubblefield

pinwheeled said:


> I see nothing has changed with Bowtech. Can't get a hold of anybody or get a response back. Did they not say the communications would be better this year. NOT


Lol same here nothing has changed :zip:


----------



## dbowhunter

hstubblefield said:


> Lol same here nothing has changed :zip:


I didn't try to call Jason today, but I have spoken to him a few times already in the last couple of weeks. I know a couple other ProStaffers that are happy with the communications also. You may also speak to Matt. Now that I think about it, you get Matt's voicemail.
Good luck with all your endeavors.


----------



## 2000danger

I hope Bowtech starts to do a little more background checking on the 2011 Staff choices. I shot an indoor spot league with one of there Pro-Staff Shooters and when i looked at my scorecard he scored my 25 and 5x rounds as a 30. Then he argued with me stating how if you shot a 5x it was worth 6 points. Nice advertisement for BOWTECH there..


----------



## hstubblefield

dbowhunter said:


> I didn't try to call Jason today, but I have spoken to him a few times already in the last couple of weeks. I know a couple other ProStaffers that are happy with the communications also. You may also speak to Matt. Now that I think about it, you get Matt's voicemail.
> Good luck with all your endeavors.


Was you on last year?nothing has changed


----------



## dbowhunter

hstubblefield said:


> Was you on last year?nothing has changed



Yes, I was on last year and I agree it was impossible to contact someone. This year it's been quite different for me. I spoke to Jason again yesterday. He's a great guy and is assisting in anyway he can. They have not sent anything out yet. I told him we are all chomping at the bit to get our equipment. He did state production is going well and they are getting caught up against the huge orderboard they have. 
I haven't even had to leave a message yet


----------



## cedarridge

dbowhunter said:


> Yes, I was on last year and I agree it was impossible to contact someone. This year it's been quite different for me. I spoke to Jason again yesterday. He's a great guy and is assisting in anyway he can. They have not sent anything out yet. I told him we are all chomping at the bit to get our equipment. He did state production is going well and they are getting caught up against the huge orderboard they have.
> I haven't even had to leave a message yet


Who is Jason we always talk to Jeff


----------



## Supershark

anyone need some shirts? got 5 2xl's... Since they dont make tall's. I'm 6'3" and "I make them look good." 

I have 2 of the good heavy made 2007's, 1 of the good looking Team Bowtech Prostaff shirts from 2008 and 2 of the fancy 2009 shirts (1 maroon and 1 black). I have a buyer asking for pics... But, if you know what these look like... Then you know what they look like. (always dry cleaned). Great shape, only wore at the 3 triple crowns and the World Championship each year.


----------



## dbowhunter

cedarridge said:


> Who is Jason we always talk to Jeff


Jason Arnald is a new ProStaff coordinator. He is working with Jeff to help in the communications area we had difficulty with last year. Jeff is still very involved, but has many other responsibilities, so Jason is there for us also. I'm sure you can still talk to Jeff, but I think he will be a little harder to contact as before.


----------



## dbowhunter

dbowhunter said:


> Jason Arnald is a new ProStaff coordinator. He is working with Jeff to help in the communications area we had difficulty with last year. Jeff is still very involved, but has many other responsibilities, so Jason is there for us also. I'm sure you can still talk to Jeff, but I think he will be a little harder to contact as before.



Sorry, it's Jason Arn*o*ld. My fingers aren't working in coordination with my brain this morning.


----------



## hstubblefield

Thanks Dbbow I will give him a call to bad Jerimia aint there.Always got a hold of him


----------



## dbowhunter

Supershark said:


> anyone need some shirts? got 5 2xl's... Since they dont make tall's. I'm 6'3" and "I make them look good."
> 
> I have 2 of the good heavy made 2007's, 1 of the good looking Team Bowtech Prostaff shirts from 2008 and 2 of the fancy 2009 shirts (1 maroon and 1 black). I have a buyer asking for pics... But, if you know what these look like... Then you know what they look like. (always dry cleaned). Great shape, only wore at the 3 triple crowns and the World Championship each year.



If they were XL I would help you out. I will give you a few bumps in the classifieds.


----------



## cedarridge

ttt


----------



## hstubblefield

Anybody shooting Spots or 3-D Florida only a week away now


----------



## Whaack

Jeff K in IL said:


> You're looking pretty Kipp..
> 
> I am bummed for you, because I remember how excited you were for the whole thing. But, some things aren't made to be.


Haha, ya makeup and lipstick isn't a great look for me. Bowtech makes a good product and I think they are innovative but they have grown so much in such a short amount of time because the of everyday folks who promote them. When they have a joe's promotional staff and don't even communicate with them it makes it hard to recommend the company as a whole to new archers.


----------



## bcbow1971

I was wondering if the Razor Edge Grips Are The Same As "Diamond/Bowtech Grips? John From Carbon Creations asked, I have a customer that wants one for his childs Razor Edge and I am not sure if they are.

thanks Brian


----------



## wsbark01

Hey everyone I have a 09 shooter shirt XL in the WTT/WTB section that I am wanting to trade for a set of sights for my sons bow if anyone is intrested. Here is the link:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1209522


----------



## wsbark01

ttt


----------



## Stubby'smom

Any word on 2011 pro staff yet? I know my chances are slim to none but I did apply (you can't get turned down if you don't apply right?!). Wasn't today the big day?


----------



## dbowhunter

They said they sent out the letters today. Should know by about Friday. Good luck to all that applied.


----------



## rockdeer

Notifications were supposed to be mailed out on the 23rd of Dec according to our Pro staff coordinator, and his name is not Jerimiha.


NOSX3DER said:


> Anyone hear anything today regarding the pro staff?


----------



## dbowhunter

Nothing yet in my mailbox. I guess we will have to wait until Monday.


----------



## Stubby'smom

Hopefully it will be Monday, the suspense of waiting to get turned down is killing me lol!


----------



## archerynchrist

Anyone find out yet?


----------



## coopers354

I was wondering the same thing??:dontknow::


----------



## Stubby'smom

I got turned down by BowTech but got on as a shop shooter.


----------



## dbowhunter

I spoke to the man yesterday and he told me that only people that were denied were sent letters. They cannot send out the new contract without having the whole line up availible. It would let out the secret(an invasion is coming!!!) too early.


----------



## nontypical225

dbowhunter said:


> I spoke to the man yesterday and he told me that only people that were denied were sent letters. They cannot send out the new contract without having the whole line up availible. It would let out the secret(an invasion is coming!!!) too early.


i hope you are correct, i can not wait to hear.


----------



## coopers354

I hope so too!! The suspense is killing me!!!!!!


----------



## rockdeer

I think that some one is blowing hot air!


archeryhunterME said:


> I just talked to Jeremiah via phone and found out that I am on the Pro-staff!


----------



## BowHuntnKY

rockdeer said:


> I think that some one is blowing hot air!


I think u should learn how to read...I mean common that was posted in 2008...:mg:


----------



## rockdeer

So it was, MY BAD.


BowHuntnKY said:


> I think u should learn how to read...I mean common that was posted in 2008...:mg:


----------



## radpuppy

:~> get it own!!!!! Lol


----------



## Stubby'smom

For those of you who were on BowTech's team for 2011, what was your experience like? Was 2011 your first year or had you been on before? Who all put in for 2012? I did and I am hopeful but doubtful at the same time. I feel I put in a good year this year representing BowTech and archery but haven't the experience some people do. My pro shop guy said "there's always next year" so I take that as a hint that I didn't get on this year. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed until I get that letter! Oh, and what did you all do for your videos? I was pretty nervous and really didn't know what to say!


----------



## afhunter

So its the 15th. Has anyone heard anything yet?


----------



## Stubby'smom

Still anxiously waiting!


----------



## Bertsboy

I sent a note to Jason and got a reply that he was out till the 19th. Oh, well, maybe we will hear something next week.


----------



## Stubby'smom

Supposedly people are going to start receiving letters on Monday, but I found out through my shop that I made it on for 2012! Whooo Hooo!


----------



## QuickKen

Congrats Tonya......


----------



## Stubby'smom

Thanks!


----------



## BowTech Dave

I'm in for 2012! Congrats everyone!


----------



## Stubby'smom

Congrats!


----------



## rockdeer

Has anyone received anything from Bowtech yet for 2012?


----------



## DutMan

I'm in for 2012,who all is gonna be in Florida??????


----------

